# DillWeed's 2009 summer grow journal: Two Lbs. or Bust! (2x1000 watt HPS in grow tent)



## DillWeed (Jun 2, 2009)

Greetings, my fellow RIU friends! My name is DillWeed and welcome to my grow journal for the summer of 2009. In this journal I will show you all how to grow two pounds of killer weed with a grow tent and two 1000 watt HPS light systems.

Some of you may have seen my Big Bang and White Widow harvest (along with some killer hash I made) in this thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/181334-big-bang-white-widow-grow.html

I am basically going with the same philosophy as I did in that grow except that I am eliminating my two 400 watt HPS lights and replacing them with a second 1000 watt HPS light for flowering. I am also going to be growing more plants, sixteen in all.

I will also being growing more strains this time around as well, six to be exact. They are: White Widow (6), Cheese (2), TrainWreck (2), White Rhino (2), Lemon Skunk (2) and Great White Shark (2) and all will be from Greenhouse feminized seeds.

Everyone is more than welcome to post their comments, questions and opinions in this thread at any time. I will be updating this thread daily and will be adding pics at least twice per week. Now let's go grow those two pounds, baby!

Next post will be of the grow tent and my setup itself...


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 2, 2009)

Pic 1- Shot of the grow tent from when you open the bedroom door to the room it is set up in.

Pic 2- Shot of the left side of the tent including the intake fan and some of the ducting.

Pic 3- Shot of the AC window unit and my crude, homemade filter to the ducting that feeds the intake fan.

Pic 4- Closeup shot of the intake fan and ducting from the AC going into the tent.

Pic 5- Shot of the right side of the tent including the carbon filter and it's custom built frame.

Pic 6- Closeup shot of the carbon filter coming from the tent and notice how nice and sealed up it is... you've got to love duck tape!

Pic 7- Shot of the exhaust fan (also sealed up air tight) inside the tent that blows into the carbon filter.

Pic 8- Shot from inside the tent of two 400 watt MH lights (for vegging) and one 1000 watt HPS light (center) that were set up for testing the temperature.

Pic 9- Shot of my 1000 watt HPS ballast.

Pic 10- Shot of my two custom built 400 watt MH ballasts.

Pic 11- Shot of my bulbs, the 1000 watt SunMaster is the greatest!

Pic 12- Shot of my soil (Fox Farms Ocean Forest) and nutes (Fox Farms three pack) I will be using.

Pic 13- Shot of my 100x microscope, digital timers, PH water tester and PH soil tester.

Pic 14- Shot of my Pur water filter I will be using for this grow.


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 2, 2009)

I will be using just the two 400 watt MH lights for the early stages of vegging. The plants will be vegged under those two lights on a 24/0 lighting schedule for the first 2 weeks. 

I will then add one 1000 watt HPS light to go along with the two 400 watt MH lights and change the lighting schedule to 18/6 for the second stage of vegging. This will be done for 2-3 weeks and I will also being feeding vegging nutes at the start of this stage.

When that stage is complete, I will remove the two 400 watt MH lights and add another 1000 watt HPS light for flowering under a 12/12 lighting schedule. I will continue to feed the plants vegging nutes for the first week of flowering and then I will switch the the flowering nutes. The plants will be on a 12/12 schedule for 8 weeks.

When those 8 weeks are up, I will begin to flush the plants and switch to a 10/14 lighting schedule. The plants will remian on this schedule until they are ready to be harvested, which should be around 2 weeks after the schedule change.


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 2, 2009)

*DAY 1:
*_June 2, 2009

_I put the finishing touches on my growroom in its new location and I also began to germinate my seeds.

I germinated 20 White Widow seeds (pics 2 and 3 below) that I got from my last grow with the goal of getting 6 healthy females.

I also germinated all 10 seeds (pics 1 and 4 below) that came in my Greenhouse Indica Mix H feminized seeds pack. Hopefully they will all germinate for me.

I am glad to be starting a new grow, but with my joy also comes the fact that I know I have a lot of hard work in store for me.

Here's to a new grow, friends!


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 2, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> maan i didnt post in ur other thread but i sure looked it over..you got some amazing nugz from it..i bet u clear 2 elbs...with 2k of light and 16 bigguns... ill be subscribing glad i found this 1..good luck man..im guessing at least 3 elbs...based on ur last grow and the switch to 2k...


Thanks so much for stopping in and for the kind words, my friend! Anything more than two pounds would be quite a bonus for me, as my goal is exactly 32 ounces. I got 27.5 ounces last time, but just like yourself I figured that three more plants and more lighting will get me over that coveted two pound mark. Let's hope so!

I hope to see you stopping in from time to time as this grow continues!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 2, 2009)

man had to move my post down..didnt know u were still putn ur specs down...well man like i said ur first grow from the finsihed pics wuz off the hook..im sayn u get ur goal and some..doin ur cannabiz proud..good luck and some rep for ya oh ya and i will be stoppn buy, u got a lot of good ideas incorporated in2 ur setup.. how could i pass up good bud porn, its all in the works..


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 2, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> man had to move my post down..didnt know u were still putn ur specs down...well man like i said ur first grow from the finsihed pics wuz off the hook..im sayn u get ur goal and some..doin ur cannabiz proud..good luck and some rep for ya


No problem, my friend! +Rep right back at you as well.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 2, 2009)

nice setup! and i like the strains u runnin! ill be around for the ride! +rep


----------



## assmacka (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey man, you last grow was sick so I imagine this one will also kick ass. What size is that tent? Also you dont top the plants right? I always thought topping increased yield, by looking at those huge colas im starting to wonder. looks like they get better light too if their are towering above the rest of the plant. How long is your veg period? Im hoping to get some GH seed packs soon and give it a go.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 2, 2009)

Subscribed. Ready for the ride!


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 2, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> nice setup! and i like the strains u runnin! ill be around for the ride! +rep


Thanks! I'm a huge White Widow fan and I cannot wait to try the other strains too because I've never had any of them yet! +Rep for you as well and I hope to see you in here from time to time as well.


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 2, 2009)

assmacka said:


> What size is that tent? Also you dont top the plants right?


This is the exact grow tent I bought:

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=53480

And no, I don't top the plants, I let them grow huge monster colas!

I'm not against topping though, I have just never done it myself yet.


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 2, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Subscribed. Ready for the ride!


I knew you would be here, my friend! +Rep.


----------



## Purplecheeser (Jun 2, 2009)

is that the 4x9' grow tent? I got 3 off ebay. Your planningon running 2kw in that thing?


----------



## DUDE! (Jun 2, 2009)

Good luck dillweed. Looks as tho you know ur shit ill pull up a chair and do some learning +rep


----------



## sow217 (Jun 3, 2009)

Good luck bro! Im subscribed and will def be following. +rep. I am getting ready to start my 2x1000 watt grow too. Ill be startin a journal on here soon and will post pics and specs. Im doing a variety of strains like yourself, but mainly some BF Blue Cheese, g13 Nlxskunk, and GS Himalayan Gold. Hope you reach that goal of 2 lbs and then some brotha


----------



## assmacka (Jun 3, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> This is the exact grow tent I bought:
> 
> http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=53480
> 
> ...




Maybe you should top one just to see if you get more yield, just to know for sure which is better


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 3, 2009)

topping can be strain specific..ex. blueberry fair well under topping where both main colas end up bigger than if it was just 1 maristem..other plants react differently where they may have to reduced colas , equaling only what the maristem would have been..believe it or not strain specific


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 3, 2009)

Purplecheeser said:


> is that the 4x9' grow tent? I got 3 off ebay. Your planningon running 2kw in that thing?


It is a 6'5"x6'5" tent.

I ran one 1000 watt HPS and two 400 watt HPS in the same tent for my last grow, so I don't see any problems with just running two 1000 watt HPS lights this time.


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 3, 2009)

DUDE! said:


> Good luck dillweed. Looks as tho you know ur shit ill pull up a chair and do some learning +rep


+Rep right back at you and thanks for stopping in. Come on back any time, friend!


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 3, 2009)

sow217 said:


> Good luck bro! Im subscribed and will def be following. +rep. I am getting ready to start my 2x1000 watt grow too. Ill be startin a journal on here soon and will post pics and specs. Im doing a variety of strains like yourself, but mainly some BF Blue Cheese, g13 Nlxskunk, and GS Himalayan Gold. Hope you reach that goal of 2 lbs and then some brotha


+Rep for you as well, bro! Let me know when you get your journal up and running so we can all check it out. In the meantime, I hope to see you in here from time to time.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks man! Any beans pop yet?


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 3, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Thanks man! Any beans pop yet?


I haven't checked yet, as I am letting them go 24 hours before peeking. I feel like a kid the night before Christmas! I'll be back later with some pics and an update for everyone.


----------



## marleybob (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello Dill, followed last grow , awsome buds +rep. in wk 2 12/12 GH Lemon skunk myself and cant wait. Ever had it befor. 

looking forward to watching this grow


----------



## marleybob (Jun 3, 2009)

check out my grow.if i get half the amount of your last grow i'll be toking with a


----------



## drifter1978 (Jun 3, 2009)

hey there dillweed.nice to see you back up and running with some new ladies to tease us all.may i ask why greenhouse seeds?i have some el nino and H.gold from there at the moment waiting for me to flick them to bud,and are you waiting to find a decent strain from greenhouse so you can clone or are you going to keep buying beans?some people say it is hard to clone his strains?
i will let you know on that have some at 3 days old that will hopefully take roots,i am hopeing the h.gold is a big producer like he says on his videos.


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 3, 2009)

*Day 2:*
June 3, 2009

The White Widow seeds haven't cracked yet at all and the feminized 10 pack all have but just barely. They will need at least one more day before they can be planted into their starter pots. And by starter pots I mean 16 oz. plastic cups!


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 3, 2009)

drifter1978 said:


> hey there dillweed.nice to see you back up and running with some new ladies to tease us all.may i ask why greenhouse seeds?i have some el nino and H.gold from there at the moment waiting for me to flick them to bud,and are you waiting to find a decent strain from greenhouse so you can clone or are you going to keep buying beans?


Thanks for stopping in, bro! I bought the Greenhouse 10 pack because I figured it was a nice way to be able to try a handful of new strains with one purchase. Plus, I must admit that the root hormoned colored seeds intrigued me just a bit. As far as cloning goes, I haven't done that before either but that is something to aim for on my next grow.


----------



## DeeZy x 313 (Jun 3, 2009)

DillWeed!!! i'm new to the website but not new to growing. just thought i'd let you know this is the first thread i found worthy of subscribing to. mad props and good luck my friend i can't wait to see the results


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 3, 2009)

DeeZy x 313 said:


> DillWeed!!! i'm new to the website but not new to growing. just thought i'd let you know this is the first thread i found worthy of subscribing to. mad props and good luck my friend i can't wait to see the results


Thanks for stopping in and for the kind words, friend! I hope you stick around for the ride.


----------



## bongholio (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the invite m8,i can't wait to see this lot turn out.Your last grow was awesome and with more plants and alot more light this time you wont have any problems hitting that 2pound.Its great to see more strains,i was thinking about getting that white shark but got white russian instead.Well goodluck and i'm subscribing for sure.You going to be making hash out of this lot too?Well i will be checking often +rep


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 4, 2009)

bongholio said:


> Thanks for the invite m8,i can't wait to see this lot turn out.Your last grow was awesome and with more plants and alot more light this time you wont have any problems hitting that 2pound.Its great to see more strains,i was thinking about getting that white shark but got white russian instead.Well goodluck and i'm subscribing for sure.You going to be making hash out of this lot too?Well i will be checking often +rep


Thanks for stopping in, friend! +Rep for you as well. Hopefully, they have all cracked by now so I can put them under some lights and take some pics for you guys tonight. Stay tuned!


----------



## DeeZy x 313 (Jun 4, 2009)

a few questions if you don't mind? how do you put like on all of your posts where it says check out my latest harvest, how would i put something to show up on mine everytime i post? also i just read your entire thread and that was a very nice harvest +rep! last question someone on there asked how tall your plants were when you put them into flowering and i couldn't find the response?? thanks for sharing your operation with the rest of us! extra +rep


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 5, 2009)

*Day 3:*
June 4, 2009

12 out of the 20 White Widow seeds have cracked (pic 1) and all 10 of the Indica Mix H have as well (pic 2) so it's time to plant them for the seedling stage. I watered all of my babies with filtered water and put them under two 400 watt MH lights which they will veg under on a 24/0 light schedule for 2 weeks before being repotted.

Pic 3- The two 400 watt MH lights now with their reflectors on.

Pic 4- Shot of the underside of the two 400 watt MH lights ready for vegging.

Pic 5- Interior shot of the tent with all ten Indica H mix seeds and 12 White Widow seeds at the start of the seedling stage,

Pic 6- Closeup shot of the seedlings to be with my hydrometer in the background, currently 76 degrees with 55% humidty.

Pic 7- Shot of the setup just before I zipped the tent up for the night.


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 5, 2009)

DeeZy x 313 said:


> a few questions if you don't mind? how do you put like on all of your posts where it says check out my latest harvest, how would i put something to show up on mine everytime i post? also i just read your entire thread and that was a very nice harvest +rep! last question someone on there asked how tall your plants were when you put them into flowering and i couldn't find the response?? thanks for sharing your operation with the rest of us! extra +rep


Click on the tab that says "My Rollitup" in the top left corner. From there you click on "Edit Signature" and you can put anything in there you want.

Next, my White Widows were about 16-18 inches tall and my Big Bangs were about 12-15 inches tall when I flowered them.

+Rep back to you as well and keep stopping in, friend!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks great bro just what I want to do!

I have a switchable 1kw though, so I am just going to buy a new bulb for veg and switch back to HPS for flower!

I like what I am seeing! When my current grow wraps up I am gettin that tent!


----------



## bongholio (Jun 5, 2009)

Lookin good,i love your setup its so neat and tidy,how you gunna water these babies when they get goin,by hand or do you have a system? i can't wait to see that white shark in all its dillweed glory lol


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 5, 2009)

*Day 4:*
June 5, 2009

Checked on the "kids" this evening and nobody had popped up to say hello yet so I gave them each a little bit more filtered water to try and coax them up. Hopefully we'll all have some new friends by tomorrow.

I also stopped by the local hydro shop and picked up a new 1000 watt system. It is a Sunleaves switchable ballast and it came with a pretty cool reflector and a Hortilux 1000 watt HPS bulb. Pics are attached below.


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 5, 2009)

bongholio said:


> Lookin good,i love your setup its so neat and tidy,how you gunna water these babies when they get goin,by hand or do you have a system? i can't wait to see that white shark in all its dillweed glory lol


Thanks! Yeah, I am pretty good about keeping my growing area clean. I think it gives the plants positive energy when they are in a nice, sterile environment, you know?

And I do all my watering by hand. I actually enjoy hand feeding them for some strange reason. Maybe it's because I never had kids and now I am "raising" my plants like they were my kids, haha!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey DillWeed! Wow looking good man. I like your style bro.... im subscribed


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 6, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Hey DillWeed! Wow looking good man. I like your style bro.... im subscribed


Glad to see you found your way here, friend. Hope you stick around for the long haul, haha!


----------



## sow217 (Jun 6, 2009)

Dill,

things are looking great. Just started my 25 and about 14 have popped through the soil. I am vegging mine under a 1000 watt and i hope to get my journal and some pics up soon. This is my first true grow so hopefully all goes well. I saw on a previous post that you vegged your big bang and ww til they were about 15-18" tall. I was just wondering about how long that actually took for them to get that tall from seed. Cant wait to see some more pics. Good luck


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 6, 2009)

sow217 said:


> Dill,
> 
> things are looking great. Just started my 25 and about 14 have popped through the soil. I am vegging mine under a 1000 watt and i hope to get my journal and some pics up soon. This is my first true grow so hopefully all goes well. I saw on a previous post that you vegged your big bang and ww til they were about 15-18" tall. I was just wondering about how long that actually took for them to get that tall from seed. Cant wait to see some more pics. Good luck


Thanks for stopping in, friend. I vegged my last grow for about 6 weeks or so. At which time the White Widows were about 18-20 inches tall and the Big Bangs were about 12-14 inches tall. That was done under two 400 watt MH lights and one 400 watt HPS light. I am throwing a 1000 watt HPS in there with the MH lights for weeks 3-4 of vegging this time so we'll see if that helps. Keep us posted on your grow as well and let us know how you're coming along. Looks like we'll both be harvesting around the same time, my friend.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 6, 2009)

looks good,,wat, 2 lbs. or bust? i'd rather have 2 lbs. than a bust anytime also...lol.


----------



## donie (Jun 6, 2009)

hi first i just want to say very good last grow. i am new to this i am just wondering if i got 1000 watt bulb and put it on in the coner of my room with no inclosure would i lose so much lumens i only want to grow 3 plants


----------



## grow space (Jun 6, 2009)

yo bro-really fine setup you got going there.let hope youl get a lot of hardcore sticky ass bud.
keep up the good work...


----------



## drifter1978 (Jun 6, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Thanks for stopping in, bro! I bought the Greenhouse 10 pack because I figured it was a nice way to be able to try a handful of new strains with one purchase. Plus, I must admit that the root hormoned colored seeds intrigued me just a bit. As far as cloning goes, I haven't done that before either but that is something to aim for on my next grow.


true that and at least you know you are getting what you ordered because they are the only breeders doing that,normal looking seeds sometimes you just dont know what you are getting,i mean that guy sitting at the tude couldnt give a rats arse what you end up with really,

cloning is easy


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 7, 2009)

*Day 5:*
June 6, 2009

About half of the kids have popped up to say hello so far and I'm hoping the other half of them do so soon. I fed them all some more filtered water in hopes of coaxing the rest up. I figure by tomorrow we'll have a good idea of how many kids I have for this grow and I will follow up with a photo update.


----------



## DeeZy x 313 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey Dillweed I got my growroom with the flourescents up and going and i was wondering how i can post some pics up on my posts? It's a pretty nice setup and i'm sure you'd like to see this... right now i'm using 8 four ft. T12 for veggin and i'll add four more to flood this room with light. I don't know what strains they are but I'm pretty sure that i'm gonna get some frosty buds when it's all said and done. I won't get the big juicy buds like you get from your 1000 watt hps lights but its gonna be some serious smoke! haha. I hope when i post the pics also you could help me figure out what strains i'm dealing with in the end. thanks bro.


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 7, 2009)

*Day 6:*
June 7, 2009

20 out of the 22 seeds have broken soil now. The only two that haven't are both White Rhino plants. I dug down a bit and uncovered them to the point where their seeds heads started so hopefully they will pop up a bit before tomorrow so I can have a perfect 22/22 germination to seedling ratio. That would be great!

Pic 1- Overall shot of the kids with the hydrometer in the background. Current temperature 74.6 degrees Fahrenheit with the humidity at 39%.

Pic 2- Closeup shot of the two Lemon Skunk plants and the two TrainWreck plants. These four seem to be taking off the best.

Pic 3- Shot of the whole scene just before I zipped the tent up for the night.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 7, 2009)

Have you considered a humidifier to get that rH up a bit?

I bet those seedlings would be even happier around 55-65%

Not that you need my advice! Looking good bro!

Edit: Upon further inspection it looks like you are using clear plastic cups! 

I did the same myself, not considering the possibility that algae could grow inside and sure enough it did! I caught it before it caused me major issues, but it did slow my vegging down and caused me to worry my ass off!

I would get some colored cups and put them inside, punch some holes in the bottom of each and tape so no light can get in. I can pretty much guarentee that you will get algae like that, and us FoxFarm users can't just add H2O2 to kill it!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

Dont u love it when almost all ur beans pop...


----------



## marni3d (Jun 7, 2009)

Great stuff dill, dont u just hate starting from scratch? im into flowering and ive already got my new batch of seedling vegging, so once im done with this crop they can go straight into flower! i bet u dont mind coz u have fook loads of bud!!! ship sum my way lmao --- this tym ur using 2000watts! just how many watts did u use last time? i too am growing big bang only the one plant, its 6ft tall and takes up loads of room, just how big did ur big bangs grow? and what was the typical yeild from one big bang? im using 600hps atm even tho i have 2 600's in the room, i was thinking about using the other 600 this week.


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 7, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Upon further inspection it looks like you are using clear plastic cups!


They won't stay in them for long, you'll see!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok well I will defer to your planning. I had algae within 5 days...have you used the clear ones before with no algae?

How long did you leave them in if so?

I really liked the idea of being able to see the roots and the mountains of potentially usuful information I could gain...


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 7, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I really liked the idea of being able to see the roots


That is exactly the reason why I use the clear cups. I have used them in both of my previous grows and have no issues with algae and I don't leave them in there for more than 7-10 days.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 7, 2009)

Well I wonder what caused the algae for me in 5 days....

Damn stuff.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Jun 7, 2009)

tuned in son, lookin gr8t so far


----------



## maddawg13 (Jun 8, 2009)

Def tuned in man ,My beans just started poppin up to . Good Luck !


----------



## DeweY (Jun 8, 2009)

Count me in on this one, i'm growing some GH lemon skunk at the minute, I think you'll get 2 pounds with your new extra's


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 9, 2009)

*Day 7:*
June 8, 2009

Still no luck on the two White Rhino plants. I'm starting to worry that I am going to have to do without that strain this time, which is too bad because I was really looking forward to trying it. Oh well, I guess two more White Widow plants will make it into the flower room. The good news is that all 20 of the other kids have all shed their seeds and all have leaves now.

PS- Sorry for the delay on this update. I couldn't get to a computer last night but will be back with another update and possibly some new pics later tonight.


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 9, 2009)

*Day 8:*
June 9, 2009

Well, just as I suspected, the White Rhino seeds didn't take so they were officially sent to marijuana heaven (aka the toilet) today. That sucks, but the good news is that I now have potentially 20 healthy plants and only need 16 of them for this project. I managed to snap a few photos today (attached below as usual) and you can see them starting to really pop up. I think I may lower the lights a few inches tomorrow though to further help prevent stretching. What do you all think?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 9, 2009)

If it isn't very warm on your hand, it isn't very warm on your plants


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 9, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> If it isn't very warm on your hand, it isn't very warm on your plants


You are correct, sir. It's only about 75 degrees at plant level so a few more inches shouldn't hurt. As long as it is below 80 it's all good. My humidity is now up in the mid 40's as well. It was 45% last I checked. Much better than the 37% it has been most of the past week.


----------



## DUDE! (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks great dill. Keep it up im lookin forward to learning from this grow


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 10, 2009)

*Day 9:*
June 10, 2009

Nothing major to report here. All of the kids leaves are growing at about an average rate and other than one of the Great White Shark plants not really opening up its first set of leaves everything is copacetic. I should have some more pics up for you all tomorrow.


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 12, 2009)

*Day 10:*
June 11, 2009

All of the kids are now starting to grow their second set of leaves and the odd Great White Shark has finally opened up. A few of the plants looked like they were starting to stretch just a bit so I lowered the lights a little bit more to accommodate them.

PS- I tried to log in and update this last night as usual, but the site was down for me. Does that normally happen from time to time or is it just me?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 12, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> *Day 10:*
> June 11, 2009
> 
> All of the kids are now starting to grow their second set of leaves and the odd Great White Shark has finally opened up. A few of the plants looked like they were starting to stretch just a bit so I lowered the lights a little bit more to accommodate them.
> ...


No it happens all the time to me too.

I am about done with this site to be honest, if it doesn't change soon.

The last two times I have tried to update, I have been 10-15 minutes into a massive update and in the middle of uploading pics or posting the info, the server goes down.

The worst thing is, there is no flow of information as to what is happening from RIU. Its like they think, "Hey, these fuckin stoners can just try back later, and when it works, it works."


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 13, 2009)

*Day 11:*
June 12, 2009

A little bit more development in the last day or so and the stretching issue seems to have stopped with all but one or two plants. I will just simply bury the stretched out stems with more soil when I repot to fix the issue. Anyway, some new pics for you guys...


----------



## sow217 (Jun 14, 2009)

Dill,

Your babies look great. Mine are a few days further a long. I have a quick question though. My temps with my one light on in a 12ftx12ftx8ft tall spare bedroom are at 85 degrees. My light is in an air cooled hood by hydrofarm and the hot air is being sucked off the bulb using a 680 cfm inline fan. The room also has AC coming down from a vent in the ceiling and I am still having trouble getting my temps down.

What has me even more worried is when turning on my other light for flower, my 2x1000 watters are heating up my room to a crazy 95 degrees F! 
So how are you cooling your room and what else do u think i should do?

I have the ac from the ceiling, a 1300 cfm blower fan circulating air in the room to cool it down, a 680 cfm inline fan sucking air off the bulbs set up like this: light--->ducting--->light--->ducting--->680 cfm fan--->ducting that runs through a hole in the door and up into the attic.

I have no idea what else to do. The windows arent compatible with ac window units or portable ac units. Any ideas would be helpful if you could explain how you cool you room or have any ideas for me.

Thanks bro and good luck with everything. it looks great and super clean and organized


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 14, 2009)

*Day 12:*
June 13, 2009

More leaves starting to pop up here and there and it looks like the stretching problem is mostly under control now. More pics coming either tomorrow or the next day. They will be repotted very soon as well. Just waiting for the roots to show themselves.


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 14, 2009)

sow217 said:


> Dill,
> 
> Your babies look great. Mine are a few days further a long. I have a quick question though. My temps with my one light on in a 12ftx12ftx8ft tall spare bedroom are at 85 degrees. My light is in an air cooled hood by hydrofarm and the hot air is being sucked off the bulb using a 680 cfm inline fan. The room also has AC coming down from a vent in the ceiling and I am still having trouble getting my temps down.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, friend!

However, if you are unable to add more AC to your room and you already have them being exhausted at such a high rate, then I have no idea how you can get your temps down. There should be a few threads on that subject in the "Indoor Growing" section of the forum though. I am just fortunate enough to have an AC unit in the window right next to my intake fan though. Without that it would be far too hot to grow in my tent.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.hydroinnovations.com/product3.htm

Check this out. SOG uses the concept and he doesn't exhaust his room anymore. He just doesn't need to.


----------



## KittenKiller (Jun 14, 2009)

hey ma man. starting another grow already? your all over the place man. just tried to +rep u but RIU wont allow me bc of the massive rep overload i gave u last time  fear not, i will be sure to spread some more around and i already got a few +reps lined up for ya- for finishing up last grow, starting this new one, and doing this grow all from Greenhouse, my fav seed co  i just caught this thread today- i got a lot of reading to do. Plus, I got my Arjans Ultra Haze and just started on a second, hopefully full journal today. If you ever change your mind about growing sativas, i got that AUH1 for ya that i would be happy sending u. you can show us all a step by step guide on how you grow it and i would follow you by the word. good luck on this grow! (as if u need it)


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 19, 2009)

*Day 17:*
June 18, 2009

Forgive me for my absence these past few days, but I have been incredibly busy with some personal things and haven't been online at all. Anyway, new pics are attached below for your viewing pleasure.

To combat the stretching problem I lowered the lights to a mere 18 inches above the plants and to combat the high temperatures, I added ducting to the intake fan and have it blowing right towards the plants.

Even with the lights so close to the canopy, the temperature is still a mere 76 degrees. The humidity has also risen to around 40-45% which is good enough for me. Tomorrow I will be repotting the plants into 2 gallon pots, throwing in one of my 1000 watt HPS lights, setting the light schedule to 18/6 and will be giving them their first taste of nutes. It will be the most important day for my young plants as of yet. We're about halfway through with the vegging phase now. You've got to love growing!


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Jun 19, 2009)

Good luck man, hopefully you will crack 32oz with round 2!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 19, 2009)

lookin good dill


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 19, 2009)

Dill, why go HPS now?

Why not finish the veg with mh?


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 19, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Dill, why go HPS now?
> 
> Why not finish the veg with mh?


I should have worded that a bit differently, my bad!

The MH lights will remain in the tent _in addition_ to me adding one of my 1000 watt HPS lights. The reason for this is that once they are in the 2 gallon pots the MH lights alone cannot cover the entire floorspace of that tent. It also helps to start giving them some new spectrum when you change the light schedule as to make them think they are actually outside in the real sun.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 19, 2009)

I knew there was a logical reason


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 20, 2009)

I totally messed up this post. Whoops!


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 20, 2009)

*Day 19:*
June 20, 2009

So, I repotted my plants in 2 gallon pots today along with giving them their first taste of nutes. I used 7 gallons of water (ph down to 6.5) with one teaspoon of Fox Farms Grow Big and one tablespoon of Fox Farms Big Bloom per gallon.

I am going to give them one more night under just the two 400 watt MH lights for 24/0 and tomorrow I will add one of my 1000 watt HPS lights and set the timers to an 18/6 schedule.

Pics attached for your enjoyment below as usual.

One more thing, the new version of Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil is fucking terrible! I had read that elsewhere here on the forum, but I didn't believe it since that stuff has always been awesome for me. Good thing I still had two bags leftover from last year's grow. This new formula sucks. The soil is far too dry and the water drains through instantly. If the drainage issue doesn't improve, I may have to remove my plants and find another medium for them. All 12 White Widow plants and one Cheese plant are in the good quality soil. The other 7 are in this new bullshit. Grrr!


----------



## phreakygoat (Jun 20, 2009)

wow, after checking out your last journal, I'm psyched to see what you do with these babies. +rep


----------



## KittenKiller (Jun 21, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> wow, after checking out your last journal, I'm psyched to see what you do with these babies. +rep


Hey Dillweed, what do you think about Super Bloom for flowering? its got 12-55-9 (chemical). thats what im using. do you think you could possibly replace one of your nutes with this one or even use it as a supplemental nute?

product info:
GREEN LIGHT 97001 GREENLIGHT SUPER BLOOM FERTILIZER 1 LB


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 21, 2009)

KittenKiller said:


> Hey Dillweed, what do you think about Super Bloom for flowering? its got 12-55-9 (chemical). thats what im using. do you think you could possibly replace one of your nutes with this one or even use it as a supplemental nute?
> 
> product info:
> GREEN LIGHT 97001 GREENLIGHT SUPER BLOOM FERTILIZER 1 LB


Wow, that is some heavy duty stuff right there, my friend! I don't know how that would make the plants react. It seems like there is almost _too much_ phosphorus in there and it would give the plants nitrogen deficiency but perhaps I'm wrong. You did your entire last grow with that stuff, right? How much do you use per gallon?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 21, 2009)

Sup Dill, thought id drop a line..ur babies look healthy...how your temps been of late..Hope ur able to find that happy medium...and U get that 2+ i think u will.. ill be wathchn.. TM


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 21, 2009)

My temps have been right around 78 with the lights on which is just where I want them. The humidity has been a bit low at around 40% or so, but it better to be a little bit low than a little bit high. When I stick that 1000 watt HPS light in there I may have to adjust my AC intake, but we shall see. I think everything will be just fine!


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 22, 2009)

*Day 20:*
June 21, 2009

I added one of my 1000 watt HPS lights to go along with the two 400 watt MH lights that were already in the tent to the newly repotted plants. I manually unplugged my lights at exactly 2:00 am and plugged them into the timers to come back on at 8:00 am and back off at 2:00 am and so on and so forth. I will continue the vegetation phase in this fashion for the next 2-3 weeks, or until the plants look big enough to produce those monster colas that I like to grow! Pics attached below as always...

Pic 1 - a shot of my 1000 watt HPS CoolStar ballast. This thing is totally awesome in every which way.

Pic 2 - a shot of the inside of the tent shortly before lights out with the HPS light giving it a nice orange hue.

Pic 3 - a shot of the plants just after I cut out the lights, notice that the entire front row and the first two plants from the left of the second row look a lot dryer than the others. That is because those are the ones that were planted in the new version of the Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil. I'm telling you, something is just not right with this new mix of theirs. We'll see.

Pic 4 - a shot of everything just before I zipped the tent up to give my plants the first good night sleep they've ever had.


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 22, 2009)

*Day 21:*
June 22, 2009

I ran into a few minor electrical problems, but they were resolved by mid-day. I forgot to scout out the electrical capabilities of my plants' new home before I added the new, additional lighting and had a few blown fuses before I fixed the problem. Everything is still looking good and overall the plants look very happy now with 1800 watts of HID lighting on them. They should start to grow at a much better rate, especially now that they are being fed nutrients as well. Everything should be smooth sailing from here, friends.


----------



## KittenKiller (Jun 23, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Wow, that is some heavy duty stuff right there, my friend! I don't know how that would make the plants react. It seems like there is almost _too much_ phosphorus in there and it would give the plants nitrogen deficiency but perhaps I'm wrong. You did your entire last grow with that stuff, right? How much do you use per gallon?


lol too much phosphorus. my last grow was organic- used Earth Juice Bloom. I'm using last grow's yield (just over an ounce) as a control for best nutes. Ill use Fox Farms' big 3 next time around and let you in on the goods so you can pick the most effective one. So far on this grow, the highest concentration of Super Bloom I have given to my plants is 1/2 strength. Just mixed up a gallon of full strength Super Bloom ready for tommorrow's watering. One of the strains im growing this time, Big Bang, i grew last time as well but in an organic grow. Since this grow now is chemical, ill be happy to put my 2 cents in on RIU about which I personally thought has better taste, burning quality, scent, etc. The organic bud smelled REALLY good when fully dried tho. it was only 8g tho. How heavy are your colas dried?

I have a new question about cola sizes:
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/206363-larger-colas-raising-lights.html

happy growing my friend


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll definitely take your word for it regarding the nutes. I have pretty much sworn to stay organic, but if the increase in yield is that dramatic then I don't suppose it will kill me to try some of the nuclear juice on a few plants. Definitely keep us all posted on that.

Also, I yielded roughly 2.5 ounces per plant on my last grow which is generally what I am going for here. Anything over 60 grams I consider a bonus. My largest cola on my last grow weighed about 51 grams dry which was at least 7 grams more than the second biggest one.


----------



## bongholio (Jun 25, 2009)

its looking really nice m8,they should grow nice under all that light.


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 25, 2009)

bongholio said:


> its looking really nice m8,they should grow nice under all that light.


Thanks! I'm really hoping so. I have ran into a bit of a temperature problem (temps have been in the high 80s and have even hit 90+ a few times) since I put the 1000 watt HPS in there with the others, but I am currently working on a solution that should alleviate this problem all together. When all is said and done, the temperature should be back down in the high 70's and shouldn't exceed 80 degrees if executed properly.


----------



## Topher89 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great setup Dill, Def. Subscribed and along for the ride.

Just as a thought... How much have you spent on the setup not including seeds? Just curious.

Keep up the good shit friend!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am curious to get some more details as to how you are going to get your heat under control.

For me, this is the last thing I feel I really need to master so if I can pick something up for you......ya know?


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 25, 2009)

Topher89 said:


> Great setup Dill, Def. Subscribed and along for the ride.
> 
> Just as a thought... How much have you spent on the setup not including seeds? Just curious.
> 
> Keep up the good shit friend!


Thanks for the kind words, friend!

Let's see:

1- Grow tent - $250
2- 1000 watt Coolstar HPS system - $450
3- 1000 watt Sunleaves HPS system - $350
4- 2 400 watt utility MH systems - $300
5- 2 424 cfm high velocity fans - $200
6- 1 carbon filter - $100
7- 6,000 BTU AC untit - $150
8- various accessories (hydrometer, nutes, pots, soil, ph down, oscillating fan, ducting, etc. etc.) - $200

All in all my set up cost about $2000 to get it going. I do incur a few maintenance costs here and there as well, so I'd say that you would need around $2500 to spare to set up something the way I have it and be able to maintain it for a 14-15 week grow cycle.

Also, my electric bill runs me about $150 a month or so and I also paid for top of the line genetics. That's another $600-$800 bucks right there for bills and genetics, but if you can pull two pounds on every grow then it is very worth it.


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 25, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I am curious to get some more details as to how you are going to get your heat under control.
> 
> For me, this is the last thing I feel I really need to master so if I can pick something up for you......ya know?


I am going to post a detailed description of how I am accomplished this as soon as I am finished with it, including pics. So don't worry, bro!


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 25, 2009)

*Day 24:*
June 25, 2009

The plants have responded well to having all that extra light and to the nutrients they are being fed. Everyone looks quite happy and the different strains are growing at a little bit of a different rate, but as you can see everything is copacetic all things considered. Pics are attached below for enjoyment as always.


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 29, 2009)

*Day 28:*
June 29, 2009

The kids are starting to look more like teenagers each and every day. The newer batch of Ocean Forest soil is starting to retain water just as good as the old batch which makes me very happy. As you can see, they've done a bit of growing up over the last four days and may be ready for flowering in the next week or so. I'm thinking as soon as everyone is 12" tall I will change the light cycle. Obviously by the time the last one is that tall some will be at least 16" or so because they are growing at different rates. The two TrainWreck plants are already 9" and 8" respectively. What do you guys think of that idea? Pics attached below as always. Enjoy!


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 29, 2009)

Is it just me, or are my pictures not loading? Please give me some feedback, friends! If they aren't working for you I will start hosting them elsewhere and embed them into my messages. Thanks!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 29, 2009)

Dill they look excellent. No sign of stress whatsoever from what I can see!

What do you know about the strains? Do any of them like to be topped? If you are going to flower soon and plan to top its gettin time eh? 

Or are you just gonna grow those massive colas that worked so well?

Do you remove the lower 1/3 branches to improove airflow and distribute the fluff nug energy to the colas?


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 30, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Dill they look excellent. No sign of stress whatsoever from what I can see!
> 
> What do you know about the strains? Do any of them like to be topped? If you are going to flower soon and plan to top its gettin time eh?
> 
> ...


Thanks, bro! I'm trying to keep them happy enough to grow nice and big for me!

I don't know anything about any of these strains besides the White Widow since I grew it last time, so I do not plan on topping any of them. I am going to be trimming the bottom branches from all of them though and will be hooking up a friend of mine with the clones I cut from them. That way he and I both will have mothers from any of the strains we want. Let's see how that goes.

Anyway, what do you think of my idea of when to start flowering?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 30, 2009)

Well how big do you want them? How much did the WW stretch last time? 2x the veg height? More? Less?

I would say to do what you want to do in terms of yield I would say 12-14" before switching sounds good.

Do you use open sesame? If so, they say to start using it the weed BEFORE you switch to 12/12

You probably know all this but hey, never hurts to check your work, eh?


----------



## MidSmoker (Jun 30, 2009)

This really interests me, Ill be looking! (+REP)


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 30, 2009)

lookin good dill! i flipped my wreck at 12" and supercropped and she turned out very nice (i chop next week)! cant wait to see how yours come out you got way more light


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 30, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Well how big do you want them? How much did the WW stretch last time? 2x the veg height? More? Less?
> 
> I would say to do what you want to do in terms of yield I would say 12-14" before switching sounds good.
> 
> ...


Last time I started flowering when the White Widow plants were between 16"-18" and they ended up ranging from 31"-42" in height which is fine for my tent.

The TrainWreck plants are by far the tallest so far and the Great White Shark plants are by far the shortest so far. I figure when the shortest plant hits 12" that the tallest one should be no more than 18" if they want to cooperate with me!

I'm not using Open Sesame either. I've only ever used the trio of Grow Big, Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom. How much of an advantage is it supposed to be to use their other products in conjunction with the trio?


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 30, 2009)

MidSmoker said:


> This really interests me, Ill be looking! (+REP)


Thanks, friend! +Rep right back at you as well and I hope to see you stick around these parts!


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 30, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> lookin good dill! i flipped my wreck at 12" and supercropped and she turned out very nice (i chop next week)! cant wait to see how yours come out you got way more light


I am curious to see how this strain smokes, in fact this is the one I am most curious about out of all of them so if you could come back and let us all know how the TrainWreck smokes for you that would be awesome!


----------



## bennybueno (Jun 30, 2009)

how do manage the energy bill?


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 30, 2009)

bennybueno said:


> how do manage the energy bill?


I pay it as soon as it arrives in the mail.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 30, 2009)

the taste and smell are very very unique its skunky but sweet,very sticky and it hits hard fast! i can normally smoke a gram per roll and an hour or 2 after im done im ready again, wit the wreck a half a blunt and im rockin already or stoned outta my mind if i smoke the whole thing its one of my favs now!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 30, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> I'm not using Open Sesame either. I've only ever used the trio of Grow Big, Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom. How much of an advantage is it supposed to be to use their other products in conjunction with the trio?


I use them all in conjuction and like mucho 

Without open sesame I have sex within 12 days or so of 12/12. With it, I have sex within 5 days. So I like it cause it gets me laid faster


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Jun 30, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I use them all in conjuction and like mucho
> 
> Without open sesame I have sex within 12 days or so of 12/12. With it, I have sex within 5 days. So I like it cause it gets me laid faster


 
HAHA!!.. i have this trio aswell and hope it goes well whatever i may use it on


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 30, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I use them all in conjuction and like mucho
> 
> Without open sesame I have sex within 12 days or so of 12/12. With it, I have sex within 5 days. So I like it cause it gets me laid faster


LOL!

I was going to +Rep you for that last line but of course:

_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bigjesse1922 again._

It never fails!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I was gonna + rep you for tryin to + rep me...but.....

well, you know...


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 30, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Well I was gonna + rep you for tryin to + rep me...but.....
> 
> well, you know...


Damn RIU! Half the time the forum is down and the other half it barely works!

I still love this place though, even despite dipshits like this guy:

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/208742-attitude-know-fuck-all-about.html


----------



## av8r (Jun 30, 2009)

Looking good man. I enjoyed the last thread. Very nice grow! Congrats on that one and good luck with your current. Very informative threads. I have lots of ideas to give a shot based on your set up, so thanks for all the detailed pics and descriptions. Hope you go over your 2lb mark! Subscribed. Great job and +Rep


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 30, 2009)

av8r said:


> Looking good man. I enjoyed the last thread. Very nice grow! Congrats on that one and good luck with your current. Very informative threads. I have lots of ideas to give a shot based on your set up, so thanks for all the detailed pics and descriptions. Hope you go over your 2lb mark! Subscribed. Great job and +Rep


Thanks for checking out the threads, friend! +Rep right back at you as well. Hope you check in with us from time to time!


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jun 30, 2009)

Just read through both your last thread and this one and I gotta say, awesome job man. Good job on updating pretty frequently, and having good detail. +REP for both grows. Oh yeah, the pics are loading for me.


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 1, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Just read through both your last thread and this one and I gotta say, awesome job man. Good job on updating pretty frequently, and having good detail. +REP for both grows. Oh yeah, the pics are loading for me.


Thank you and +Rep right back at you, my friend! Hope you stick around!


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Jul 1, 2009)

Good luck on the grow, I'll be along for the ride. I will be starting my first batch of White Widow soon and am curious to see how yours turns out.


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 1, 2009)

Grow'N'Smoke said:


> Good luck on the grow, I'll be along for the ride. I will be starting my first batch of White Widow soon and am curious to see how yours turns out.


Thanks for stopping in, friend!

This is how my last batch of White Widow turned out:

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/181334-big-bang-white-widow-grow.html


----------



## scubadude239 (Jul 1, 2009)

You should be able to pull more than 2 pounds off of 2x 1000watters, how long do you plan on vegging?


----------



## KittenKiller (Jul 1, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Well I was gonna + rep you for tryin to + rep me...but.....
> 
> well, you know...


i was gonna +rep Dill but same thing happened to me so i +repped u instead for +repping Dill


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 2, 2009)

KittenKiller said:


> i was gonna +rep Dill but same thing happened to me so i +repped u instead for +repping Dill


LOL

Well I +repped you for +repping me for +plus repping dill for trying to +rep me.


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 2, 2009)

scubadude239 said:


> You should be able to pull more than 2 pounds off of 2x 1000watters, how long do you plan on vegging?


I sure hope so!

And I will be switching to 12/12 as soon as all of the plants are 12" tall... so pretty soon!


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 2, 2009)

KittenKiller said:


> i was gonna +rep Dill but same thing happened to me so i +repped u instead for +repping Dill


I'm confused!


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 2, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> LOL
> 
> Well I +repped you for +repping me for +plus repping dill for trying to +rep me.


Now I'm double confused!


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 2, 2009)

In other news, it let me +Rep KittenKiller but it still didn't let me +Rep BigJesse. It's not like I haven't been spreading it around or anything, WTF!?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry Dill....real high when I wrote that...

Just nonsense.

In even more important other news, how are the plants doin?

Do you notice any lengthening in between the new internodes as the plant grows now that they have that HPS spectrum light?


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 2, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Do you notice any lengthening in between the new internodes as the plant grows now that they have that HPS spectrum light?


A little bit. I will post pictures of what I mean on my next photo update which will either be tonight or tomorrow.

I will also be showing pictures of my temperature control method as well. It's not the most conventional method, but it damn sure works!


----------



## KittenKiller (Jul 2, 2009)

dill how long did u let ur big bang cure for? and how many days into the cure did you measure your yield? i think i may have measured my last one prematurely.

thanks jesse!


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 3, 2009)

*Day 31:*
July 2, 2009

The kids are totally teenagers now on the verge of becoming adults as you can see. The tallest plant (TrainWreck) is now 11.5" tall and the shortest plant (Great White Shark) is just about 6" tall. They got their fourth taste of nutes tonight and if all goes well, I will begin flowering in about a week from now. The White Widow plants that I bred myself look especially great. Pics are attached below for your enjoyment as always.


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 3, 2009)

KittenKiller said:


> dill how long did u let ur big bang cure for? and how many days into the cure did you measure your yield? i think i may have measured my last one prematurely.


I let it hang dry for about 4-5 days and cured it for about 12-14 days before I started smoking it. I weighed it about a week after harvest. The buds were dryer and crispier than I would have liked, but the White Widow seemed to be perfect with the same amount of drying and curing. I am never growing Big Bang again simply because the leaf to bud ratio was absolutely horrendous. White Widow yielded me more and was much easier to trim. I also preferred the high of the White Widow as well.


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 3, 2009)

*DillWeed's economy exhaust system:*

Even with a brand new air conditioner and an intake fan blowing cold air into my tent 24 hours a day and an exhaust fan blowing through a carbon filter 24 hours a day, I just couldn't seem to keep my temps down as soon as I added one of my 1000 watt HPS systems to my grow tent. My temperatures began to skyrocket from an ideal 78 degrees all the way up to a ridiculously high 93 degrees! DillWeed was not happy about this so he came up with a plan.

All I did was simply figure out a way to get the hot air being pushed through my exhaust fan outside of the room my grow tent was in while still keeping nosy neighbors from smelling my plants. This is what I did:

Pic 1- I removed my carbon filter from my exhaust fan and added some flexible ducting and clamped it down really good and used duct tape to secure it.

Pic 2- I cut two holes in the lid of a heavy duty Rubbermaid trash can and put the other end of ducting from the first picture through one of the holes and into the carbon filter using clamps and duct tape to secure it yet again.

Pic 3- I put another section of flexible ducting in through the other hole which is hanging loose on the inside of the trash can for the filtered air to travel through.

Pic 4- I then cut a 6" circular hole in the bottom of the door of my grow room and clamped it into place.

Pic 5- I put a black plastic drain cover on the outside of the door to make it not look very conspicuous.

Pic 6- A shot of the door from the handle down. You can really feel the warm air being pushed through the vent and it doesn't smell like weed at all.

Pic 7- A shot of the trash can with the intake duct on the right and the exhaust duct on the left. I sealed the can with duct tape so I can replace the carbon filter on the inside when needed.

Pic 8- A basic shot of the whole concept (remember, there is a carbon filter on the inside of the can) and now my temps are back down to 78 degrees with the lights on and 66 degrees with them off.

It's amazing with a 20 gallon Rubbermaid trash can, a box of 6" flexible ducting, a few clamps, a plastic drain cover and a roll of duct tape can do, isn't it?


----------



## poundpusher2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

Dillweed your always a blast to watch. Your grows are always detailed clean and easy to understand. I have learned alot by watching your last grow now this. Your doing a great job.


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 3, 2009)

poundpusher2009 said:


> Dillweed your always a blast to watch. Your grows are always detailed clean and easy to understand. I have learned alot by watching your last grow now this. Your doing a great job.


Thanks for the kind words, my friend! +Rep coming right up! Glad to see you again and hope you stick around. Things are going to get interesting really soon when I start to flower there babies!


----------



## wordtothewise (Jul 3, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> *Day 31:*
> July 2, 2009
> 
> The kids are totally teenagers now on the verge of becoming adults as you can see. The tallest plant (TrainWreck) is now 11.5" tall and the shortest plant (Great White Shark) is just about 6" tall. They got their fourth taste of nutes tonight and if all goes well, I will begin flowering in about a week from now. The White Widow plants that I bred myself look especially great. Pics are attached below for your enjoyment as always.


Hey man, i've been watching your grow and I like what I see. You have some great strains growing there. I'm growing some of the same gh strains and would like to invite you to check out my grow. Im using 2 600w hps and get great results with easy control of temps, humidity, and no problems with circuits blowing. Have your plants presexed? I would recommend waiting till you see those female calyx develop on every plant before inducing 12/12. My white rhino was 2ft tall before it presexed. Too soon can cause problems like hermies.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 3, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD DILL! nice DIY!


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 3, 2009)

been awhile Dill..but lookin good...ur teenagers are getting bushy.. Nice vent system...very innovative, how they say...cutting edge ...Peace


----------



## scubadude239 (Jul 3, 2009)

Are those MH's or floros hanging vertical? Also do you plan on topping or tieing or letting them go as is? Kids looking good!


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 4, 2009)

wordtothewise said:


> Hey man, i've been watching your grow and I like what I see. You have some great strains growing there. I'm growing some of the same gh strains and would like to invite you to check out my grow. Im using 2 600w hps and get great results with easy control of temps, humidity, and no problems with circuits blowing. Have your plants presexed? I would recommend waiting till you see those female calyx develop on every plant before inducing 12/12. My white rhino was 2ft tall before it presexed. Too soon can cause problems like hermies.


Thanks for stopping in, friend. Give us all a link to your grow so we can check it out. I always love to see people growing the same strains as I am. And no, my plants have not shown any preflowers as of yet, but I am hoping they do very soon. It took about five weeks during my last grow for that to happen. We'll wait and see how this one goes though.


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 4, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> LOOKIN GOOD DILL! nice DIY!


Thank you, my friend! The entire DIY exhaust set up (minus fan and carbon filter of course) only cost me around $30 so I am very happy about that!


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 4, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> been awhile Dill..but lookin good...ur teenagers are getting bushy.. Nice vent system...very innovative, how they say...cutting edge ...Peace


Always nice to see you stopping in too, bro. I know my vent system is far from "professional" but results are all that matter, my friend!


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 4, 2009)

scubadude239 said:


> Are those MH's or floros hanging vertical? Also do you plan on topping or tieing or letting them go as is? Kids looking good!


Thanks for stopping by, friend! Those are two 400 watt MH lights hanging vertically and a 1000 watt HPS hanging horizontally. I don't like growing with CFLs. It's just not for me, I like to grow giant monster colas like the ones in my last grow:

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/181334-big-bang-white-widow-grow.html

I don't plan on topping, fimming or tying my plants down, I like to let them grow naturally. I will be taking out the two 400 watt MH lights and adding a second 1000 watt HPS light when I start flowering in a week or so. I like to do it as big as I can!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 4, 2009)

Just to make sure I understand....

Is the rubbermaid container a sort of heat storage? I am really high off some finger hash ( I just trimmed 11 lollies), so make me understand.

Please.


----------



## DMC65 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey Dill. Mind if a sit in on this one too? I'm trying to learn as much as i can within the next few months. This year will be my last outdoor grow so I'm gearing up for the move indoors. So far your post has given me the most useful info and i plan to use a similar setup in my 5x7 closet. ++ rep from me to you! 

Just so I'm clear on your temp modification.......you basically got the hot air to exhaust out side the growing room as opposed to just going outside the tent. And the trash can is just a convenient place for the charcoal filter? 

A question on the HPS: will you use an enhanced spectrum HPS with some blue when the MH are gone? 

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## bongholio (Jul 4, 2009)

KittenKiller said:


> i was gonna +rep Dill but same thing happened to me so i +repped u instead for +repping Dill





bigjesse1922 said:


> LOL
> 
> Well I +repped you for +repping me for +plus repping dill for trying to +rep me.


 
thats hilarious

and dill them seedlings are lookin beautiful,so healthy your gunna end up with 3 pound or somethin is my guess.are you gunna buy more seeds for your next crop or are you gunna clone these babies? keep up the good work.


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 4, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Just to make sure I understand....
> 
> Is the rubbermaid container a sort of heat storage? I am really high off some finger hash ( I just trimmed 11 lollies), so make me understand.
> 
> Please.


The Rubbermiad trash can contains the carbon filter, bro. I forgot to take pictures before I had it sealed up. My bad!


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 4, 2009)

DMC65 said:


> Hey Dill. Mind if a sit in on this one too? I'm trying to learn as much as i can within the next few months. This year will be my last outdoor grow so I'm gearing up for the move indoors. So far your post has given me the most useful info and i plan to use a similar setup in my 5x7 closet. ++ rep from me to you!
> 
> Just so I'm clear on your temp modification.......you basically got the hot air to exhaust out side the growing room as opposed to just going outside the tent. And the trash can is just a convenient place for the charcoal filter?
> 
> ...


Thanks for stopping in, friend! +Rep right back at you as well. The more the merrier. You are exactly right about how I have the trash can set up. When the hot air was just blowing outside of the tent it was staying inside of the room it was in and keeping the temperatures way up. Now that it is being blown completely out of that room things are back to normal.

And yes, both of my 1000 watt HPS lights (one SunMaster and one Hortilux) both have some added blue spectrum in them. Should be interesting to say the least!


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 4, 2009)

bongholio said:


> thats hilarious
> 
> and dill them seedlings are lookin beautiful,so healthy your gunna end up with 3 pound or somethin is my guess.are you gunna buy more seeds for your next crop or are you gunna clone these babies? keep up the good work.


I definitely plan on taking some cuttings this time because I am going to trim off the bottom branches for flowering.

When is the ideal time to cut clones? Just before flowering or just after I start 12/12? I'm just curious because I have never done it before.


----------



## DWR (Jul 4, 2009)

looking very nice man


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Jul 4, 2009)

I usually take my clones shortly after I put them into 12/12, after they begin preflowering. That way I can put them into flowering as soon as I need to.

-Grow'N'Smoke


----------



## DMC65 (Jul 4, 2009)

Right on Dillweed-thanks for the reply. I love how your plants look during veg. I assume they wouldn't look quite as robust if you had used HPS instead of MH for this phase? Do you think a switchable ballast would perform as well as dedicated ballast? I noticed you have totally seperate gear for your MH an HPS lights. 
This grow will be very inspirational when/if you get your 2+. How much would adding co2 increase the yeid?
I'll be watching. Peace.


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 4, 2009)

DMC65 said:


> Right on Dillweed-thanks for the reply. I love how your plants look during veg. I assume they wouldn't look quite as robust if you had used HPS instead of MH for this phase? Do you think a switchable ballast would perform as well as dedicated ballast? I noticed you have totally seperate gear for your MH an HPS lights.
> This grow will be very inspirational when/if you get your 2+. How much would adding co2 increase the yeid?
> I'll be watching. Peace.


I actually do have a switchable 1000 watt ballast that I am going to use for my next grow. I posted some pics of it on around the third or fourth day of the grow. I will probably eliminate the two 400 watt MH lights in favor of one 1000 watt MH light next time for vegging.

I'm sure CO2 would increase my yield by about 15% or more, but I have no idea how to use it. I have talked to a few people about it for the flowering stage of this grow, but we'll have to wait and see if they come through for me.


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 5, 2009)

StickyMango said:


> Hey dill, Ive been sittin back and watching this madness since the beginning of june, and wow, these babies are looking great! even the 6 incher
> 
> I know your gonna catch 20 females and push that 2lbs my friend, im subscribed, and hanging on for the long hall, +REP brother


Thanks! +Rep right back at you. Great to have you on board. I hope you're right about the 2 lbs. but not about the 20 females because I don't have the space, haha!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 5, 2009)

My two cents on clones:

Do you plan to use the pruning as clones? That's what I assume. 

If not, wait 3 weeks if you ask me.

I think I am right though. If you are just pruning then 1 week prior to flower should be fine.

Consider this: nitrogen actually inhibits root growth in clones. So, time your pruning till you are scheduled to give them pure water and run a little extra through then normal. Take the clones the next day...set the plants on the outside of the grow space so they sort of make a border if that makes sense.

The point is to get them out of the direct light. Maybe kill the 1k that day.

When you take your clone, give yourself as much stem as possible, I.e. make your cut close to the plant. Then, come back and make your 45degree angle cut. /

I even slice upward from the bottom most point of the root until it is level with the stem. Does that make sense? Just hold the stem so the point of the cut is facing away. Cut from the hollow center back down toward the point of the stem.

Its called root scaritation or something. It exposes additional surface area and encourages rooting. Then, dip it in the root hormone and stick it in the medium.

Some people would call me crazy for doin all this, but I have had 100% success with this method.


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 6, 2009)

*Day 35:*
July 6, 2009

Today is exactly five weeks from the day I germinated the seeds and just look at our young adults all grown up now. The tallest plant (TrainWreck) is now roughly 15.5 inches tall and the shortest plant (Great White Shark) is roughly 9.5 inches tall. They are merely days away from flowering. I fed them a 150% strength dose of vegging nutes after I took these pictures and if they respond to them they way I think they will, I will remove the two 400 watt MH lights, add my other 1000 watt HPS light and set the timers to 12/12 on Saturday, July 11th (exactly 40 days since germination) so the real fun can begin! Pictures attached below as always...


----------



## Highhunter (Jul 6, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> *Day 35:*
> July 6, 2009
> 
> Today is exactly five weeks from the day I germinated the seeds and just look at our young adults all grown up now. The tallest plant (TrainWreck) is now roughly 15.5 inches tall and the shortest plant (Great White Shark) is roughly 9.5 inches tall. There are merely days away from flowering. I fed them a 150% strength dose of vegging nutes after I took these pictures and if they respond to them they way I think they will, I will remove the two 400 watt MH lights, add my other 1000 watt HPS light and set the timers to 12/12 on Saturday, July 11th (exactly 40 days since germination) so the real fun can begin! Pictures attached below as always...


Very nice grow buddy! Hope its worth the weight You may want to consider doing a stadium or vert set up in the future. Rock on


----------



## buckd316 (Jul 6, 2009)

are you going to lollipop them? and i was wondering how often do you water them? i had the same trouble with fox farm at the start, the water would just run str8 to the bottom. they way your heading you should hit 2.5lbs easy very nice setup.


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 7, 2009)

Highhunter said:


> Very nice grow buddy! Hope its worth the weight You may want to consider doing a stadium or vert set up in the future. Rock on


Thanks for stopping in, friend. Tell me more about a stadium or vert set up... sounds interesting to me.


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 7, 2009)

buckd316 said:


> are you going to lollipop them? and i was wondering how often do you water them? i had the same trouble with fox farm at the start, the water would just run str8 to the bottom. they way your heading you should hit 2.5lbs easy very nice setup.


I do plan to lollipop them this week, probably the day before I switch to 12/12. Is that a good time to do it or should it be sooner or later than that?

I water them every other day and each plant gets roughly 1/3 of a gallon of water. I use nutes every other watering. The new Ocean Forest soil is working just fine now like the old stuff, I'm happy to report.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dill if you are switching to 12/12 this weekend I would prune asap.

You don't want your plant spending its energy repairing itself where it could be producing more hormones and such.

I mean maybe I am being a perfectionist, but I feel it's best to give the plants the least stress as possible right before the 12/12 switch. I have been told by people who know FAR more than me that stress can encourage males. 

Get trimmin


----------



## Highhunter (Jul 7, 2009)

Yo Dillweed... I personally have not done one, but if I had the time, money or space It wouldnt even be a question. you my friend look to have all the goods. Stadium is a bit more simple, you can use 2x4's to basically set up bleachers for ur plants. maybe 3 or for levels, this way all ur plants are absorbing the light not just the tops. So you have ur 1000w light hanging in the center with no reflectors. Here is zomd very nice vertical set ups, I found just so you have an Idea www.verticalgreen.org/ showthread.php?t=4

I saw a thread a few weeks ago with a stadium set up that was just DOPE! (cant find it) the one above will work tho! I have heard of growers yeilding around 2 grams per watt with a vert-stadium set... Id look into if I was you


----------



## buckd316 (Jul 8, 2009)

ive always seen people lollipop the 3rd week of flowering, purning now would just cause top growth(not good if you want to keep them short) in the 3rd week it would make the plants just focus on making nugs growth. but i could be wrong just how ive seen it done. also in the 3rd week you can see what lower nugs are developing and which aren't and prune accordenly.


----------



## DUDE! (Jul 8, 2009)

dill the plants look great. they are commin along at a good pace. good job!!


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 8, 2009)

Okay, guys and gals, here's the deal...

The buddy of mine I am going to hook up with some clones is going to come over on Friday and we're going to take just a trim or two from each plant for him to take to his place to be vegged with his other mother plants. I will switch them to 12/12 a day or two after this. Then during the second week of flowering I will do the rest of the lollipop style cutting.

How does that sound?


----------



## poundpusher2009 (Jul 8, 2009)

Your doing great dill. I have heard mixed opinions about the vertical grows. I have seen people with great results and others with the same as a flat garden. Its probably worth a shot if you got the extra time. Do you water your plants a feeding schedule at the same time every day.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sounds good as long as you lollipop before the budsites really start to set in!


----------



## wordtothewise (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey man here's the link to my journal. I originally had it in the organics but i just moved it. I will be posting more picture soon. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/211884-white-rhino-super-lemon-haze.html


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 10, 2009)

*Day 39:*
July 10, 2009

The young adults look pretty ready to be flowered to me, as the shortest plant is now 12.5 inches tall. In anticipation of getting ready to switch to 12/12 in a few days, I took four cuttings from each of the four new strains to me (Cheese, Great White Shark, Lemon Skunk and TrainWreck) and hooked up a friend with a cutting of each of those four and about a dozen of the White Widow cuttings as well. I didn't keep any White Widow clones for myself because I have 12 of them growing right now and more seed stock of that strain then you can shake a stick at! Pics attached below as always. Enjoy!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 10, 2009)

Aren't you using non-fem seeds???

Have you sexed a branch or something? How do you know you aren't cloning males?


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 10, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Aren't you using non-fem seeds???
> 
> Have you sexed a branch or something? How do you know you aren't cloning males?


Everything I'm growing right now that _isn't_ White Widow are from feminized seeds. From the Indica mix pack, remember? Every feminized seed I have used from Greenhouse in the past (20 out of 20) have turned out to be female thus far. All sixteen of the clones in my room are going to be females.

The White Widow clones that I hooked my buddy up with aren't from feminized seeds though, so they can go either way. He took two cuttings from six different plants (12 total) just to be safe.


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 10, 2009)

And I almost just fainted, Jesse! In the most shocking surprise in RIU history, they finally actually let me +Rep you again only after I had to spread it around to 100 other people first!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 10, 2009)

Lol man I have a bad memory. It's like I smoke weed or some shit... 

Well GOOD! I am glad I was wrong. Thanks for the rep+ I still can't give you back your well deserved rep!

I will try and spread it around!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 11, 2009)

lookin good dill! im smokin the last of my wreck right now this shit is rockin! mad i gotta wait 2months before i can smoke some more though lol how u like that chiesal so far?


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 11, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> lookin good dill! im smokin the last of my wreck right now this shit is rockin! mad i gotta wait 2months before i can smoke some more though lol how u like that chiesal so far?


Wow, your Wreck turned out real nice and frosty! I cannot wait to try that strain.

And it is really dry where I am right now so no Sour Chiesl, Bubblegum or Power Plant to be had, which are the three strains I can usually find with little to no effort. Hell, you cannot even find BC buds (beasters) in my area right now. Good thing for me I'm still sitting on a couple ounces of the White Widow I grew last time. I hope it will last me until this grow is done, otherwise I'm going to be out of luck because DillWeed will NOT under ANY circumstances smoke any fucking commercial or schwag weed! When the good stuff dries up, I just don't smoke and go to the bar instead, haha!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 11, 2009)

i wrote chiesal cuz i was multi-tabbin thinkin and gettin some beans from attitude lol i ment how do u like ya cheese so far? And i feel u on the no schwag rule i broke it before my wreck was ready and was pissed!



DillWeed said:


> Wow, your Wreck turned out real nice and frosty! I cannot wait to try that strain.
> 
> And it is really dry where I am right now so no Sour Chiesl, Bubblegum or Power Plant to be had, which are the three strains I can usually find with little to no effort. Hell, you cannot even find BC buds (beasters) in my area right now. Good thing for me I'm still sitting on a couple ounces of the White Widow I grew last time. I hope it will last me until this grow is done, otherwise I'm going to be out of luck because DillWeed will NOT under ANY circumstances smoke any fucking commercial or schwag weed! When the good stuff dries up, I just don't smoke and go to the bar instead, haha!


----------



## mrfloaty (Jul 12, 2009)

dillweed first off your last grow big band and wihite widdow was F&^%$ing Amazing did you manage to work out what your watt to bud ratio was, there wasa section you talk about a c02 tank i have just tried the use of co2 in flowering and the difference is significant and can recomend!!!!
i can also second to the SAGE that was mentioned near the end of your last gernal, i smoked some of this in amstadam a few years back and it does exactly what the roumers say it very impressive. you mentioned your first grow you went sativa and grew a trea lol if i may if you like the sative high then Ajan haze #3 also from GreenHouse seeds will be perfect in size yeaild but will give you that sativa high. it has genetics of super silver haze, need i say more......
i have just bought the big bang mainly for the medical properties with the high CBD content, would you advice on making hash out of the actual bud of big bang whats the resin content like whats ya thoughts?

anyway sorry for butting in in your new gernal about your old but the last half hour reading after a fat bowl has been sweeeet experence, keep up the good work ++ rep

just finished reading up to hear on this thread and i am signed up and ready for this grow, i am sitting back with a fat one!!!!! +rep and if you can get co2 some say it can double your normal yeild if done correctly.........

peace................


----------



## guestrollitup (Jul 12, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> DillWeed will NOT under ANY circumstances smoke any fucking commercial or schwag weed! When the good stuff dries up, I just don't smoke and go to the bar instead, haha!


+Repped again, lmfao. 

Glad to see this grow is working out too! 
Subbed! Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 13, 2009)

The plants have been on a 18/6 (8:00 am - 2:00 am) schedule for a few weeks now but tonight is the night! I am removing the two 400 watt MH lights and throwing in my second 1000 watt HPS and turning the lights off at 8:00 pm tonight. I will be back with pictures and a full update later tonight. So happy to start flowering now!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you thought about 24 hours of darkness entering the switch?


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 13, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Have you thought about 24 hours of darkness entering the switch?


I've heard people talk about it, but I don't really think there is much of an advantage to it personally. I didn't do it on my last grow and I don't plan to this time either. I kind of let the plants naturally figure out it's time to make some pretty flowers. Now, I do leave them sit in darkness for about 24 hours before I harvest though.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 13, 2009)

Well there is a hormone in mj that is destroyed by light. Giving it all that time to develop with no light allows for a quicker transfer into flower.


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 13, 2009)

*Day 42:*
July 13, 2009

It has been six weeks to the day since these plants were mere seeds and they are now full blown adults ready to be flowered. Today I removed my two 400 MH lights, added my second 1000 watt HPS light, spaced the plants out a bit, moved the intake duct to better accommodate the plants and set the timers to go off at 8:00 pm and come back on at 8:00 am in the morning. I will continue this 12/12 schedule for the next eight weeks (until day 98 of the grow) at which time I will set the timers to go off at 6:00 pm thus giving them a 10/14 schedule. That is also when I will begin the flush, which will last roughly two weeks and then will be harvest time (around day 112 or so) for me!

Pics 1-4: the last shots of the inside of the tent with the two 400 watt MH lights inside.

Pic 5: a picture of the happy adult plants spaced out giving them more breathing room.

Pic 6: a shot of the intake duct now taped to the side of the tent. It is aiming directly downward towards the oscilating fan so the cool air from the AC can be evenly distributed throught the tent.

Pic 7: just a quick shot of the two reflectors so you can compare the sizes. The one in the back is much bigger.

Pic 8: shot of the whole tent just before I zipped it up for the night.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 13, 2009)

They look absolutely gorgeous man! Way to go!

You are doin so well! How do you feel its goin at this point compared to this point of your last grow?


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 13, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> They look absolutely gorgeous man! Way to go!
> 
> You are doin so well! How do you feel its goin at this point compared to this point of your last grow?


Thanks, bro! I am starting to get very, very optimistic about this grow. All things considered, I'd say that this grow looks about 25% better at this stage compared to the last one. I have the temperatures a lot more under control this time around which I believe has been extremely beneficial to their good health.

The main differences are of course the lights and the number of plants. Last time I had 13 plants and 220,000 lumens worth of HPS lighting. This time I have 20 plants and 300,000 lumens worth of HPS lighting.

I almost want to raise my goal for this grow to a kilo (1000 grams) instead of two pounds (896 grams) but I don't want to count my chickens just yet...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 13, 2009)

Well aim high!

An experienced grower should have a goal of 1 gram/watt, as I am sure you know.

That would be 2000 grams! Now, you would most likely have to do a sea of green to get that sort of yield, but I think you could eventually dial everything in and get .6 to .75 grams/watt!

I am excited for you man!

Hey, not to be self centered....But I have almost no traffic at my grow! 

Kinda disappointing! I have 5 clones of good genetics, 2 unknown bagseedlings, and 7 seedlings yet to sprout (germed, in soil, under lights) of the same genetics as my last grow!

I have them vegging under a 1000 watt, 7200k Solar Max bulb 18/6 and they are doin good! Plannin on vegging them out, takin clones, flowering the mothers, and creating 3 new mother based on the top three performers/quality of smoke! Well anyway, it would be great to have you along! I will have 14 plants under 1 k with the same soil, nutes, and basic grow conditions!

Well anyway, I hope you don't mind me postin this invite here!

Congrats again man. I think you are on your way to becoming a real mainstay around here, someone known for their skills, dialed in setup, great updating habits, and your genuinely kick-ass attitude!


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks, bro! And I don't have any problem at all with you or any of my followers posting links to their grow. The more the merrier, all around!

Check out Jesse's new perpetual grow everyone:


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/211503-big-js-legal-1k-watt.html


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 14, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Thanks, bro! And I don't have any problem at all with you or any of my followers posting links to their grow. The more the merrier, all around!
> 
> Check out Jesse's new perpetual grow everyone:
> 
> ...


Thanks Dill, I appreciate the support...


----------



## mrfloaty (Jul 14, 2009)

I almost want to raise my goal for this grow to a kilo (1000 grams) instead of two pounds (896 grams) but I don't want to count my chickens just yet... [/QUOTE]

++ rep i recon you will get a kg, with the kind of set up you have and how well your doing i would be optimistic about getting a kg, if every plant has 2oz then your well over the kg i have faityh in ya.
QUESTION: have you used the change to 10/14 light regime befor and did you notice a diference in the bud density and stickyness of resin any advice?

keep up the good work.....


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 14, 2009)

mrfloaty said:


> I almost want to raise my goal for this grow to a kilo (1000 grams) instead of two pounds (896 grams) but I don't want to count my chickens just yet...


++ rep i recon you will get a kg, with the kind of set up you have and how well your doing i would be optimistic about getting a kg, if every plant has 2oz then your well over the kg i have faityh in ya.
QUESTION: have you used the change to 10/14 light regime befor and did you notice a diference in the bud density and stickyness of resin any advice?

keep up the good work.....[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the kind words! I am really starting to feel the positive karma from all of you and hopefully the plants do too!

And yes, I used 10/14 for the last two weeks in my last grow and I did notice significant resin development during this time.


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 14, 2009)

damn dude, excellent greenery. I would also like to support the 24hr. dark period flower transition, based on tons of other growers advice (in the real world, not RIU).


----------



## poundpusher2009 (Jul 15, 2009)

Keep up the good work dill. The plants are looking really healthy. Im sure wth the added 1000 watter it will grow like a dillweed. LOL. Just wondering how much on average you invested to get your grow underway. This includes nutes and all.


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 15, 2009)

poundpusher2009 said:


> Just wondering how much on average you invested to get your grow underway. This includes nutes and all.


If you include the grow tent, all of my lighting, my intake and exhaust fans, carbon filter, ducting and tools, the cost of the genetics, all of the little things like medium, ph stuff, water filters, nutes and the additional cost of the electric bill it would add to about $2500 USD.

The only things that will cost you money every grow after that would be genetics (unless you use clones), medium, nutes and electricity. Then it would only cost between $700-$800 to pull off a grow with my setup.

Of course you will want to change bulbs and your carbon filter every 3-4 grows as well.


----------



## mrfloaty (Jul 16, 2009)

dillweed, question i have just read about using liqide oxigen during germination and veg you can increase strength and size of branches which will uptake more food wich aid in bigger bud production, have you used it in this way befor as it can also be used as a grow room cleaner, and in hydro set ups, any infomation would be grealy apreciated. 

plants looking amazing dude keep up great work......


----------



## Mozesismyname (Jul 16, 2009)

mrfloaty said:


> dillweed, question i have just read about using liqide oxigen during germination and veg you can increase strength and size of branches which will uptake more food wich aid in bigger bud production, have you used it in this way befor as it can also be used as a grow room cleaner, and in hydro set ups, any infomation would be grealy apreciated.
> 
> plants looking amazing dude keep up great work......


Oxygen boils at [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-297.3°F (-183.0°C). It would either disappear quickly, shock the roots, or both. Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) is the way to go to get some extra (safe) 02 to the roots. But I haven't tried liquid 02 so I don't know for sure.

Dill, rad setup. Jaw-dropping for certain! 
[/FONT]


----------



## mrfloaty (Jul 16, 2009)

[QUOTE[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]. Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) is the way to go to get some extra (safe) 02 to the roots. But I haven't tried liquid 02 so I don't know for sure.
[/FONT][/QUOTE]


easy Mozesismyname,

your right the name of it is called liquide oxigen but its [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hydrogen peroxide that what i ment sorrythe stoner in me 
so how would you best use it and when in the plant cycle is best or is it all the way through, i hear it can create bigger stonger branches hence more bud...... or am i being miss informed or read the wrong shit.........
[/FONT]


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hydrogen peroxide is for use in hydroponic grows...

You should NEVER use it in soil, as it kills the helpful bacteria and other microbes that are responsible for breaking down food (NPK, etc), into a form that the plant can uptake.

You will actually starve your plant and kill it with sustained use.


----------



## Highhunter (Jul 16, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Thanks, bro! I am starting to get very, very optimistic about this grow. All things considered, I'd say that this grow looks about 25% better at this stage compared to the last one. I have the temperatures a lot more under control this time around which I believe has been extremely beneficial to their good health.
> 
> The main differences are of course the lights and the number of plants. Last time I had 13 plants and 220,000 lumens worth of HPS lighting. This time I have 20 plants and 300,000 lumens worth of HPS lighting.
> 
> I almost want to raise my goal for this grow to a kilo (1000 grams) instead of two pounds (896 grams) but I don't want to count my chickens just yet...


Looks Awesome Brahman. Write down how much you want to weigh-in on paper and it will likely come true. Im tellin ya, just write it down


----------



## SPODE (Jul 17, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> I do plan to lollipop them this week, probably the day before I switch to 12/12. Is that a good time to do it or should it be sooner or later than that?
> 
> I water them every other day and each plant gets roughly 1/3 of a gallon of water. I use nutes every other watering. The new Ocean Forest soil is working just fine now like the old stuff, I'm happy to report.


I'm also growing WW, day 50 in veg. In a few weeks I will take clones to determine the sex.

What size of pots are you growing in? And did I read that correctly that you are watering your plants every other day with 1,260 ml of water (1/3 gallon)? That seems like a lot. I'm growing in 4.75 gallon pots and just recently switched to 400 ml every watering. I had been at 200 ml every watering and even that was too much the first two weeks. In about a week I should be increasing my water to 500 ml each watering but I'm shocked to see 1,260 ml being used around day 30 or so.

Like you I am using Ocean Forest soil and the FF trio nutes.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 17, 2009)

SPODE said:


> What size of pots are you growing in? And did I read that correctly that you are watering your plants every other day with 1,260 ml of water (1/3 gallon)? That seems like a lot.


He has had 1400 watts punping in his tent...which means his plants will use a lot more water than someone growing under less.

How many watts you working with?

Not to step on your toes Dil...I am up though... 

Edit: Wait, I think it was 1800 watts veg here at the end, correct?


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 17, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Wait, I think it was 1800 watts veg here at the end, correct?


Yes sir, there were 1800 watts of HID light during the last 3+ weeks of vegging. One 1000 watt HPS and two 400 watt MH lights. Now it is the two 1000 watt HPS lights for flowering. And I use two gallon pots and do in fact water them every other day with around 1/3 of a gallon of water each and I use nutes every other watering.

Picture update coming tomorrow!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 17, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Picture update coming tomorrow!


Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!!!


----------



## steve1978 (Jul 17, 2009)

may i join? this is the kind of grow i would love to do but im pussy wipped and the missus wont let me! lol. instead im stuck with a 250 wtt envirolight and three voodoo by dutch passion. oh well i'll smell mine but dream of yours! lol
good luck with the rest of the grow i'll be watching from the bushes! (im more of a voyeur than a talker.)


----------



## wordtothewise (Jul 17, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Yes sir, there were 1800 watts of HID light during the last 3+ weeks of vegging. One 1000 watt HPS and two 400 watt MH lights. Now it is the two 1000 watt HPS lights for flowering. And I use two gallon pots and do in fact water them every other day with around 1/3 of a gallon of water each and I use nutes every other watering.
> 
> Picture update coming tomorrow!


Sounds pretty close to my watering. I have 3 gallon pots and I give each of them 1/3 gallon feedings, but when I just use plain water I give a little more. Everythings looks great! Can't wait to see them start flowering. Are you using co2?


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 18, 2009)

*Day 46:*
July 17, 2009

_(Day 4 of 12/12)_

The plants have had a bit of upward growth over the last four days, which is to be expected once you switch over to 12/12 as you know. The tallest plant (one of the TrainWreck plants) is now almost a whopping 29 inches tall! Only one of the plant (Cheese) is already showing pistils and is a confirmed female though. Nobody else has shown yet, but I expect that to change in the next 3-4 days. They were given their first taste of flowering nutes three days ago and will get their next taste in three more days. That should encourage the ladies to "open right up" for us, no? Pics are attached below for your enjoyment and comments as always!


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 18, 2009)

steve1978 said:


> may i join? this is the kind of grow i would love to do but im pussy wipped and the missus wont let me! lol. instead im stuck with a 250 wtt envirolight and three voodoo by dutch passion. oh well i'll smell mine but dream of yours! lol
> good luck with the rest of the grow i'll be watching from the bushes! (im more of a voyeur than a talker.)


Glad to have you on board, my friend! It's a shame about not being able to grow more, but your lady must be pretty cool to let you do it at all. A lot of fellas I know have it much worse! I'm lucky though, my lady actually helps me water my plants and plays them classical music to encourage their growth. I think she's just a hippie stoner in that regard, but I love her anyway!


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 18, 2009)

wordtothewise said:


> Sounds pretty close to my watering. I have 3 gallon pots and I give each of them 1/3 gallon feedings, but when I just use plain water I give a little more. Everythings looks great! Can't wait to see them start flowering. Are you using co2?


No CO2 right now, but I was thinking about adding it next time if I study more about it. Perhaps some of the homemade CO2 stuff on this site could encourage me to use some now that I'm in the flowering stage. I'll have to look into it for sure.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 18, 2009)

yea yea yea dill keep it up!


----------



## tehnick (Jul 18, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> *Day 46:*
> July 17, 2009
> 
> _(Day 4 of 12/12)_
> ...


Hey Dill, this thread has been really awesome for someone like myself to read. I'm new to RIU and I am a week or two away from getting my medical card and am doing as much research as I can on the growing aspect of things. I've never grown before but I have a natural talent for picking things up pretty quickly and doing good with it so I think I'll be able to pull off some good buds in time. Seeing the process take shape from start to current has been really great for me to visualize how I am going to do this. I am thinking I might go balls to the wall and go hydro right off the bat as I think I have a pretty nice schematic drawn out for it. I'll be hitting up those forums to see what information I can get to assist. Thanks for posting this man. It's an eye opener and a little bit of an assurance that I could pull off growing for myself. +rep fa sho brother.


----------



## wordtothewise (Jul 18, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> No CO2 right now, but I was thinking about adding it next time if I study more about it. Perhaps some of the homemade CO2 stuff on this site could encourage me to use some now that I'm in the flowering stage. I'll have to look into it for sure.


 The great thing about co2 is you can save energy because you want your temps around 90-95...crazy but finally I can enjoy the a/c haha. This is my first time co2 scrubbing so you can just watch mine in case i mess up. I use to try the homemade kits, but you can never tell how much co2 is being used so I wouldn't go that route until you just save some money and get a controller. However, I did try fermentation one time and it worked pretty well in a small space.


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 18, 2009)

tehnick said:


> Hey Dill, this thread has been really awesome for someone like myself to read. I'm new to RIU and I am a week or two away from getting my medical card and am doing as much research as I can on the growing aspect of things. I've never grown before but I have a natural talent for picking things up pretty quickly and doing good with it so I think I'll be able to pull off some good buds in time. Seeing the process take shape from start to current has been really great for me to visualize how I am going to do this. I am thinking I might go balls to the wall and go hydro right off the bat as I think I have a pretty nice schematic drawn out for it. I'll be hitting up those forums to see what information I can get to assist. Thanks for posting this man. It's an eye opener and a little bit of an assurance that I could pull off growing for myself. +rep fa sho brother.


Thanks for stopping in as well and +Rep right back to you my friend. I cannot get a medical card where I am at, but we have pretty lenient laws here so I don't worry _too_ much about Johnny Law knocking down my door.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 19, 2009)

Dill how close were you getting your lights during veg to the tops?

Especially the 1k. Was it aircooled?

I have a 340 CFM (6") hooked up to my cooltube. Its not too hot; I can touch my hand to the cooltube glass.

Question is this: Do you think 22" is too close for my 1k mh? Its not very warm on my hand at all, but the tallest plant seems to droop toward the end of each day.

I am wondering if its the lights or the fact that it might need a transplant already. Do you (or anyone else) have your plants droop when rootbound?

Sorry to jack your thread, I am sure you don't mind though, right?


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 21, 2009)

*Day 49:*
July 20, 2009

_(Day 7 of 12/12)

 _Nothing major to report today as I am still waiting for the plants to show sex. Only a few have so far and they are all females which is probably good news since males usually have a tendency to show first. Once everything is sexed and I figure out just how many plants I am working with I will lollipop them. This will more than likely happen in about a week. A few pics attached below to hold you guys over.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 21, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> *Day 49:*
> July 20, 2009
> 
> _(Day 7 of 12/12)
> ...


Very pretty indeed!

Dill, how big of containers are you in?

Just transplanted my 5 clones of top genetics to 6 gallon pots!

I can see yours starting to stttttretttttttch. 

I plan on keeping my 1k MH bulb running for the first 2-3 weeks of flower to try and cut down on it somewhat. What do you think?

Well anyway man, I am real excited. I am on day 29, probably vegging till about day 40-50 so I am right behind you!


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 21, 2009)

sweet im on to see wut happens!


----------



## wordtothewise (Jul 21, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> *Day 49:*
> July 20, 2009
> 
> _(Day 7 of 12/12)
> ...


My white rhino's haven't shown sex yet either. They're looking really nice, can't wait to see them bud. Are you gonna use any flowering enchancers?


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 21, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Dill, how big of containers are you in?


I use 2 gallon pots. I think they are adequate enough for my style of growing as my plants never finish more than 3.5 feet tall. It also helps that I'm not growing any sativas in there!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 21, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> I use 2 gallon pots. I think they are adequate enough for my style of growing as my plants never finish more than 3.5 feet tall. It also helps that I'm not growing any sativas in there!


Well mine sure aren't going to get 6 feet tall but I got these containers for $1 a piece so I couldn't pass it up. I wanna see what I can do with some more root space 

I will let you know hoow it works out.


----------



## lrg (Jul 21, 2009)

Woww man this a reallly reallly cool grow respect the idea of the normal growing im def staying tunedd


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 27, 2009)

Big update coming later on today everybody. I haven't updated in a week, but I promise it will be worth it.


----------



## Thefira (Jul 27, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Big update coming later on today everybody. I haven't updated in a week, but I promise it will be worth it.


We'll be waiting...


----------



## Bob Marley Chiefs (Jul 27, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Big update coming later on today everybody. I haven't updated in a week, but I promise it will be worth it.


yup we are ready! Bring the bud porn!!!


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 27, 2009)

*Day 56:*
July 27, 2009

_(Day 14 of 12/12)_

Today was a big day for my girls. I gave them all the good old lollipop. I trimmed off all of the branches about a foot from the soil line and down. I can already tell this is very beneficial for the sake of air flow. I now have my oscillating fan set to medium instead of low and it works just perfect. Hopefully this will send more energy to the tops and fatten up the colas even more than last time when I didn't trim a single branch. Now for the pics!

Pics 1-6: the last shots of the plants before I lollipopped them.

Pics 7-10: a few shots of the colas starting to form on a few different plants.

Pics 11-16: the first shots of the plants after I lollipopped them.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 27, 2009)

It looks great Dill! For only 14 days into flower you have an impressive amount of pistils!

I can't wait till I can flip the switch to 12/12


----------



## wordtothewise (Jul 27, 2009)

Dang, theyre looking beautiful. Good job Dill!


----------



## Highhunter (Jul 27, 2009)

vay nice!


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks, guys! Now that I have done the lollipop bit and all of the bud sites are now formed, I am going to go back to veg nutes for the next two feedings to help heal the plants at a faster rate. I'll go right back to the bloom nutes immediately after that to help those fat colas grow!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 28, 2009)

G


DillWeed said:


> Thanks, guys! Now that I have done the lollipop bit and all of the bud sites are now formed, I am going to go back to veg nutes for the next two feedings to help heal the plants at a faster rate. I'll go right back to the bloom nutes immediately after that to help those fat colas grow!


Interesting I haven't heard of this.

Keep us posted!


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 28, 2009)

I've never done it exactly like that either, but I usually give my plants veg nutes during week four of flower as it is, but considering what I just did to them I figure that now would be as good a time as any. We shall see!


----------



## DUDE! (Jul 29, 2009)

hey dill i havent been able to watch close till now. your grow looks great. keep up the good work!!!!!!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 29, 2009)

True lollipopping involved totally removing the bottom 1/3 of the plant growth.

It also involves trimming growth points off that protrude greater than 1" from the stem of the plant.

The concept is usually used in a SOG style operation to form single, solid buds with no lower popcorn bugs. What Dill is doing is pruning, IMO, although I have myself referred to this process and lollipopping.

To truely lollipop, you will end up with one solid head nug that forms along the stalk almost exclusively.

Pruning to increase airflow is HIGHLY suggested. Also, since Dill is growing 15 plants and space will be limited....it is important to remove some of the lower branches that will get no light and not form any dense buds, which will allow the plant to redirect that energy to the massive, pop can sized colas that Dill is famous for


----------



## DillWeed (Jul 29, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Also, since Dill is growing 15 plants and space will be limited....


Actually, all twenty are still in there! 

All 12 of the White Widow plants turned out to be female so I let them live. Should be a sweet harvest.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 29, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Actually, all twenty are still in there!
> 
> All 12 of the White Widow plants turned out to be female so I let them live. Should be a sweet harvest.


I stand corrected! 

Congratulations! You're the proud parent of some dank ass little ladies!


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 1, 2009)

I found a fucking hermie in my tent today. It was a "feminized" Great White Shark too. I want to punch Arjan in the nuts right now. Fuck.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 1, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> I found a fucking hermie in my tent today. It was a "feminized" Great White Shark too. I want to punch Arjan in the nuts right now. Fuck.


Son of a bitch!

Had the pollen sacs opened up at all? Pics?

You pulled it I assume?

Sorry man. Its just a bump in the road to 2 lbs tho brother!


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 1, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Had the pollen sacs opened up at all?


No, luckily I caught it in time. Still sucks though.

I am thinking about putting the plant in another room and just monitoring it every day and pulling off the "balls" as they develop. Do you think that would be fine? How could the plant possibly get pollinated if no pollen ever opens up? Does this make sense or is it just wishful thinking on my part?


----------



## SPODE (Aug 1, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> No, luckily I caught it in time. Still sucks though.
> 
> I am thinking about putting the plant in another room and just monitoring it every day and pulling off the "balls" as they develop. Do you think that would be fine? How could the plant possibly get pollinated if no pollen ever opens up? Does this make sense or is it just wishful thinking on my part?



Why take the risk of saving one plant that has the ability to pollinate the other 19?

Cut your losses, it's only a 5% and that's not material. Focus on the large pictures.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 1, 2009)

My thinking is nature will prevail 

You could TRY, I supppose.


----------



## wordtothewise (Aug 1, 2009)

I agree, I wouldnt even bother trying to save it. At least you got more room for bigger buds to form on the side branches.


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 1, 2009)

I understand what you guys are saying, but I have a different room on a different floor of the house and a 400 watt HPS just sitting in my closet. Why not give it a shot and see what happens?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 1, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> I understand what you guys are saying, but I have a different room on a different floor of the house and a 400 watt HPS just sitting in my closet. Why not give it a shot and see what happens?


Well pollen can travel like you wouldn't believe...

Would the yield from one plant under 400 watts of HPS be worth the $$ of running it?

I would just pull it man, but you got my support no matter what you do!


----------



## wordtothewise (Aug 1, 2009)

pull it. hemies can also sneak up on you at any time and it happen to me where i had quite more than a few seeds in my plants. It was the worst smoke.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 1, 2009)

just joinin in here lookin good i read up on ur last grow journal too im doin WW outdoors now and doin an indoor setup with OG kush at my buddys pad so tryin to get sum tips from ur grow since u yielded very well. sorry to hear about the hermaphodite issue hopefully u can resolve it. its tough growin from seed not really sure wt can always happen but i wish u best of luck! were also using FFOF but doin organic nutes so i def am gonna read up on ur thread about using the FF nutes and see how it works out -scribed


----------



## 420caregiver (Aug 2, 2009)

I think you can get Hermy plants from (fem seeds) because while its in the 12off 12on schedule you might have let light in while they were off and now the one that got the light now has seeds? NO? maybe


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Aug 3, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> I understand what you guys are saying, but I have a different room on a different floor of the house and a 400 watt HPS just sitting in my closet. Why not give it a shot and see what happens?


 
Seperate it and keep it going dude for sure.. Grab some of the pollin from the mature balls and store it in the freezer for later if you decide to make your own strains


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 3, 2009)

Update and pics coming up tonight!


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 3, 2009)

*Day 63:*
August 3, 2009

_(Day 21 of 12/12)

_We are now exactly three weeks into 12/12 and the bud sites are really starting to burst and grow each day. Lots of resin production is starting to form as well, especially near the very tops of the main colas that are beginning to form.

I added some white paper plates to cover the pots so the soil doesn't dry up quite as fast and that some of the light will reflect up into the bottom leaves. This is especially helpful since my oscillating fan is now running faster right over the tops of the pots.

Pics 1-4 are of the room itself and the plants inside of them as usual. A few of them may look a little droopy, but that is just because I took the pics right before they were watered.

Pic 5 is a shot I took of my favorite White Widow plant so far. It came out much clearer because I obviously took it out of the room for this shot. Imagine how good these things are going to look in 6-7 more weeks!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 3, 2009)

lookin good! interesting idea about the plates in theory makes sense hope it works let me know!


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 3, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> lookin good! interesting idea about the plates in theory makes sense hope it works let me know!


I sure hope so. I forgot to add they they are actually the thick, synthetic plastic type plates and not just your regular thin, cheap paper plates. These things shine like crazy with the HPS lights directly on them so there is no doubt that they reflect at least _some _light.


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 3, 2009)

http://www.upload.mn/view/fuva819zfqqk7zzwnols.jpg

That is the link to the high resolution version of that last picture. Click on the link and then click on the picture to enlarge it. It is truly gorgeous!


----------



## wordtothewise (Aug 4, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful and great crystal production. Thanks for the high res bud porn.


----------



## wtffgr33n (Aug 4, 2009)

ohh and one way to get better pics is when u save the pics save them as .png better quality


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 4, 2009)

wordtothewise said:


> Is that the lemon skunk? Absolutely beautiful and great crystal production. Thanks for the high res bud porn.


That's actually one of the White Widow plants that I bred myself. 

Imagine what that is going to look like in 6-7 more weeks!


----------



## poundpusher2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah I cant imagine what it will look like but I will say I cant wait to see it. So are you working with 19 female plants in total then now dill? Great looking plants


----------



## wordtothewise (Aug 5, 2009)

dude, i got hermies as well...i pulled 6 plants today


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 6, 2009)

wordtothewise said:


> dude, i got hermies as well...i pulled 6 plants today


Fuck! Another grower friend of mine from my area got one today too. I wonder what the hell is going on lately.


----------



## wordtothewise (Aug 6, 2009)

Im tossed about greenhouse. Their seeds just arent genetically stable and its a darn shame.


----------



## chee (Aug 6, 2009)

hey man your buds look real nice, i've had the pleasure of enjoying all the strains you are bringing to fruition so you should be in for a good treat.. I was wondering if the place where you got your seeds ships throughout the country.. I'm tryin to raise a few of these strains myself


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 7, 2009)

chee said:


> hey man your buds look real nice, i've had the pleasure of enjoying all the strains you are bringing to fruition so you should be in for a good treat.. I was wondering if the place where you got your seeds ships throughout the country.. I'm tryin to raise a few of these strains myself


Thanks! I ordered my seeds through The Attitude seedbank:

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

These guys are great. I got fast, stealth service to the USA with no problems at all. They have a huge selection as well. Highly recommended.


----------



## phatlip (Aug 7, 2009)

reading through your posts i saw that one of your feminized seeds went herm. The fact of the matter is to make feminized seeds they stress out a female or use silver nitrate to cause it to grow male flowers... then they either let it self pollinate or more frequently take the pollen and add it to a mother that hasnt been abused. you have a 99% female rate... however you have a fairly high chance of herms... i personally am not a fan of the feminized seed craze... however it helps spread clone only strains across the globe... great grow however!! i just started some white widow and the purps... im pretty stoked!!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice grow Dill!


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 10, 2009)

New update and new pics coming up today, folks!


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 10, 2009)

*Day 70:*
August 10, 2009

_(Day 28 of 12/12)

_As you can see, the colas on all the plants are really starting to come into their own. Now that the plants have been back on bloom nutes for a week they have exploded with growth. There are more pistils and tighter formations at this stage than there were in my last grow. It is crazy to look at them and realize that there are still 5-6 weeks to go!

Pics 1-8: various shots of the plants in the grow tent as usual.

Pics 9-12: several shots of my favorite White Widow plant. This is seriously the PERFECT example of this strain. I wish I would have cloned her!


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 10, 2009)

Click the link below for a high resolution version of pic number 9 from my last post. This is truly the single best picture of a plant that I have ever taken. Click on the picture again for the full hi-res view:


http://www.upload.mn/view/2719svfk3nwtaoira1ek.jpg


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 10, 2009)

lookin great! i just got bak in town and nice to see everythings still goin well with ur grow bro


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome stuff Dill.

Somehow I unsubscibed myself from here or something. I have no idea really.

Had to come track ya down 

EDIT: Is there any chance for a special request? I am tryin to construct a badass tent. 

Is there any chance for a half a dozen or so detailed pics of yours?

I am most interested in the enterance, the frame, and whatever light proof exhaust/intake/electrical cord...you get my drift? What kind of wood do you have?

Any help Dill would be badass.


----------



## Bob Marley Chiefs (Aug 10, 2009)

everything is looking great dill...Can't wait to see that ww fully matured!


----------



## drifter1978 (Aug 11, 2009)

This is seriously the PERFECT example of this strain. I wish I would have cloned her!



you still could take a look around the bottom you might see something to clone.

also good work dillweed nice looking buds


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 11, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Awesome stuff Dill.
> 
> Somehow I unsubscibed myself from here or something. I have no idea really.
> 
> ...


I was wondering what happened to you, bro!

Anyway, my tent is fairly simple. It is black nylon on the outside and white PVC on the inside. It is actually constructed by a series of steel poles, kind of like tent poles. There is no wood. The intake and exhaust holes were pre-cut and came with steel cups to make them airtight. There are also a couple of velcro flaps on the top and a couple on the sides so your wires and things can feed into the tent almost seamlessly.

This is my exact grow tent:

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=53480

For only 230 bucks this thing is worth the purchase. Even if you are handy with tools and with building stuff (which I most certainly am not) the quality you get out of the preconstructed tents for the price is amazing.

I'm not trying to pimp out htg supply or anything, but I must say that I am 110% satisfied with this product.

If you still want me to take a few more pics for you I will, but this nylon and PVC (which are one solid piece) are extremely heavy duty and I really wouldn't recommend using anything else. Just let me know and I'll snap a few pics for you.

EDIT- the images and description on the website are pretty good themselves too.


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 11, 2009)

StickyMango said:


> Jesus dill, that high red picture is amazing, these ladies are looking amazing!
> 
> Keep it up man, I may use that pic as my wallapaper if you dont mind, it would look awesome on my 42' plasma
> 
> ...


Thanks, friend! Go ahead and use it for anything you'd like. I almost thought about changing my avatar picture to it... but I just can't give up on my classic Pepsi can cola just yet.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 11, 2009)

No way bro all this info is great!

Oh yeah, what about the enterance?

Man, I am so impressed with the overall appearance and structure of your plants.

I really feel like the pruning was a smart idea!


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 11, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Oh yeah, what about the enterance?


The entrance to both the front and back are zippers. There is one going down the middle from top to bottom and four others that zip outward. Kind of like a sideways H.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 11, 2009)

I see. Well thanks again Dill!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Dill....

I was wondering if you can give me a rundown of your current ventilation system...

Appreciate it...


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey Dill....
> 
> I was wondering if you can give me a rundown of your current ventilation system...
> 
> Appreciate it...


https://www.rollitup.org/2689862-post135.html

That is a complete, detailed rundown of my exhaust system.

For my intake, I have the same 424 cfm 6" inline fan connected to some ducting that feeds into an 8,000 BTU window air conditioner.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

it seems to me that you have some pretty specific and unique ventilation requirements...

And it also seems you got everything under control...

Your plants look real nice...


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> it seems to me that you have some pretty specific and unique ventilation requirements...
> 
> And it also seems you got everything under control...
> 
> Your plants look real nice...


Thanks for checking it out, bro! +Rep coming right up.


----------



## weestinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Great set up! How did you find the quality of the genetics from Greenhouse Seed Co?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 13, 2009)

:Update, Update, Update,Update, Update, Update,Update!!:

I can't hold 'em back Dill...

Better give the people what they want...


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 13, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> :Update, Update, Update,Update, Update, Update,Update!!:
> 
> I can't hold 'em back Dill...
> 
> Better give the people what they want...


Well, they looked DISGUSTINGLY good today, but since the lights are off already I cannot take any pics. Perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 13, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Perhaps tomorrow.


THAT'S what she said...


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 14, 2009)

Update coming up later today by request.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 14, 2009)

Whoo whoooo! 

Me dose!


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 14, 2009)

*Day 74:*
August 14, 2009

_(Day 32 of 12/12)_

We are now four and a half weeks into 12/12 and all of the colas are starting to show their real forms and the calyx are starting to swell a bit. The first seven shots are of the inside of the tent and as a bonus I took another beautiful shot of my favorite plant, the same White Widow I showcased on the last two updates. I will continue to show her off, as she is the true "belle of the ball" this time around. Pics attached below as always!


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 14, 2009)

*Bonus post!*

Here is the high resolution version of the last picture in the update I just made. Don't forget to lick on the image once you load the page. It is truly a sight to see:

http://www.upload.mn/view/39ypbsyb618eoeim0ew5.jpg


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 14, 2009)

looks awesome Dillweed! im diggin this clean tent setup easy but efficent. love seeing the colas start forming and gettin dense


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, this grow has been pretty fun and relatively easy compared to my last one. I am so glad that I didn't document my last one from the beginning because I got so frustrated at times. That only happened once during this grow (with the hermie) but I solved the problem and was over it the next day.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 15, 2009)

Dill I am so impressed!

Excellent form, structure, and development,especially for the time in!

Kudos!


----------



## UNHALLOWED (Aug 15, 2009)

Subscribed goddamnit.



VERY nice. Thats my idea of a sea of green.
Not a lil puddle of green. but a sea. of. green.


----------



## QueenKush DaBoss (Aug 15, 2009)

Those were some massive ass kolas on your last run man. Congrats Im sure you will smash shit this run too. Good Luck.


----------



## Boneman (Aug 15, 2009)

That bonus pic looks SICC  That shite is gonna be gooey and stanky .... ooooh yeah!! 

What strain is that again?


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 15, 2009)

Boneman said:


> That bonus pic looks SICC  That shite is gonna be gooey and stanky .... ooooh yeah!!
> 
> What strain is that again?


Thanks for checking out the journal, friend! The high resolution photos are all of my favorite White Widow plant.


----------



## marni3d (Aug 16, 2009)

good job dill loving all ur plants, looking very dank n pukca! can smell it from here, cant wait to see whot they look like in 4weekz


----------



## cowboylogic (Aug 16, 2009)

I may be late but I am here! lol VERY nice Dilly. With the variety you have going you will be able to open your own coffee shop!!!! +rep. Killer grow.


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 16, 2009)

man nice steup..... all those plants are in a tent....???
that must be a big ass tent.... man i wish i had a tent ....
makes life so much easier....
illl have my own soon enuff....
those girls look extremely healthy.... you will be rewarde nicely...


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 16, 2009)

marni3d said:


> good job dill loving all ur plants, looking very dank n pukca! can smell it from here, cant wait to see whot they look like in 4weekz


Thanks, bro! Me neither. I cannot wait to taste TrainWreck for the very first time. +Rep for you, my friend, and thanks for checking out the journal.


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 16, 2009)

cowboylogic said:


> I may be late but I am here! lol VERY nice Dilly. With the variety you have going you will be able to open your own coffee shop!!!! +rep. Killer grow.


Variety is always a good thing, especially with weed and women! +Rep for stopping in and for your killer grow as well.


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 16, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> man nice steup..... all those plants are in a tent....???
> that must be a big ass tent.... man i wish i had a tent ....
> makes life so much easier....
> illl have my own soon enuff....
> those girls look extremely healthy.... you will be rewarde nicely...


Yep, all 20 of those plants are all in the same tent. It is 77"x"77x"77 which seems to be the perfect size. Thanks for stopping in and we all hope to see you around as well. +Rep for you too while I'm on a roll!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 16, 2009)

Just poped in after following your link from another post, WOW thats a nice SOG, very well done, fat ass colas. +reps


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 16, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Yep, all 20 of those plants are all in the same tent. It is 77"x"77x"77 which seems to be the perfect size. Thanks for stopping in and we all hope to see you around as well. +Rep for you too while I'm on a roll!


speakin of tents i just pitched one looking at your plants...lol...jk
Just 3 rep points..... i yurn for more.....


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 17, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Just poped in after following your link from another post, WOW thats a nice SOG, very well done, fat ass colas. +reps


Thanks for stopping in, bro! +Rep right back at you, my friend. Hope you stick around for the harvest.


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 17, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> speakin of tents i just pitched one looking at your plants...lol...jk
> Just 3 rep points..... i yurn for more.....


LOL! Don't worry... there will be plenty of time for rep later on. I'm in it for the long haul... in fact I am already planning my fall/winter grow right now as we speak!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 17, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Thanks for stopping in, bro! +Rep right back at you, my friend. Hope you stick around for the harvest.


 I will bring my own scissors.


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 17, 2009)

Update and new pics coming TODAY!

And I started a new thread in the General section just ranting about something that really annoys me. Check it out if you get the chance:

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/228718-hydro-not-strain.html


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 17, 2009)

*Day 77:*
August 17, 2009

_(Day 35 of 12/12)

_It is hard to believe that 11 weeks ago today these plants were merely just seeds sitting in my dresser drawer waiting to be germinated. You've got to love growing! I feel like a father and today I am a very PROUD father. Today is the biggest update yet, so here is a rundown of the pics:

Pics 1-7: shots of the inside of the tent as usual.

Pic 8: shot of the Great White Shark.

Pic 9: shot of the Cheese.

Pic 10: shot of the Lemon Skunk.

Pic 11: shot of the TrainWreck.

Pic 12: shot of the same White Widow I have been highlighting for the past few updates.

Pics 13-16: shots of other White Widow colas.

Pic 17: close up shot of one of the White Widow cola tops.

Pic 18: shot of a random section of lower branches on a White Widow.

Pics 19-20: a couple more shots of the inside of the tent after I raised the lights to maximum height.


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 17, 2009)

*Bonus post!*

As usual, a high resolution shot for your viewing pleasure:

http://www.upload.mn/view/52wmdk13mqigmb6qavmg.jpg

This plant just keeps getting more gorgeous by the day.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 17, 2009)

Dill, they look amazing! 

At this point, I have to ask: why don't you set up another tent with one of your 400 watt MH's, house some moms and some clones and turn this into a perpetual op??

You have got skills my friend and, well, I just wanted to bring it up. I am sure you have to have thought about it?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 17, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> *Day 77:*
> August 17, 2009
> 
> _(Day 35 of 12/12)_
> ...


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 17, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Dill, they look amazing!
> 
> At this point, I have to ask: why don't you set up another tent with one of your 400 watt MH's, house some moms and some clones and turn this into a perpetual op??
> 
> You have got skills my friend and, well, I just wanted to bring it up. I am sure you have to have thought about it?


Remember those clones I cut about 5-6 weeks ago? I still have them under some floros in another room at 24/0 so they don't grow in height. I just haven't mentioned them because I haven't decided what I want to do with them yet. They all rooted just fine and are alive and about 4-5 inches tall each. Hell, I'm surprised nobody has asked about them since I posted the pics of them. Everyone is just drunk on staring at colas I guess!

I have four cuttings of each strain besides the White Widow (didn't bother taking any cuttings because of all the seed stock I have of that strain) but not sure I want to grow all of these strains anymore. The Great White Shark is the only one that looks and feels like a major yielder but I'm still not sure how I like the smoke of any of them because I haven't tried them yet.

I do have a plan already in place for my fall/winter grow though and those clones are not involved as of now. I'm going to keep it a surprise for now though and just focus on the task at hand. For as good as the plants are looking right now I have to remember that there are 35 more days to go until September 21st which is my target harvest date.


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 17, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Tryed to rep you again , WOW . But I could not hee hee, gotta spread it around.


Thanks! I know how frustrating the reputation system can be around here... just ask Jesse!


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 17, 2009)

This is post number 420 for me on RIU. Enjoy:

[youtube]ydv6j9CrPGo[/youtube]


----------



## KeenGuy (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, I've enjoyed reading about your grow Dillweed. Amazing to read/hear/see what can be done in a tent! Everything you've done seems rather clinical, but also controlled and relaxed (odd!). Anyhow, subscribed, +rep. Will be watching this through to the end!


----------



## dbodabomb (Aug 18, 2009)

holy crap i almost shit myself when i saw you grow... i mean DAMN!!!!!! let me be your apprentice and teach me your ways. j/k but seriously... lol... but man all that shit looks so damn dank like some great odie dodie otie


----------



## wordtothewise (Aug 18, 2009)

haha, thats one of my favorite sanford and son episodes. happy 420! Your plants are looking better than ever. Are you going to put some bamboo posts in there or are you gonna just push the plants together for support? They look like they're gaining a lot of weight.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 18, 2009)

still lookin good  keep up the shit


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! These girls look better and better by the day. The resin production is just out of hand on some of these White Widows. I will do my best to take more high resolution pictures on the next update.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 18, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Thanks! I know how frustrating the reputation system can be around here... just ask Jesse!


That's right!

They never let me rep people!

I have v bulletin messages in my nightmares...

 

They look great Dill can't say it enough! Don't judge your phenos yet! Have you switched to Beastie yet or are you still using Open Sesame, or did you get either or any?


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 18, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Have you switched to Beastie yet or are you still using Open Sesame, or did you get either or any?


I actually don't have either one. I didn't use either on my last grow either. Do they make that much of a difference?


----------



## dbodabomb (Aug 18, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> That's right!
> 
> They never let me rep people!
> 
> ...


 
and what are tho's???


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 19, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> I actually don't have either one. I didn't use either on my last grow either. Do they make that much of a difference?


I would use them.

Try it your next grow. Spend $80 and get Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz, and Cha Ching. They are 2 lb containers for like $24 each or something, last forever.

You be the judge. I LIKE them


----------



## dbodabomb (Aug 19, 2009)

oh damn jesse nvm now i know what it is. i don't like to use un natural things on my plant. i use "Black strap" molasses. it even tells you the nutes in it. and makes great SWEET DENSE BUDS.


----------



## newbganjafarma (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey dillweed i was looking at ur past grow journal also it came out to be very nice! i love the amount of budd u ended up getting out of it. u seem to be good at this .. this is my first time growing and im doing 5 plants of god's haze dont no much info on the strains but i really wouldnt mind a tip or two or some helpful suggestions you think would help me get alot of yeild of budd like that!! wow! i was impressed to see those pictures of yours and i really want to raise my babies the best way.. so if u you got n e word of advice or n e thing from ur past experiences please do drop by and critisise or comment or ne thing u'd like
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/228952-first-grow-gods-haze-pics.html
thanks


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 19, 2009)

Great plants, great journal, really good read. Thanks for sharing. I loved your dustbin idea with the carbon filter and extra exhuast. Top stuff.

Can't wait to see the plants finish.


----------



## dbodabomb (Aug 19, 2009)

hell i can't wait till you share with me... lol i meet you half way. lol


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 19, 2009)

Haha, you guys are all great. I'll look into those other nutes, Jesse.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 19, 2009)

DillWeed mad mad grow mate. Found this thread by mistake tonite and am well impressed mate.. Can't wait to see the finished product + rep big time.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Aug 19, 2009)

Just found this grow and had a flick through at some pics, my goddness that is impressive. Will put some time to one side tomorrow night and have a full read through. Love the work.


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, guys! It's always great to have new friends stop in and say "high!"


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 19, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I would use them.
> 
> Try it your next grow. Spend $80 and get Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz, and Cha Ching. They are 2 lb containers for like $24 each or something, last forever.
> 
> You be the judge. I LIKE them


I use the FF Trio, Great stuff. Really made a huge difference in my garden! And the black strap molases. 

$35 a bottle


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 20, 2009)

35 dollas for molasses.....
i got mine for 3dollars at the grocery store....
should i have bought the 35 dollar one?????
am i not golden?


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 20, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> 35 dollas for molasses.....
> i got mine for 3dollars at the grocery store....
> should i have bought the 35 dollar one?????
> am i not golden?


Yeah, molasses is cheap. I think he meant $35 a bottle for the nutes. I actually plan to use agave nectar instead of molasses to flush on this grow. What do you guys think?


----------



## wonderblunder (Aug 20, 2009)

Why no reflectors?


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 20, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Why no reflectors?


What does that even mean?

Sure looks to me like I have reflectors up there:


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 20, 2009)

lol naw thats not a reflector thats just sum metal and a case around the bulb to protect it from rain


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 20, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Yeah, molasses is cheap. I think he meant $35 a bottle for the nutes. I actually plan to use agave nectar instead of molasses to flush on this grow. What do you guys think?


I say neither.

Both are like big road signs for insects that say "Hey, come on over!"


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 20, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Yeah, molasses is cheap. I think he meant $35 a bottle for the nutes. I actually plan to use agave nectar instead of molasses to flush on this grow. What do you guys think?


 Yeah I mean FF trio (open Sesame, Beasti,cha) is $35 and the 3 Liquids are like $20 a bottle. As for the Molases, black strap cost me $8 and Brer rabbit is half that.
 What I do is put 2 tbl in a gallon of water and leave it for 24hrs. It dissolves Molases.
 Once I started using molases I never went back.


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 20, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I say neither.
> 
> Both are like big road signs for insects that say "Hey, come on over!"


My grow op is essentially bug proof. I used molasses on my first two grows and had zero problems with bugs. Insects play no factor to me whatsoever.


----------



## The Wookie (Aug 21, 2009)

damn those look mighty tasty! how do u like the greenhouse genetics? ive heard very mixed things about greenhouse...


----------



## RedEyeJedi UK (Aug 21, 2009)

The Wookie said:


> damn those look mighty tasty! how do u like the greenhouse genetics? ive heard very mixed things about greenhouse...


There's a Wookie in da house!! lol,
There is good and bad in all seed breeders - You will read mixed reviews about them all..

Dillweed man, 

There is only one word that comes to mind when looking at your plants and set up -AWSOME dude!! How long till you harvest them babies?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well if you are that confident and in the mood to experiment then try and guava nectar.

My question would be why?

Backtrap molasses is chalk full of nutrients and minerals because of the process by which it is made (cooked).

I would wonder what essential properties guava had to compare with molasses. I would also wonder if the chemical composition of the carbohyrates (sugars) in the guava would be beneficial or easily available to cannabis plants.

I guess I would wonder why guava nectar wasn't the rave already on these forums if it worked especially well, but hey, who knows?

I say do a little research and see what your conclusions are from there.


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 21, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Yeah I mean FF trio (open Sesame, Beasti,cha) is $35 and the 3 Liquids are like $20 a bottle. As for the Molases, black strap cost me $8 and Brer rabbit is half that.
> What I do is put 2 tbl in a gallon of water and leave it for 24hrs. It dissolves Molases.
> Once I started using molases I never went back.


i put one tablespoon per gall.....
to dissolve i mix the tbl. with i cup of hot water... then mix it up with the gallon .... room temp water...dissolves instantly.....


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 21, 2009)

RedEyeJedi UK said:


> There's a Wookie in da house!! lol,
> There is good and bad in all seed breeders - You will read mixed reviews about them all..
> 
> Dillweed man,
> ...


Thanks for stopping in! My projected harvest date is September 21st, which would be 70 days under 12/12.


----------



## The Wookie (Aug 24, 2009)

lets see some more pics of those foxy ladys of yours


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 24, 2009)

The Wookie said:


> lets see some more pics of those foxy ladys of yours


Update coming tonight for sure!


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 24, 2009)

*Day 84:*
August 24, 2009

_(Day 42 of 12/12)

_We are now six weeks into the 12/12 cycle which means there are roughly four more weeks of flowering to go. The colas are now all really fattening up and the different strains are starting to smell differently. The Lemon Skunk smells like a cross between lemon dish soap and a dead skunk, while the White Widow has that classic spicy but sweet fragrance to it.

Pics 1-6: normal shots of inside the tent.

Pics 7-8: a shot of the biggest cola so far and a size comparison to a 12 ounce can of beer. Keep in mind there are still four more weeks to go!

Pics 9-10: shots of the same White Widow I have been showcasing since the start of flowering. She is the prettiest plant I have ever seen in person.


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 24, 2009)

I couldn't get the site where I upload my high resolution images to work so there will be a delay until I figure it out. Sorry, friends!

If anyone knows of a good, safe site to upload them please let me know.


----------



## dbodabomb (Aug 24, 2009)

did i ever tell you dillweed that your my HERO... and if you want i will sell my right nutt for one of your plants


----------



## SPODE (Aug 24, 2009)

dbodabomb said:


> did i ever tell you dillweed that your my HERO... and if you want i will sell my right nutt for one of your plants


Dill, great work. What were the heights of your plants when you switched them to flowering and what are their current heights? Also, are they still growing vertically and if not at what point in the flowering stage did they stop growing vertically?

I 'm getting ready to flower a few WW plants and want to get a general idea of what to expect so I can plan ahead.

Thank you.


----------



## mrnb10 (Aug 25, 2009)

love ur grow bro


----------



## MattsTHC (Aug 25, 2009)

this is a great grow. the buds look fantastic. have fun smoking those headies man. +rep


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words, especially from those of you who are new to the thread!

500th post!


----------



## willis83 (Aug 25, 2009)

Looking real good buddy!! Cant wait to see how the ladies look when you're ready to harvest.


----------



## Grownganic (Aug 25, 2009)

Want kind and size of tent do you have there?


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 26, 2009)

Grownganic said:


> Want kind and size of tent do you have there?


77" x 77" x 77"

From HTG Supply.


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 26, 2009)

MattsTHC said:


> this is a great grow. the buds look fantastic. have fun smoking those headies man. +rep


Thanks! +Rep right back to you, my friend.


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 26, 2009)

SPODE said:


> Dill, great work. What were the heights of your plants when you switched them to flowering and what are their current heights? Also, are they still growing vertically and if not at what point in the flowering stage did they stop growing vertically?
> 
> I 'm getting ready to flower a few WW plants and want to get a general idea of what to expect so I can plan ahead.
> 
> Thank you.


They were all between 18-24 inches when I began flowering and they are now all between 28-40 inches. They stopped vertical growth about two weeks after the switch to 12/12.


----------



## newbganjafarma (Aug 26, 2009)

wow bro! ur real good at this huh lol i can see that! ... ur budd looks amazing i went thru both of ur grows and im really impressed.. do u have n e suggestions or advice on how to get the most budd outta ur plants.. im growing for the first time i got about 5 babies on there way and im about 2 days away from hitting 3 weeks now if u got n e word of advice i would love to take n e advice or suggestion from u man... ur 2 grows are like the best iv seen so far as im concerned i think ur my new role model man LOL heres my link tho .. if u do feel like cheaking it out or maybe dropping a line or 2 would apreciate it thnx https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/228952-first-grow-gods-haze-pics.html


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 26, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> do u have n e suggestions or advice on how to get the most budd outta ur plants..


Give them as much HPS lighting as possible while still maintaining comfortable temperatures. That is the main thing. Some people think I'm crazy for having two 1000 watt HPS lights in my tent, but I have a great exhaust system that keeps my temperatures around 78 degrees. This is a MUST if you want to have a big yield.


----------



## newbganjafarma (Aug 26, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Give them as much HPS lighting as possible while still maintaining comfortable temperatures. That is the main thing. Some people think I'm crazy for having two 1000 watt HPS lights in my tent, but I have a great exhaust system that keeps my temperatures around 78 degrees. This is a MUST if you want to have a big yield.



NOTE WELL TAKEN!!  thnx alot bro rite now i have them under 80 watts of florescents i do have two 250 watt HPS lights but they are not up yet i am going to put them up this saturday! i cant wait to see what happens to them then. is there n e new project ur working on now? i love reading ur journals man and looking up to them


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 26, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> is there n e new project ur working on now? i love reading ur journals man and looking up to them


I have my next project all planned out, but will not be unveiling it until the current one is finished. Stay tuned!


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 26, 2009)

Hell yeah man, I would love to see that! I have a very good friend that lives in Las Vegas but he is too paranoid to grow because Nevada is a zero tolerance state which sucks.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 26, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Hell yeah man, I would love to see that! I have a very good friend that lives in Las Vegas but he is too paranoid to grow because Nevada is a zero tolerance state which sucks.


Actually Nevada is a state that provides for medical marijuana...

One of the few...


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 26, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Actually Nevada is a state that provides for medical marijuana...
> 
> One of the few...


You're right, but I meant that if you weren't medical than the penalties are very harsh in Nevada. I know it is easy as pie to get a medical card in Cali, but I have no clue about anywhere else.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ahh I see what you mean.


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 26, 2009)

StickyMango said:


> The setup was a tube inside of a tube, the inner tube held the 100x horilux (or whatever it was) and inbetween the two tubes was a 1 inch gap or so......with cold ewater constantly flowing trough it.....now he said it does dampen the light slightly, but in relativity, hes got 2 x 1000w so hes got plenty of light, and no heat
> 
> He also said he helped his buddy who was a maintenance person for an apartment complex set up his grow room, and he had a water cooled one as well, but the reservoir was he community pool. I laughed when he told me the pool was around 90 degrees in the winter.....hahahaha


That is hilarious, yet brilliant at the same time. That would be awesome to have a set up like that. In actuality you would lower your costs in electricity since you wouldn't have to run intake and/or exhaust fans. Seems rather interesting and I would love to see pics of a setup like this.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 26, 2009)

Impressed! Mind if i come to you for some Q&A if i have any? + rep bro. Great fucking job.


----------



## The Wookie (Aug 26, 2009)

mmm... those buds look danky. i cant wait to see them in the next pics


----------



## smith bagley (Aug 27, 2009)

diggin it thanks for the great read so far, just got done with your last grow and moved right to this one ... very nice man I cant wait to see results!


----------



## DUDE! (Aug 27, 2009)

dillweed the girls look budtastic!!!!! smokependous!!!!! and all around yummy!! great job!!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 28, 2009)

Impressive dude! Oh I can't wait to start a 2000W grow and produce some killer looking buds like yours..
+rep!
5 stars!
What else....?
Subscribed to see the end results!! 
Smoke on!


----------



## wordtothewise (Aug 29, 2009)

So when you going to unveil your next project? Im going to be switching back to the dark side and will be using a 12 site dwc system I build last year. However Im still deciding on the next strains


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 29, 2009)

wordtothewise said:


> So when you going to unveil your next project?


Patience, my friend!


----------



## newbganjafarma (Aug 29, 2009)

cant waaaait


----------



## skunkman98536 (Aug 29, 2009)

damn those colas are big and nice man!!!


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 31, 2009)

HUGE update coming tonight. Biggest one yet. If anyone has any requests for certain types of pics or info they want to see, now is the time to ask.

Also, if anyone knows of a good site where I can upload high resolution images please let me know!


----------



## Bob Marley Chiefs (Aug 31, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> HUGE update coming tonight. Biggest one yet. If anyone has any requests for certain types of pics or info they want to see, now is the time to ask.
> 
> Also, if anyone knows of a good site where I can upload high resolution images please let me know!


cant wait, always a good day on riu when u update...


----------



## sevensixduece (Aug 31, 2009)

photobucket


----------



## The Wookie (Aug 31, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> HUGE update coming tonight. Biggest one yet. If anyone has any requests for certain types of pics or info they want to see, now is the time to ask.
> 
> Also, if anyone knows of a good site where I can upload high resolution images please let me know!


Im stoked to see the pics later. What plant is giving of the most pungent smell at this point?


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 31, 2009)

Alrighty.. can't wait to see how much that White Widow has fattened up last week..
Also I always use http://tinypic.com/ to upload my images.. and I think you can upload high res. images up to 10mb.
So good luck and I'll be checking your journal this evening for updates


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 31, 2009)

*Day 91:*
August 31, 2009

_(Day 49 of 12/12)_

We are now seven weeks into the 12/12 stage and the colas on a few of the plants have gotten so heavy that I have had to stake them down just so they don't fall over due to their weight. One of the TrainWreck plants actually did bend all the way down to the ground right before my eyes this afternoon. Luckily for me that stem was still strong enough that it didn't snap.

I also got a pleasant, yet unexpected surprise today. I've actually had a suspicion for a while but today I have confirmed without a doubt that one of my White Widow plants is actually a "White Bang" instead. What happened was that one of my White Widow plants got pollinated by one of my Big Bang plants on my last grow and a seed must have got mixed in by mistake. It is a truly unique plant. It has the body of a White Widow for the most part, but the density, abundance of leaves and the unmistakable fruity scent of the Big Bang! I can't wait to try this one after it cures.

Pics 1-8: business as usual, colas are really starting to swell!

Pics 9-10: the "White Bang" by itself and with a size comparison with a 12 ounce beer bottle.

Pic 11: Great White Shark.

Pic 12: Lemon Skunk.

Pics 13-14: the same White Widow plant I have been showcasing since the beginning.

Pics 15-16: another White Widow plant that has the longest cola I have ever seen (almost 20 inches long) with a size comparison with a 24 ounce can of Arizona tea. For those of you not familiar with Arizona tea cans, they are basically the same size as two regular 12 ounce soda cans stacked on top of each other. Pretty fucking big!


----------



## cmwsolar (Aug 31, 2009)

beautiful ladies! they look awesome bro great job. thanks for sharing


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 1, 2009)

Dill

These plants are looking straight out of control!!

How could you NOT hit your goal? What would you say is the average length per cola? Width?

Compared to last time? How do you think you are doin?

Well congrats man!

PS: What's up with all the browning on the Lemon Skunk?


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 1, 2009)

awesome dude! 

Thanks for the update


----------



## poundpusher2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow.... again nothing to say but wow.... I cant believe how big the colas are really great job.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful job man.. Now I have a benchmark to compare my future grows to.
Wish I could rep you up again, gotta pass some around first 

Cheers,


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks, gentlemen!

Jesse, I am definitely getting more confident about hitting my goal and then some every time I water them when I see how much bigger they have gotten. I'd say the average length per cola is around 14 inches or so and the width would be probably the same size or just a little bit bigger than a soda can. I want to take the longest and fattest cola and measure it versus a Pringles can when they are finished! I think this grow is going better than the last one for sure.

Oh, and what do you mean by browning? I might just be half asleep still, but I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 1, 2009)

wooooohhhooo!!!
good job my man .... im on day 45... with the bubba kush....
how much longer you going???
how much longer should i go??


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 1, 2009)

Well it looks like the leaves are dying off oddly in one spot...

Different than the rest of the plant.

My plants started to look like that in ONE area, I thought it was nothing, then I found mold there.

Just want to make sure nothings up for you!


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 1, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> wooooohhhooo!!!
> good job my man .... im on day 45... with the bubba kush....
> how much longer you going???
> how much longer should i go??


I'm going ten weeks (70 days) under 12/12 which is essentially about nine weeks of _actual_ flowering. I like my buds a little bit overripe though. It all depends on the type of high you enjoy, my friend. The longer you let it go, the "stonier" the high will be.

Jesse, good call. I'll make sure to pull some buds back and peek in there to check for mold. I have never had a problem with mold while growing before, only when they were drying. But it is always better to be safe than sorry for sure.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 1, 2009)

Ain't that the truth!!

What your rh% in the flower chamber?

I am on my way to pick up a used 65 pint dehumidifier for $125. I can't get my humidity to stay below 52-55% Too high for me! I got mold on colas about the size of that Arizona can...half or more of them were ruined!


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 1, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Ain't that the truth!!
> 
> What your rh% in the flower chamber?
> 
> I am on my way to pick up a used 65 pint dehumidifier for $125. I can't get my humidity to stay below 52-55% Too high for me! I got mold on colas about the size of that Arizona can...half or more of them were ruined!


I've got my humidity steady at around 45% or so. I have seen it as high as 57% but as low as 39% but I have five Damp-Rid containers on my grow room floor. Those things are great.


----------



## fehasleedz (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Dill I suscribed and your grow is amaazing. I am a noobie and I am wondering if you can post up your nute schedule? How often do you water since day one and all the way through flowering? and then when are you feeding?


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 1, 2009)

fehasleedz said:


> Hey Dill I suscribed and your grow is amaazing. I am a noobie and I am wondering if you can post up your nute schedule? How often do you water since day one and all the way through flowering? and then when are you feeding?


I water every other day and I give nutes every other watering and strictly follow the official Fox Farms feeding schedule:

http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf


----------



## sevensixduece (Sep 1, 2009)

how do u get so much growth in 2 gallon pots without becoming root bound?root inhibitor?superb growth my man.looks damn good!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 1, 2009)

just checkin in plants lookin great as usual!


----------



## Gymshoes (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice job, DillWeed...
What converted you to a grow-tent?
I plan on buying one this week.


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 2, 2009)

Gymshoes said:


> Nice job, DillWeed...
> What converted you to a grow-tent?
> I plan on buying one this week.


I wanted to get a grow tent because it makes everything a hell of a lot easier. It is easier to manipulate the environment as well as disguising the smell while using a tent.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 2, 2009)

I know I will be buying a Grow Tech tent sometime in the next 6 months.

I LOVE my homemade veg tent, but I want a bad ass one for flower!

Once you get one, where there wasn't one before....it all makes sense


----------



## fehasleedz (Sep 3, 2009)

Waht aer damp rid containers?


----------



## fehasleedz (Sep 3, 2009)

i LIKE HOW YOU RIGGED your ac unit....do you have it hooked up to turn on if the inside of the tent gets too hot automatically? or do you keep an eye on temp and let it run at its own and then turn it off manually? Whats the best most efficient way to regulate temp inside your grow room?


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 3, 2009)

fehasleedz said:


> Waht aer damp rid containers?









http://www.damprid.com/


----------



## murtymaker (Sep 3, 2009)

Way to go! It looks so nice in that chamber... perfect uniformed height and space... I want another 1000w!


----------



## sevensixduece (Sep 3, 2009)

looks like huge growth 4 two gallon pots.how do u keep ur plants from becoming rootbound in smaller containers?i have two grow tents both 4x4 with mylar interior,last summe all the grow tents with white interior were recalled in my area because something in the white interior was killing a few growers plants so beware to any thinking about grow tents still being manufactured with white interior


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 3, 2009)

sevensixduece said:


> looks like huge growth 4 two gallon pots.how do u keep ur plants from becoming rootbound in smaller containers?


There is no such thing as rootbound... just ask fdd2blk! 

https://www.rollitup.org/2328090-post9.html


----------



## sevensixduece (Sep 3, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> There is no such thing as rootbound... just ask fdd2blk!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/2328090-post9.html


damn those trees were huge!!i like ur grow method


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 3, 2009)

dill mind sharing how much you fed them from start to present? amount and which nutes in particular. like what and how much week one of veg, what and how much week 2 veg...and so on. i hope its not to much to ask or you can remember lol


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 3, 2009)

buckd316 said:


> dill mind sharing how much you fed them from start to present? amount and which nutes in particular. like what and how much week one of veg, what and how much week 2 veg...and so on. i hope its not to much to ask or you can remember lol


I followed the Fox Farms feeding schedule exactly the way it is and just used the three liquid nutes:

http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 3, 2009)

how much did you end up feeding each plant? gal each or less


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 3, 2009)

buckd316 said:


> how much did you end up feeding each plant? gal each or less


1/3 of a gallon of water per plant every other day. Two gallon pots.


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 3, 2009)

well my friend thank you and mad props.


----------



## don doobie (Sep 3, 2009)

i'm new here dill but i like ur style I'm sub'n and taknn notes


----------



## BigBangs (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello, +Rep to you my Green Thumb Grower.  

I asked you this same question on your first original post but I expect you frequent this post more often. So, where did you buy your Variety Seed Pack from Green House from. If i'm not mistaken GH does not ship to US. Please advise as I am looking for the same seeds that you possess now

Great set-up, great knowledge, Great Buds.

Please try to review my other post on your other page.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 4, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> There is no such thing as rootbound... just ask fdd2blk!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/2328090-post9.html


Whoa thanks for the link.. those plants were really something


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

subscribed .... lovely lovely looking weed. Excellent work man. Walking On!!~~~~~


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 4, 2009)

BigBangs said:


> Hello, +Rep to you my Green Thumb Grower.
> 
> I asked you this same question on your first original post but I expect you frequent this post more often. So, where did you buy your Variety Seed Pack from Green House from. If i'm not mistaken GH does not ship to US. Please advise as I am looking for the same seeds that you possess now
> 
> ...



Thanks for stopping in, my friend. +Rep right back at you. I got my Greenhouse seeds through The Attitude seedbank in the UK:

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> subscribed .... lovely lovely looking weed. Excellent work man. Walking On!!~~~~~


Thanks! +Rep for you from me.

That is a great plant. It has the longest cola out of any plant I have ever seen in person (over 20 inches long already) and smells beautiful:


----------



## murtymaker (Sep 4, 2009)

How tall are they now?


----------



## KeenGuy (Sep 4, 2009)

That cola is freaking huge DillWeed! Wish I could give you even more +rep for that. Bloody amazing grow again  I think you'll get your 2 pounds


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 4, 2009)

*Day 95:*
September 4, 2009

_(Day 53 of 12/12)_

Just a few bud pics to hold you guys (and gals) over until the weekly update on Monday. Today I fed them nutes for the last time. Pics 1-2 are of the same White Widow I have been showcasing from the beginning and pics 3-4 are shots of another Widow that looked really frosty while I was feeding her. Enjoy!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

like plush squeezable toys .... very special colas!! Walk on!!~~~


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> like plush squeezable toys .... very special colas!! Walk on!!~~~


Haha, right on! They are actually getting VERY dense now (some of the colas are as hard as a rock already) and I am checking them for mold every day just to be safe. So far everything is A-OK!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

thats great ... yea ... my bad .. I didn't mean to imply they were puffy and light. ujst squeezeable ... hahahaha! like big pin cushion. I know what you mean about the mold. I had a single VERY large cola that after fanned drying and piecing out a good portion of it, I thought I eolud try and retain at least the top piece whole. Bad idea, and I'm glad I was checking cuz I found it had started fairly deep in and I cut it all out and pieced apart the rest of the cola and it has been fine since. but that was a close save. Good luck with urs, they're special! Walking On!!~~~~


DillWeed said:


> Haha, right on! They are actually getting VERY dense now (some of the colas are as hard as a rock already) and I am checking them for mold every day just to be safe. So far everything is A-OK!


----------



## cph (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice setup!! Do you think you'll reach your 2 Lbs?

You mentioned mold, I had a problem with it as well. You seem pretty well ventilated. What is your RH?

Good luck!!


----------



## Gastanker (Sep 4, 2009)

Just catching the end but subscribed. About to set up a 4x8 with 2 x 1000w and a 4x4 with 1kw. Definately going to be taking a page from u. Props.


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 5, 2009)

cph said:


> Nice setup!! Do you think you'll reach your 2 Lbs?
> 
> You mentioned mold, I had a problem with it as well. You seem pretty well ventilated. What is your RH?
> 
> Good luck!!


I certainly hope I hit the two pound mark, I guess we'll know for sure in about three weeks. However, compared to my last grow (13 plants that netted me about 28 ounces) I think I have that yield destroyed. I think a more obtainable goal this time would be for a kilogram, or 2.2 pounds.

My RH was at exactly 50% all day today which is pretty good although I would like it closer to 40% just for piece of mind. There hasn't been a single sign of any mold at all thus far so I think I'm in the clear on that front.


----------



## marni3d (Sep 5, 2009)

Very Nice! them colas are fat ass colaz! u defo got more then 36oz  just send sum my way - haha keep up da good work!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 5, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> There hasn't been a single sign of any mold at all thus far so I think I'm in the clear on that front.


DO NOT make that mistake!

You are not in the clear...stay on guard! Check every cola everyday!

I am tellin you, it can hit quick and hard!

Watch for rapidly deteriorating fans leaves...anything that looks out of the ordinary!

I am NOT tryin to discourage you...I just would CRY if I saw one of those colas rot!


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh, believe me I check every day. I have never had mold on any plant I have ever grown while it was still alive. The only time I ever had it was during the hang drying process after the chop on a VERY fat cola. I am going to trim the colas down this time just to be safe but I will certainly take a few pictures of the monsters hanging upside down together beforehand just for all you guys.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 5, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Oh, believe me I check every day. I have never had mold on any plant I have ever grown while it was still alive.


Well good just don't start now.

It was right when I started to become more complacent and busy that my mold hit.

I have faith in you Dill! 

Just want to make sure you learn from MY mistake !


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

high comfort and never before is exactly the time to be most vigilant .... not saying ur not .... but as jesse, I would cry to see these colas go to anything other than a bowl, a torch and inhaled.!!


----------



## donie (Sep 5, 2009)

hello just though id say great grow and this time could you show us a picture of the harvast and are you going to make hash this time


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 5, 2009)

donie said:


> hello just though id say great grow and this time could you show us a picture of the harvast and are you going to make hash this time


Absolutely! I didn't own a good quality camera on my last grow but now I do so I will be taking pictures of every stage of the harvesting process including some bud shots after they have been cured for a week or two.

And you bet your ass I will be making some more hash. I love that stuff!


----------



## wordtothewise (Sep 5, 2009)

OOOOOO WWWEEEEE Nice man! I haven't been post too much lately, but I'm just getting around that corner myself. I hope you got your 2 pound mark.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 6, 2009)

That's one beautiful strain of WW you got there man,
Hope you cloned it..


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 7, 2009)

*Day 98:*
September 7, 2009

_(Day 56 of 12/12)_

We are now eight weeks into the 12/12 stage with roughly two more weeks to go. More than half of the plants now have at least one stake in their pot holding them up to support the heavy weight of the colas. A few were literally falling over. I love it!

I gave them their last batch of nutes (a double dose) on day 53 and gave them their last regular watering yesterday. Tomorrow I will start the flush. I will feed each plant three gallons of plain water followed by a fourth gallon of water with one tablespoon of molasses in it. I will do this every four days until they are ready which will hopefully be after I flush them three times. Does that sound sufficient enough?

Pics 1-5: the normal inside the tent shots.

Pics 6-7: a couple close up shots of one of the Cheese plants inside the tent. It just caught my eye.

Pic 8: a shot of one of the Lemon Skunk plants inside the tent. This one has really fattened up over the last two weeks or so.

Pics 9-10: a couple shots of the same White Widow I have been showcasing throughout the grow.

Pics 11-12: a couple shots of the White Bang cola in all of its glory. Size comparison done with two 12 ounce beer cans on top of each other and then with a quart bottle of Tiger Bloom. I bet Fox Farms would be proud!


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 7, 2009)

I think this is my new favorite picture:







The only problem is only people who have actually used Tiger Bloom will know how big it actually is.


----------



## marni3d (Sep 7, 2009)

BRAVO - Clap Clap - them plants are looking sweet! i love that big round cola! Bet u cant wait for harvest! are they all due at the same time? how many days did u veg them from seed?


----------



## marni3d (Sep 7, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DillWeed again = PMSL


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 7, 2009)

marni3d said:


> BRAVO - Clap Clap - them plants are looking sweet! i love that big round cola! Bet u cant wait for harvest! are they all due at the same time? how many days did u veg them from seed?


Thanks!

It was a 6 week veg, 10 week flower plan.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

a 2fer .... hahahaha! friggin awesome man!


----------



## cph (Sep 7, 2009)

Well done!! that thing is a monster!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

I love this shot too ... you say "normal" tent shot .... nuthin fukin normal about this .... hahahahah! I call this ... exceptional!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 7, 2009)

What he said...^^^


----------



## KeenGuy (Sep 7, 2009)

Dillweed I'm speechless you have nailed this one. Looks so beautiful!


----------



## Boulderheads (Sep 7, 2009)

Very impressive!! Can't wait to watch the conclusion of this grow!! +rep


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! I just gave +Rep to everyone that posted since my last update. You guys all rule.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 8, 2009)

wkd plants Dill....I really want to grow some white widow now. and some Northern Lights maybe. Get right back to the old skool!!


----------



## KeenGuy (Sep 8, 2009)

@ SnowWhite, Dill has inspired me to grow some WW too  I have a feminized seedling just starting to go nuts...All thanks to Dill


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 8, 2009)

ya i love my WW so far its good shit


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks, guys!

I just gave them their first flush today. I poured three gallons of plain water into each of them followed by another gallon of water with a tablespoon of molasses in it. It took forever to do this for 20 plants. Probably about three hours but I did stop and re-stake some of the plants as well tie up some of the lower branches so they are up and get more light these last two weeks.

I also decided to keep my light cycle at 12/12 for the last two weeks of flowering instead of scaling it back to 10/14 like I did last time. The reason for this is that in a two week period with an extra two hours of light each day, the plants will literally be getting more than two whole extra days worth of light.


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 9, 2009)

what bout 14/10 or maybe even 13/11? oh and do you clone? if so can you tell me about your clone setup?


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks great man. Gonna get a good crop from this


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 9, 2009)

buckd316 said:


> what bout 14/10 or maybe even 13/11? oh and do you clone? if so can you tell me about your clone setup?


I did cut a bunch of clones this time, but I neglected them. I gave them to a friend of mine a few weeks ago. They were in pretty bad shape. I'm going to be purchasing a smaller tent and grow out some mothers next time around to save myself a few weeks between each harvest. I think I'll be all set for a while after I harvest these 20 monsters though.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 9, 2009)

Simply gorgeous Dill,
Very clean and productive setup man.
I'm speechless everytime I see your pics.. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 9, 2009)

HEY DILLWEED WHATS GOIN ON MAAAN!!? love the setup of course as usual.. cant wait till ur nex grow man got my eyes open for that one i actually got a chance to do an update and take sum pics of my babies one of them seem to have like a yellowish outline on the leafs not sure wuts up with that but maybe u can help me out if not thats kool take a look if ud like n e ways bro happy growings https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/228952-first-grow-gods-haze-pics.html


----------



## cackpircings (Sep 9, 2009)

wow nice plants dude!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 10, 2009)

Dillweed, if you could do it again.. would you go 2x1000W or 3x600W?
Cause I'm planning on starting a bigger grow (like yours) and I'm in between the 2 possibilities..
I'll be checking up to see if you have an answer for me..

Cheers bro,


----------



## uptosumpn (Sep 10, 2009)

just finished reading both your journals....WOW! very insperational man....Def subscribed to see ther finished product!! and def ++ rep on that exhaust set-up simple, yet brilliant!!!! love that 2 1000hps in 1 tent set-up...thinking about doing that in my homebox XL, 56'x56"x78.75" using 2 radiant 6 reflectors with hortilux bulbs via 3 icebox heat exchagers to water cool the lights, (1 for ea reflector with insulated ducting and a y connector via insulated ducting to exit side of tent and the other will be mounted outside the exiting side of the tent to act as an ac for room and the room..something like those lights dude mentioned his friend had in vegas, 4 damp rids, a co2 boost bucket system, 440 cfm exhaust fan with a can 66 filter attached, (or may try your exhaust system set-up!!) .....GROW, GROW, GROW!!!!!!


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 10, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Dillweed, if you could do it again.. would you go 2x1000W or 3x600W?
> Cause I'm planning on starting a bigger grow (like yours) and I'm in between the 2 possibilities..
> I'll be checking up to see if you have an answer for me..
> 
> Cheers bro,


I would probably stick with the two 1000 watt instead of the three 600 watt for a few reasons, mainly that I am in a square shaped tent and it is perfectly set up for two lights.


----------



## Bobby9 (Sep 10, 2009)

Just found your grow now, where have I been??
Absolutley, stunningly beautiful my friend, a pleasure to ogle and read your updates, bud porn!! + REP


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 10, 2009)

Bobby9 said:


> Just found your grow now, where have I been??
> Absolutley, stunningly beautiful my friend, a pleasure to ogle and read your updates, bud porn!! + REP


Thanks for stopping in and I hope to see you around more, especially with an avatar like that! +Rep right back at you, my friend.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 10, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> I would probably stick with the two 1000 watt instead of the three 600 watt for a few reasons, mainly that I am in a square shaped tent and it is perfectly set up for two lights.


Alright thanks for the reply bro,
My tent is slightly larger then yours, the SJ DR240..
So I might consider 3x600 in that case, but if I can manage to afford 2 wings avengers I would put the 1000W into the budget instead.


----------



## Gymshoes (Sep 10, 2009)

DillWeed, this is a great thread, thank you.

I have my 1k digital system already and just need to buy the tent.
Any recommendations/warnings?

Thanks,
'shoes


----------



## The Wookie (Sep 10, 2009)

damn those r such fat ass colas!!!!! good shit man. I cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 11, 2009)

Gymshoes said:


> DillWeed, this is a great thread, thank you.
> 
> I have my 1k digital system already and just need to buy the tent.
> Any recommendations/warnings?
> ...


Thanks, friend!

If you are running just a single 1000 watt light you would be best trying to keep that restricted to a 4x4 coverage area if at all possible. A 4x4 grow tent would be perfect for one 1000 watt light.


----------



## Kriist (Sep 11, 2009)

Man, I am jealous...

Anyway lol... quick question for you. When you are mixing nutes up, do you just use a 1 gallon container and just add the appropriate nutes to it. And then after do you adjust the PH? Or do you adjust your PH and then add nutes.

I have basically the exact same setup as you nutes, soils, almost everything. (I use 2 600w hps, only difference really.) I recently switched from Humboldt nutes to foxfarm, and I use reverse osmosis water. I have never had to deal with PH issues before, but I read that foxfarm needs to be adjusted.

Any advice would rock! Thanks in advance.


----------



## donkeyote (Sep 11, 2009)

man i just read the thread and i gotta say it was inspirational, when i get the room, im gonna copy your setup. For now i can do a micro closet grow and work on getting the growing medium/nutes down. I have one question, what breeder did you get the original genetics from for your WW's? I just sprouted a couple Seedsman fem WW's and was looking for opinions on whether i could get a stable mom from one of those?


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 11, 2009)

StickyMango said:


> http://www.bestcoastgrowers.com/general/water-cooled-grow-lights.html
> 
> As Promised....sorry it took me so long to find some pics...these are the exact light tubes my buddy in vegas had...


Wow! That is a crazy set up but very cool indeed. The only possible drawback to that setup is that I would think you would need a lot of space for it. In any event, thanks for posting the link. I've never seen anything like that before.



Kriist said:


> Man, I am jealous...
> 
> Anyway lol... quick question for you. When you are mixing nutes up, do you just use a 1 gallon container and just add the appropriate nutes to it. And then after do you adjust the PH? Or do you adjust your PH and then add nutes.
> 
> ...


I adjust my ph to the water immediately before adding the nutes. Hasn't failed me yet.



donkeyote said:


> man i just read the thread and i gotta say it was inspirational, when i get the room, im gonna copy your setup. For now i can do a micro closet grow and work on getting the growing medium/nutes down. I have one question, what breeder did you get the original genetics from for your WW's? I just sprouted a couple Seedsman fem WW's and was looking for opinions on whether i could get a stable mom from one of those?


All of my genetics are from Greenhouse.


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 11, 2009)

Is it just me, or does this Lemon Skunk look almost done? The amount of resin on here is insane. I used my magnifier and the trichomes are about 10% clear, 80% cloudy and 10% amber. Any day now!


----------



## robtoker (Sep 11, 2009)

she gonna be pretty tastie


----------



## smitdog (Sep 11, 2009)

i grew the same pack of color coded seeds .. the lemon skunk was my favorite .. great grow !!!!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 11, 2009)

Dude you're just teasing us with those shots.. 
not fair..


----------



## donkeyote (Sep 11, 2009)

would be interested to know how the clones you took and gave to a friend end up doing, specifically, if they had any hermie problems


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 12, 2009)

hey wuts up dillweed.. still lookin foward to ur nex grow man make sure u update me once u start one.. btw i was wondering if u cud help me bro im starting to a bit of yellowish outline on the leafs on my plants.. at first it was jus plant as i have in my latest update wid pics but now im starting to notice it also on sum other plants very slowly i really hope they not dien and i just need to re pot or maybe give it nutes? or more fertalizer like 20-20-20 im really not sure and sum ppl telling me it has to do with zinc IM SO LOST BRo but if u can cheak it out it wud mean alot if u cud jus drop a suggestion maybe if u no thnx alot take care happy growing


----------



## tilemaster (Sep 13, 2009)

Guess im catchn up at the right time ehhh? Impressive Girth ... looks like a elephant tusk.. looks like ur on ur Mark . Good JOB TM


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

what he said ... almost friggin perfect huh? Walk on!!~~~~ 


tilemaster said:


> Guess im catchn up at the right time ehhh? Impressive Girth ... looks like a elephant tusk.. looks like ur on ur Mark . Good JOB TM


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks, guys! I will be doing a full picture update again tomorrow. I would today, but this is the first NFL Sunday of the season so I am going to puff on some White Widow and zone out to some football all day!


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 13, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Thanks, guys! I will be doing a full picture update again tomorrow. I would today, but this is the first NFL Sunday of the season so I am going to puff on some White Widow and zone out to some football all day!


 
That is a brilliant plan that I am also going to employ. GO BEARS!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 13, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Thanks, guys! I will be doing a full picture update again tomorrow. I would today, but this is the first NFL Sunday of the season so I am going to puff on some White Widow and zone out to some football all day!


Very nice me too!

I just found out the 4-5 man wedge for kickoff returns is now illegal!

WTF!!?

Now, you can only have a 2-man wedge, with a third guy at least 2 yards away.

Weird ass shit. I guess they say it was about player safety...


----------



## shrigpiece (Sep 13, 2009)

Just spent an hour reading this tread, your a beast! cant wait to see to yield


----------



## xxnerdzillaxx (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey man, I just read all of you post over the past day. I'm friggin impressed! And holy sh!$ I wish I could live in your room! as I have a young child and can't put her into that level of risk. So vicariously I live through people such as yourself. 

Keep it up, I can't wait to see what you yield!!!


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Sep 13, 2009)

*Beautiful ladies Dillweed. I'm sure these questions have been answered in the thread already but do you use the trio pack FF nutes? How long are the bottles lasting you? *


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in my replies here and to my PMs but it's just that I get asked the same questions dozens of times. I have literally received over 100 PMs in the last two months and more than 75% of them have asked me the same questions (i.e. Where do you get your seeds? How much is your electric bill? What kind of nutes do you use? etc. etc.) that have been answered multiple times in this thread and would easily be found if they just skimmed through the thread and read just my own posts in it. I am really, really not trying to be mean and I mean this in the most polite way possible but *please read the thread before sending me a PM with a question*. There is a 95% chance that you will find the answer in the thread and it will take you no more than 15 minutes to skim this thread. Hell, it's only 13 pages long right now.

Rant over.

Now, I will answer the question about how long the nutes last because that is one I haven't received yet believe it or not. For a grow of this caliber (20 plants in 2 gallon pots, vegged for 6 weeks and flowered for 10 weeks that are watered every other day) a bottle of Grow Big would last for about 2.5 grows. A bottle of Tiger Bloom lasts for about two thirds of a grow and a bottle of Big Bloom lasts for about half of a grow.


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 14, 2009)

hey dill ....
i just harvestd a couple heads......
sorryy mannn ..dont have time to read your whole thread......lol
but you should see how sick my plant turned out.... 
gonna post pics today....
you should stop bye .....whos fucking with cheez...
since i hAvnt had a guest or replie in a week ....
later dill


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 14, 2009)

dill can you snap a pic of your top 5 plants from top to bottom in one pic i wanna see your node spacing and nug size towards the bottom. tape measure would really help also. reason i ask is because i always seem to lollipop to little i think i need to be more aggressive and how come you don't use 3 gal pots? would it give you more side growth and lil bigger nugs?


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah i got one of my girls in a 5er....
if i had enuff room i would have all three in 5ers...
but my other two are in 3's....
dill probably doesnt have enuf space in the tent......


----------



## splisks (Sep 14, 2009)

Keep on keeping on! I decided to finally post and stop lurking and thought your thread deserved credit and I couldn't resist holding back anymore. Last night I went through both your grow threads and already know the answers to the 100 frequently asked questions. Can't wait to see the final weight and buds on this grow, it's almost ready!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 14, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Sorry for the delay in my replies here and to my PMs but it's just that I get asked the same questions dozens of times. I have literally received over 100 PMs in the last two months and more than 75% of them have asked me the same questions (i.e. Where do you get your seeds? How much is your electric bill? What kind of nutes do you use? etc. etc.) that have been answered multiple times in this thread and would easily be found if they just skimmed through the thread and read just my own posts in it. I am really, really not trying to be mean and I mean this in the most polite way possible but *please read the thread before sending me a PM with a question*. There is a 95% chance that you will find the answer in the thread and it will take you no more than 15 minutes to skim this thread. Hell, it's only 13 pages long right now.


So, how many watts are you running again???

One more question, what kinda yield are ya lookin for??


----------



## lJamiel (Sep 14, 2009)

Subscribed. Looking forward to seeing some of those babies harvested.


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 14, 2009)

*Day 105:*
September 14, 2009

_(Day 63 of 12/12)_

We are now nine weeks into the 12/12 lighting schedule and a week into the flush and about half of the fan leaves on all plants have either fallen off altogether or turned yellow and are about to fall off. A few of the plants look like they are ready to be harvested already (the Lemon Skunk especially) but a few also look like they need at least another week. I am really hoping to chop on the 21st, but I will wait as long as it takes as I am in no rush. Just a few pictures for you guys today as I didn't have a lot of free time today. I will update at least one more time before the harvest though so keep this thread active and going. We're almost home!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 14, 2009)

Very nice Dill...Jeez I sound like a broken record 

You didn't like my joke?


----------



## Boulderheads (Sep 14, 2009)

You got at least another week..if not two until those are prime! Looking solid though. Glad you have the patience to wait it out!


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 14, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> You didn't like my joke?


Hardy har!


----------



## 420Binger (Sep 14, 2009)

Im new to the rui community but i just got done looking at your first grow and your current and i am just dumbfounded all of your stuff looks awesome. i am about to start my first serious grow and i'm extremely excited i think i'm going to do Big bang and Lemon skunk i was just wondering if you had an advice since you have been growing both of them. thanks and again your babys look like the chronest shit out if i knew you i would def bring over my bongs


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 15, 2009)

Man o man.. I want to know the total weight  
So pretty...


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 15, 2009)

Here are a couple of quick shots of a few little TrainWreck nugs I removed from one of the plants a few days ago. It was from a lower branch that had become damaged and basically got snapped off while I was rotating the plants. This branch weighed 11 grams wet and now three days later with the little nugs all trimmed up and dry they weigh 3.3 grams. I have put them in a little glass jar and will cure them up until around Friday or so before I sample them.


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 15, 2009)

I just gave the girls their final flush tonight. Once again, each plant was fed three gallons of plain water followed by one gallon of water with a tablespoon of molasses in it. They will be good to go for three days now and I will feed each of them another half gallon of plain water on Friday just in time to sample a little of the TrainWreck nugs I have curing. I'll most definitely post a picture update on Friday to see where we're at and if they will be ready to harvest by Monday or not.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm stoked for you Dill!

That wreck looks NICE!


----------



## Bob Marley Chiefs (Sep 15, 2009)

Can't wait to see harvest, those colas are mighty fat and resinous


----------



## CannabisCloset (Sep 15, 2009)

very nice just tuned in


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 16, 2009)

Lots of orange, lots of crystals.. nice looking nugs dude,


----------



## kutless33 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey dill- been reading this since you started it a longtime ago.. Small suggetion- when you post harvest pics, you should keep it in a new thread instead of downsizing this one.. This thread could definitly be used as a schematic for other people to go by.. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## KeenGuy (Sep 16, 2009)

Sounds very professional again Dill! Even those TrainWreck nugs look good!


----------



## shrigpiece (Sep 17, 2009)

yo dill how high are those babys? im trying to figger out wether my room is tall enough, im planning to go into flower when mine reach a foot. cheers. btw excelent thread!!


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 17, 2009)

shrigpiece said:


> yo dill how high are those babys?



Come on, man. Really?


----------



## shrigpiece (Sep 17, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Come on, man. Really?


 yeah sorry dude i have no idea. i reckon they will double in size?


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 17, 2009)

shrigpiece said:


> yeah sorry dude i have no idea. i reckon they will double in size?


Please read the thread if you want more information. I posted a disclaimer about this not even _three days ago_. And if you're going to roll your eyes at me then get the fuck out.


----------



## shrigpiece (Sep 17, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Please read the thread if you want more information. I posted a disclaimer about this not even _three days ago_. And if you're going to roll your eyes at me then get the fuck out.


sorry dude didnt know iut was an insult!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 17, 2009)

Alright kids, let's all calm down and smoke a joint or two..


----------



## donkeyote (Sep 17, 2009)

wow, that was kind of harsh, lol. You should put your disclaimer in your sig if you expect it to get read by everyone that clicks on your thread the first time and just reads the last page.


----------



## Grownganic (Sep 17, 2009)

dillweed dont be a dickweed people come on this forum for answers not for assholes. Do you really expect everyone to spend hours sifting through 55 pages of posts?


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 17, 2009)

The way my setting are there are only 14 pages, not 55. Check your control panel to adjust your settings.

And since I just had four people in a row basically call me an asshole, then fuck it.


----------



## donkeyote (Sep 17, 2009)

not calling you an asshole bro, just thought was a little harsh, that's all. If your gonna have a 5 star journal, you gotta expect people everyday to stumble on it for the first time, see your awesome pics, and ask a question that's already been answered half a dozen times. Price of fame i suppose.

*edit* some people prefer to not adjust their page settings, especially on such a picture heavy forum, long load times, HUGE pages that are almost impossible to find your place on if you stop reading, etc. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 17, 2009)

Let's keep this in mind:

1. The Grow Journal section, more so than others according to RIU rules, is at the creative disposal of the author of the thread. In this case, that's Dill.

2. Regardless of whether or not you agree with his method of communication, he has the right to make such requests, especially considering he DID post a very calm and polite request that people do not ask basic questions without reading a bit to see if they are answered.

3. If you expect someone who has learned a lot, through their own reading, trial and error, and from other respected growers, to just impart that knowledge upon you when you are not willing to do even a LITTLE work is frustrating, disrespectful, and rude.

Dill has been patient for long enough, now he's done. He made that clear politely earlier in the thread, so you can blame him for getting annoyed? Maybe you can disagree, but its HIS thread and HIS right. While MAYBE he would have gotten farther with another friendly reminder, MAYBE not.

Maybe 3 days from NOW, someone is just going to do it again, and its annoying....


----------



## sensimilio (Sep 17, 2009)

is it better to use high pressure soudim the whole entire time of veg ot flowering


----------



## Boulderheads (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree jesse...and I don't think Dill was out of line. If you want to really learn then you read..before you ask questions. If everyone can just realize that this is "Dill's" grow journal and we should all respect his wishes.

Dill... Gypsy made a seperate forum from his grow journal for reasons like this. Maybe start a Q&A thread and link it in your sig to avoid your grow journal from being cluttered..just a thought.

Regardless..Dill has a great setup and great plants, if you really want to find out how he got from start to finish then you will take the time to read the entire journal. The longest ones are usually the best ones to take the time and read. 
Cheers, Boulderhead!


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 17, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Let's keep this in mind:
> 
> 1. The Grow Journal section, more so than others according to RIU rules, is at the creative disposal of the author of the thread. In this case, that's Dill.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jesse! You are the man! 

I am not trying to come off like a jerk, but it really does get frustrating when you get the same 3-4 basic questions asked literally more than 100 times either in the thread or via PM. I feel like an asshole if I don't respond to each and every one of those inquiries but I feel as though it clutters up the thread even more if I do, let alone consumes a good deal of time. It's kind of a Catch-22 if you know what I mean.

I don't want to put a disclaimer in my signature because I frankly don't think I am anywhere important enough to do so. Neither is this grow. I mean, sure I know it is a very nice setup for a personal user and maybe even beyond the wildest dreams of some other regular folks but it means nothing in the grand scheme of things. The reason I posted this journal was to show other folks that have at least some knowledge of growing how easy it was to do it on a larger scale and to yield between 2-2.5 pounds a few times a year for not a lot of money if they need to.

This thread and the methods I use are a bad idea for newbies and people who haven't grown anything yet. I researched growing for over a year before I even attempted to sprout my first seed.

Having said that, I apologize to anyone I may have offended but if you could only put yourself in my shoes for a few moments (like when my PM box gets flooded with a dozen questions in a single day) then you would see where I was coming from.

Picture update coming tomorrow and also I will start compiling a pre-harvest checklist for everyone to check out as well. I will be making a list of everything you would need to harvest this much weed in one day. Stay tuned!


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 17, 2009)

sensimilio said:


> is it better to use high pressure soudim the whole entire time of veg ot flowering


I'll resist the bait and just answer the question for the sake of answering the question.

Use MH for vegging.

Use HPS for flowering.


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 17, 2009)

Boulderheads said:


> I agree jesse...and I don't think Dill was out of line. If you want to really learn then you read..before you ask questions. If everyone can just realize that this is "Dill's" grow journal and we should all respect his wishes.
> 
> Dill... Gypsy made a seperate forum from his grow journal for reasons like this. Maybe start a Q&A thread and link it in your sig to avoid your grow journal from being cluttered..just a thought.
> 
> ...


Thanks, bro! Perhaps next time I will do it like that instead to keep everything in order.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 17, 2009)

Have you checked the trichs today?

How's the profile looking?

Nice, swollen calyxes? Boy oh boy, I'm excited


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 18, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Have you checked the trichs today?
> 
> How's the profile looking?
> 
> Nice, swollen calyxes? Boy oh boy, I'm excited


I checked the trichs back on Monday and the Lemon Skunk (90% cloudy, 10% amber) was ready to be chopped already, the Cheese (20% clear, 80% cloudy) was pretty close, the TrainWreck (30% clear, 70% cloudy) was also pretty close, the Great White Shark (50% clear, 50% cloudy) was a bit off and the White Widows varied from plant to plant. Oddly enough, the sativa pheno WW plants were a bit ahead of the indica pheno WW plants. I have 8 sativa phenos and 3 indica phenos in case anyone was wondering.

EDIT- I also forgot to mention the White Bang plant. It was also hovering around 50/50 clear and cloudy. Needs more time.

I also came up with a killer name for this cross as White Bang just doesn't have a nice ring to it. I was thinking about calling it Apple Jack because it smells exactly like a fresh bowl of Apple Jacks cereal (with a hint of spice) and also has the color of green apples. I guess we'll wait and see how it tastes.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 18, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> I checked the trichs back on Monday and the Lemon Skunk (90% cloudy, 10% amber) was ready to be chopped already, the Cheese (20% clear, 80% cloudy) was pretty close, the TrainWreck (30% clear, 70% cloudy) was also pretty close, the Great White Shark (50% clear, 50% cloudy) was a bit off and the White Widows varied from plant to plant. Oddly enough, the sativa pheno WW plants were a bit ahead of the indica pheno WW plants. I have 8 sativa phenos and 3 indica phenos in case anyone was wondering.


Good stuff! 

I wish I could come help you trim! 

Move closer to the P N Dub!


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 18, 2009)

hey dill if you want to have a thread man ..... it requires allot of responsibility.....
like answering people back.... i posted a couiple of times only to get ignored....
you should reply.... people take time to look at your grow and comment ..... 
then u should respond...... i mean even though nobody goes on my thread as much......
garaunteed im gonna respond..... or at least tell em i dont know or i do my best to answer theyre post..... 
so no hard feelings..... but respect the members.... dill....


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 18, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> hey dill if you want to have a thread man ..... it requires allot of responsibility.....
> like answering people back.... i posted a couiple of times only to get ignored....
> you should reply.... people take time to look at your grow and comment .....
> then u should respond...... i mean even though nobody goes on my thread as much......
> ...




This isn't fucking Greenpeace or the Salvation Army son. Dill isn't running for Congress, he's not attempting to win a PR contest or a fucking Nobel Prize.

He is trying to document his grow and share it with us at HIS leisure!

No one on here has a responsibility to do a damn thing they don't want to.

I think its funny, rude, shortsighted, and reflective of some moronic thinking that N00BS come on here and try to dictate to RIU VETS how they should run their fucking thread.

(Yes, I know, you aren't a N00b. Well quit acting like one!)

Show some proper respect, if you even know what that is. Look it up otherwise.

(Dill, this pissed me off. Hope you understand)


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 18, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> hey dill if you want to have a thread man ..... it requires allot of responsibility.....
> like answering people back.... i posted a couiple of times only to get ignored....
> you should reply.... people take time to look at your grow and comment .....
> then u should respond...... i mean even though nobody goes on my thread as much......
> ...


Love the avatar!


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 18, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> This isn't fucking Greenpeace or the Salvation Army son. Dill isn't running for Congress, he's not attempting to win a PR contest or a fucking Nobel Prize.
> 
> He is trying to document his grow and share it with us at HIS lesire!
> 
> ...


WWWoooaaahhhhh!!!
Cowboy ....
calm down...
your getting angry there....
go hit a bong man....

i know hes not running for congress or nothing....
The point being ..... theres allot of threads out there....
and it just common respect to reply back to someones post....
is that too much to ask.....
i came on this grow cause dill went on my journal .... 
i thought it was only right if he took the time to post on my thread....
i understand some newbs ask dumb questions and all ..... but i just came on to chat and compare techniques ....
and dill doesnt even respond to a couple of posts ... and never even stops by the grow journ.....
thats all im saying ....
give people a hear.....

i guess it sounds like your calling yourself nd dill vets and saying these newbs are dumb.....
just cause there on theyre first grow....???
thats not cool man ..... We all started out somewhere bro..... 

i seen better grows than this shit guy ....mine might be smaller budget .... but come on dudes dont act like your too good for our shit... 

and jesse you spelled leisure wrong by the way......

Dill this comment was intended for u ,,,, but more for jesse or people like him..... 
who think there better than other members....
You grow some bomb shit ... hope i could get two 1000 watters..... i only got a 400hps.....and t5's


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 18, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> WWWoooaaahhhhh!!!
> Cowboy ....
> calm down...
> your getting angry there....
> go hit a bong man....


Didn't you see the 

I'm not angry.


323cheezy said:


> i know hes not running for congress or nothing....
> The point being ..... theres allot of threads out there....
> and it just common respect to reply back to someones post....
> is that too much to ask.....
> ...


So you got your feelings hurt because ol' Dill just wasn't payin enough attention to you? Dude I have posted 100 comments on here that have gone ignored. It didn't cause me to argue with people about how to run their own frickin thread.



323cheezy said:


> i guess it sounds like your calling yourself nd dill vets and saying these newbs are dumb.....
> just cause there on theyre first grow....???
> thats not cool man ..... We all started out somewhere bro.....


Uh, no. I never said that anywhere....You are ASSuming things.



323cheezy said:


> i seen better grows than this shit guy ....mine might be smaller budget .... but come on dudes dont act like your too good for our shit...


So now you are insulting Dill and sayin his grow is "shit." Just because he asks for some respect regarding posting guidelines? You, sir, are a douchebag.



323cheezy said:


> and jesse you spelled leisure wrong by the way......


So? And your postings often sound like they were written by someone who speaks Ebonics as their native language and never heard of the concept of grammer.

Besides, I edited it and fixed it long ago...



323cheezy said:


> Dill this comment was intended for u ,,,, but more for jesse or people like him.....
> who think there better than other members....


That made no sense...How can the comment be intended for Dill but more for me? You responded to me the whole time, genius.

You're right, I do think I am better than some other members, namely you. Maybe that's because I understand respect and am not whining about how Dill didn't take time out of his life to comment back.

I bet Dill has a job, or a family, or something else in the world to do than answer your barely intelligible postings. 

I am done responding to anyone other than Dill in this thread, after this posting. However, Dill I consider you as close to a friend as you can be online, and I speak up when shit comes down to it. Don't worry, I am done arguing 

I think I made my point, anyway.


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 18, 2009)

well i never intended to argue with anyone except you jesse...
i meant that this comment wasN'T intended for dilll but you .....
an honest mistake just like your double post 
youre ruinning dills thread...


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 18, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> youre ruinning dills thread...


On the contrary...


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 18, 2009)

Seriously though, I understand where all parties are coming from and while I'd like to cater to each and every person who stumbles onto this thread it just isn't going to happen that way. Jesse was exactly right in his estimation that this thread just isn't intended for inexperienced growers and/or the type of folks that need to ask simple questions over and over. The bottom line is that if you don't know the answer to simple questions such as light cycles and you don't take the proper time to research these things then you are never going to be a good grower.

 I know my setup may not be the nicest thing in the world, but let me tell you, a newbie would be in way over his head with all of the maintenance and work it takes to grow on this scale. Especially when it is a one man job which mine is. The only time I ever bring in help is with trimming. Other than that I do everything on my own.

Basically, if you don't have $2000 up front to spend on equipment, another $100-$500 to spend on genetics, another extra $150 a month to spend on an electric bill, another extra $100 a month to spend on various odds and ends to maintain the grow then you can forget about trying to grow 2-2.5 pounds a few times a year. I doubt many newbs have three grand just laying around with nothing else to spend it on.

I think I'm going to take a break from this journal for a couple of days, but I do promise to update it at least one more time with pics before the harvest which is scheduled sometime between Monday and Wednesday next week. I'll also be posting that pre-harvest checklist in the next couple of days as well.

To all who have read and enjoyed my thread, I thank you very much for taking the time to do so. However, if you have never grown before then this probably isn't the grow you should try to replicate your first time out. I mean this in the nicest possible way, but if you aim big from the get go, you are only going to let yourself down. And with that, I will see you all in a couple of days.

Smoke up!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 18, 2009)

cheers Dill....thanks for sharing your grow man! 

Can't wait for your final harvest update.


----------



## goofygolfer (Sep 18, 2009)

hi dill i just finished reading this whole thread. Firstly i like to thank u for doing a G J its helps out peeps like me get a better understanding and the demands on time it takes to grow . Secondly first class set up . Third your info is to the point and informative . congrats on the grow and hope you get more than a kilo


----------



## PotPatriot (Sep 18, 2009)

Dillweed I like your style! you remind me of a good friend of mine if hes fucked with....







thats right baby THE JESUS

sorry for the sidetrack...love the girls good on ya!


----------



## Collisto's Orbit (Sep 18, 2009)

I just can't wait to see the final pics before the harvest. Also can't wait to see the harvested/trimmed product. I've been through several journals now and this is the first that was right at the moment of truth when I got to the end. I'll be watching over the next several days.

Question: Is it wierd if your mouth waters while staring at the pictures?


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 19, 2009)

Point well taken dills....
but i have a couple of questions about cfl light cycles.....lol........jk

I like dills style too!!!
GO BIG OR GO HOME!!!!


----------



## wordtothewise (Sep 19, 2009)

Growers Unite! Dill, your journal has been giving me the chuckles for days listening to everyone. Very soon we'll be reaping the in the rewards of all of our hard work. Can't wait to see your last and final pictures.


----------



## Pupu (Sep 20, 2009)

I've just gone trough both of your threads, I'm not a native English speaker, and all i can say is: 


waiting for your update!

+rep


----------



## tartarsauce (Sep 21, 2009)

That trainwreck looks incredibly good; I've only seen TW on par with that once before, though I'm no connoisseur 

Have you had a chance to taste any of the stuff that fell off? (Sorry if you answered this already, I have really been skimming this thread as there's a lot of off topic stuff).

Wish I could find a good place to get TW from


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 21, 2009)

BIG update coming up today...


----------



## Bob Marley Chiefs (Sep 21, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> BIG update coming up today...


cant wait dill! i bet your colas are outrageous looking now


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 21, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> BIG update coming up today...


What a tease !!!!!


----------



## Nike617 (Sep 21, 2009)

is this journal done?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 21, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> BIG update coming up today...


Oh boy oh boy!

Is it chop time?


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 21, 2009)

Nike617 said:


> is this journal done?


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 21, 2009)

DillWeed said:


>


LOL!!!
I knew that guy was gonna piss u off....
Lets see em already...
I got shit to do.....


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 21, 2009)

DillWeed said:


>


Bwahahahaha! 

So, here is my guess....1169 grams dried.


----------



## Nike617 (Sep 21, 2009)

oh cool ive been following this for awhile but just reading can't wait to see the final yield dude.


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 21, 2009)

tic toc. ive been http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jos5pOIQMQ4


----------



## goofygolfer (Sep 21, 2009)

ok we are all waiting, i hope you reach your goal and then some .


----------



## Nike617 (Sep 21, 2009)

tic toc lol. yeah exactly I hope you reach 2.5 pounds


----------



## Nike617 (Sep 21, 2009)

p.s. buckd your the man hahaha


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 21, 2009)

lol i already know hahaha


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm guessing 1008 grams.


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 22, 2009)

The tension mounts...


----------



## splisks (Sep 22, 2009)

<--- killing time ... waiting patiently.


----------



## Bob Marley Chiefs (Sep 22, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> The tension mounts...


ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! i cant wait dill!!!


----------



## pwizzle (Sep 22, 2009)

Guess I'll pack a bowl and wait for this update too!!
 nice nice grow..


----------



## bobby12 (Sep 22, 2009)

man dillweed your yields are legend to me! nice ass grow and nice ass harvest on the ww and the bb. check out my grow i just started it bubbleponics grow, let me know what u think. hey one question does your carbon filter really work i have one but havent got to flowering period yet so its not hooked up. i will hook it up when they start to think, let me know! +rep on the grows!!!


----------



## Nike617 (Sep 22, 2009)

anticipation.........lol


----------



## lonleysmoka (Sep 22, 2009)

Dill you know you have tons of people waiting here to see the final weight! Oh I cant wait myself and I just came across your two threads yesterday. LOL Your last grow was very productive I would say....I don't even know what the final weight will be but congrats on it!!!


----------



## Boulderheads (Sep 22, 2009)

Final weight = is it that important?? It's all for dill and his pals.

Either way.....Dill is gonna have some dense fat nuggets that will be sure to please!! I just wanna see the macro bud shots that are coming our way in the near future.

rollitup!!!!


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 22, 2009)

They're coming. I harvested four plants on Sunday (both Cheese, one TrainWreck and one Lemon Skunk) but I am putting off the other sixteen plants until Thursday. They just weren't ready yet. Pics to come...


----------



## Nike617 (Sep 22, 2009)

nice can't wait....


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 22, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> They're coming. I harvested four plants on Sunday (both Cheese, one TrainWreck and one Lemon Skunk) but I am putting off the other sixteen plants until Thursday. They just weren't ready yet. Pics to come...


I knew it! 

I could tell u were trimmin


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 22, 2009)

I can smell the scissor hash burning a thousand miles away.. 
Total dry weight = 1220 grams is my guesstimation


----------



## Nike617 (Sep 22, 2009)

dude can't wait to see it done


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 22, 2009)

hey dill how much did you pay for that tent , htg doesnt have them anymore, i got a 4x4x7 with a 400 watt but i want a 1000 watt and a bigger space


----------



## haze2 (Sep 22, 2009)

Late but Im subscribed, awesome plants I hope I can pull 2-3 zones per plant of my Jillybean.


----------



## d3thr0w (Sep 22, 2009)

can not wait to hear about and see the harvest of this grow. OMG MASSIVE BONG RIPS!:bong:


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 23, 2009)

haze2 said:


> Late but Im subscribed, awesome plants I hope I can pull 2-3 zones per plant of my Jillybean.


How is that strain? I have heard good things and want to try it.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 23, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> How is that strain? I have heard good things and want to try it.


Ok, so where are these pics you were promising last night?


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 23, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Ok, so where are these pics you were promising last night?


In my camera.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 23, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> In my camera.


can't wait to see!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 23, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> In my camera.


dude you can't be serious 
I'll be stalking this journal like crazy for now


----------



## DUDE! (Sep 23, 2009)

well dill ive been out of the reading journals business for a bit. had to tend to my shit. seems like i came back at just the right time. i think ive got a bit of a chubby waiting to see the pics of the ladies. youve done a stud job. cant wait for the end.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 23, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> In my camera.


Fine.

I don't even WANT to see them!


----------



## juanpedro (Sep 23, 2009)

splisks said:


> I think I developed two grey hairs waiting for these pictures! haha oh boy!


LOL! I would feel the same way if hair still graced my head.


----------



## haze2 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yo Dillweed I havent gotten the beans they are still at a friends house but I will have a journal coming.


----------



## klassenkid (Sep 23, 2009)

I have been following this journal and am impressed with your super lollipopers. Amazing buds, ill be shocked if you dont destroy your 2 lb mark. Good luck


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice +rep cause I didn't give any love on your Big Bang White Widow grow. Better late than never though.


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 25, 2009)

*Day 115:*
September 24, 2009

_(Day 73 of 12/12)_

Sorry for the delay in my posting, but it has been a tremendously busy week for me as anyone who has ever harvested a large crop can attest to. Here's the story:

On Sunday evening I harvested four plants. Both Cheese plants, one TrainWreck plant and one Lemon Skunk plant. They were hang dried for four days and put into jars to begin curing today. I did weigh them before jarring them up, but I am going to save the final weight for later. I did not take any pictures of those buds when they were hanging because I had to do it in a room that had a lot of very recognizable things on the walls so I did not feel comfortable posting pictures of said room with four plants worth of weed hanging in it! I hope you understand.

Now after I did the final manicure on those four plants and put them in jars earlier today, I went back to work. Tonight I harvested eight more plants. The other TrainWreck plant, the other Lemon Skunk plant, both Great White Shark plants, the sole Apple Jack plant and the three indica pheno White Widow plants. They were all cut and are now hang drying in my tent while the other eight White Widow plants (all of which are indica/sativa hybrids) will be harvested tomorrow.

I would have taken more pictures today, but my camera died within ten minutes of me turning it on. I did manage to get one shot of seven of the plants hang drying though before it completely died out on me. My camera is now fully charged and I promise to take much more pics tomorrow when I get back to harvesting.

For now, these will have to do. Enjoy!


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 25, 2009)

This is the Apple Jack plant (Big Bang x White Widow) compared to a 12 ounce bottle of Guinness Extra Stout. This is the fattest cola I have grown yet! I'll just say this, the cola alone weighed over one pound wet. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 25, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> This is the Apple Jack plant (Big Bang x White Widow) compared to a 12 ounce bottle of Guinness Extra Stout. This is the fattest cola I have grown yet! I'll just say this, the cola alone weighed over one pound wet. That's all I'm saying.


 
LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

hahahahahahaha .... DillWeeD .... that's fukin awesome .... and you need say absolutely nuthin ... I ain't too interested in weights n'shit .... I know its a measure of "performance" but the "look" and the quality of the smoke for me is paramount. Now, in your case, it would seem that you have weight, looks AND quality ... Triple Crown buddy! Walk on!!~~~~~ 


DillWeed said:


> This is the Apple Jack plant (Big Bang x White Widow) compared to a 12 ounce bottle of Guinness Extra Stout. This is the fattest cola I have grown yet! I'll just say this, the cola alone weighed over one pound wet. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

oh and BTW the whole Guinness thing .... there was a neat documentery on tube the other day .... very interesting company .... I think some of our "global corporations" could take a weee lesson or two from Guinness in business management ....


----------



## Knickers (Sep 25, 2009)

That's glorious +rep


----------



## splisks (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll be going to the Guinness Brewery this November. It's part 2 of my Euro-Vacation. Part 1 is the 22nd Annual Cannabis Cup in Amsterdam.  So stoked.

Dill- The wait paid off. I'm very impressed! I can't wait to see if you broke your dried weight goal but that one cola alone is quite an achievement. You must have a grin on your face all week from ear to ear! hahaha

Keep it up man, you got it down pat now!


----------



## uptosumpn (Sep 25, 2009)

BUMBUH CLOT!!**!! WICKED! JUST ABSOLUTLY WICKED! 
AND I LOVE GUINESS TOO! NOT FOR THE WEAK TASTE BUDS CROWD< NO PUN INTENDED!!
BIG UPS & SMOKE A BIG SPLIFF FOR US ALL!



DillWeed said:


> This is the Apple Jack plant (Big Bang x White Widow) compared to a 12 ounce bottle of Guinness Extra Stout. This is the fattest cola I have grown yet! I'll just say this, the cola alone weighed over one pound wet. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## JimmyPot (Sep 25, 2009)

hell of a grow brother.That cola is insane you should be proud.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 25, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> I would have taken more pictures today, but my camera died within ten minutes of me turning it on. I did manage to get one shot of seven of the plants hang drying though before it completely died out on me. My camera is now fully charged and I promise to take much more pics tomorrow when I get back to harvesting.
> 
> For now, these will have to do. Enjoy!


I am happy for your brother.

Another amazingly successful grow.

So they went 69-75 days of 12/12 then, is that correct?

Excellent work! I think 1169 is gonna be DAMN close.


----------



## Bob Marley Chiefs (Sep 25, 2009)

Great looking crop dill, i checked every day to see if you'd updated and to my surprise....yay!!! you updated... great job dill, awe inspiring for sure!


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, I'm going back to work now... be back sometime late this evening!


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 25, 2009)

Great job Dill. Everything looks unbelievable.


----------



## Grownganic (Sep 25, 2009)

I wanna know which strain looked and tasted the best...


----------



## Nike617 (Sep 25, 2009)

can't wait till your done,and see all of the pictures!


----------



## haze2 (Sep 25, 2009)

I can say WOW!!


----------



## donkeyote (Sep 25, 2009)

haze2 said:


> I can say WOW!!


Sham WOW!!


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 25, 2009)

EVERY TIIIIIME BRO I SEE PICS FROM U IM JUS FUKEN AMAAAZED ALWAYS!! really impressed man u got u sum talent.. how long do u veg. for usually bro? before u throw them in 12/12 flowering stage.. im not sure wens the last time u visited my page but i got sum pics uploaded as a recent update... but i havnt put them in flowering stage yet but im planning on doing that on teh 1st of the next month... i decided to trim sum fan leafs that were blocking light for sum of them but i dun have pics of that yet... take a look if u get the chance bro it wud mean alot getting an opinion or a suggestion from you on wen i should flower and if it was a good idea i trimmed those leafs off.. i was also thinking maybe if i should top themm.. do u usually top ur plants to get more budd? my link is in my sig. i think check it out if u'd like cant wait to see ur next project


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome buds...holy shit


----------



## LIBERTY MEDICAL (Sep 25, 2009)

u da man homie amazing i can only hope


----------



## Boulderheads (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Dill, I know u are putting in work, but from the looks of it you don't have much to trim... The entire plant is bud!!! I love how the fan leaves have just been consumed and the reference guide. GUINNESS is the beer of champions! Many times an aching body has been soothed by the frothy wonderful wholesome goodness, and ... Here is to GUINNESS and Dill's amazing buds! Congrat's on your success. 


PS....Anything you didn't like about this setup, or might do different next time?


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 26, 2009)

*Day 116:*
September 25, 2009

_(Day 74 of 12/12)_

*FLOWERING COMPLETE* 

What a day! I only managed to finish trimming five out of the eight remaining plants so there are still three that I will have to tackle tomorrow. I did trim them from their pots and hanged the entire plants upside down in the tent with the other thirteen trimmed plants so it will at least begin to dry out. I also picked up a dehumidifier today because my humidity was in the mid 60s and I was not happy about it. $160 later and my humidity is a smooth 45% and steady!

As promised I took some pics for you guys tonight while I was trimming and even took a few for fun. The first picture is simply called, "The Longest Cola I Have Ever Fucking Seen!"

If I don't answer your questions right away I apologize and promise I will get to them as soon as I can. This harvesting process is very tedious and doesn't allow for much sleep so I'm going to have to cut it short again tonight. Keep the questions and comments coming though. I'll get to them very soon.

Until tomorrow, ENJOY!


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 26, 2009)

man ive seen way better harvest.....
what a waste of time.....lol...jk
dill your doing great man .....
just one thing .....
U know anything about germinating clones....???? lol....jk my man !


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 26, 2009)

Whoa.. very impressive Dill,
Can't wait for the final count..


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 26, 2009)

excellent work bro .... I love this pic ... a perfect aisle way of drying supremo cannabis buddage of grand proportions ....


----------



## DUDE! (Sep 26, 2009)

awesome awesome!!!!!! dill da dope man. thats wad it is boy!!!!!!! all inspiring!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uriah (Sep 26, 2009)

Awesome great job!


----------



## lonleysmoka (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow Dill I am glad I caught your thread still up and running. Those are some freakin awesome pics! It would be great to grow crops like that one day! Good work my man.


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 26, 2009)

damn dill, you must have a huge smile on your face. those are some monster colas.


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the comments and +Reps everyone! I'm going to get back to work on those last three plants and will be back with even more pics for all of you tonight!

And I just noticed that this is my 666th post, so with that:

[youtube]7mHe6FMs46o[/youtube]


----------



## greengrowthexpert (Sep 26, 2009)

Good way to put it, Tahoe.


----------



## 420Binger (Sep 26, 2009)

All i have to say is fucking amazing work


----------



## haze2 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice harvest pics and an awesome journal from start to finish, BRAVO!!


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 26, 2009)

haze2 said:


> Nice harvest pics and an awesome journal from start to finish, BRAVO!!


Thanks, but it's not finished just yet! 

I will be making some of my killer Gumby Hash again and will document it even more thoroughly than I did in my last journal.

Harvest is pretty much finished and I will take some shots of all of the buds jarred up for everyone's viewing pleasure and will post the final weight strain by strain including the total weight in a few days. Probably Tuesday night or Wednesday morning. Whenever the buds are all dry and ready for jars.

So, now who wants to guess the final weight? I know some of you did already but for those who haven't yet guess away.

Plants - 20 total:

8 indica/sativa hybrid White Widow

3 pure indica White Widow

2 Great White Shark

2 Lemon Skunk

2 Cheese

2 TrainWreck

1 Apple Jack


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Sep 26, 2009)

My guess is 1140 g's dried.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Sep 26, 2009)

beautiful i mean BEAUTIFUL buds dill. your a beast! i would say 2 and a half lbs easy


----------



## marcraiderfan (Sep 27, 2009)

Well I have spent the last hour and a half glued to your journal. It is very detailed and such an inspiration for a newbie like myself. I am almost done with my 2 x 1000w set-up... about $2500 later. Just bought my lights and ballasts today. 

I hope I didn't miss it somewhere but do you have a thermostate for your a/c to control the temp or do you just run it on a timer? I am going to run a window a/c with duct into the room also.

Can't wait to see the final yeild.. I will guess 1111 grams


----------



## Seaweed11 (Sep 27, 2009)

912 g's. Nice grow.


----------



## Knickers (Sep 27, 2009)

1298g is my guess! I propose the winners gets a nugget mailed to them


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Sep 27, 2009)

983 Dried.


----------



## goofygolfer (Sep 27, 2009)

1132 dried . great pics . you are my role model .as we used to say back in the day " you go tiger " + rep http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMT1nB4grt4


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 27, 2009)

1480 is my guess


----------



## DUDE! (Sep 27, 2009)

1261 grams dried. f'n sweet


----------



## haze2 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok, logically, Ill take each of the plants and give them a 2 ounce average, DRIED regardless if they did more or less each thats going to be my average. Multiply that by 20 plants and you have 40 zones of kind. I guess thats exactly 2 and 1 half pounds. LMAO thats going to be great!! Did you figure your yield the same way??


----------



## pez prince (Sep 27, 2009)

Insane! Just read this journal and looked at all the pictures for about an hour.


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 27, 2009)

haze2 said:


> Ok, logically, Ill take each of the plants and give them a 2 ounce average, DRIED regardless if they did more or less each thats going to be my average. Multiply that by 20 plants and you have 40 zones of kind. I guess thats exactly 2 and 1 half pounds. LMAO thats going to be great!! Did you figure your yield the same way??


I have no idea what the final weight is going to be. I have only weighed the four plants that I harvested a week ago but I am keeping that to myself until I have the final weights for everything. I'd say you will all find out in around 48 hours.


----------



## haze2 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ha lol, Ill be posted.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 27, 2009)

Let's say it's 1450g


----------



## fishindog (Sep 27, 2009)

WOW amazing man....+ rep


----------



## don doobie (Sep 27, 2009)

been folloown the whole way dill good job way to grow Im guessin 1060g


----------



## lonleysmoka (Sep 28, 2009)

Hmm I would have to say 1100grams dried! Just thinking about that is fuckin amazing!


----------



## goofygolfer (Sep 28, 2009)

Dill you certainly have a green thumb ahh shoot, the way i see it you have a green arm . Keep up the good work !


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm going to void my previous guess and say1347g.


----------



## monster kush (Sep 28, 2009)

great job seen you were intrested in co2 so thought id show you this let me know if you have questions i know a grower who uses this method with sick results think would be the the extra cherry on top of the icing you put on your cake this grow +rep
*helpful info on co2* 
permalink

Plant growth requires a tremendous amount of carbon dioxide (CO2). At the center of every plant cell is an *atom of carbon*, which the plant has absorbed from the surrounding atmosphere. When all other growth influencing factors are kept in their ideal ranges, CO2 becomes the limiting factor. This means as you increase the CO2, you will also increase growth rates and yields.






The ideal level of CO2 supplementation to maximize plant growth in a well maintained garden is generally *1500 ppm*


In one final twist of irony, as you begin to increase carbon dioxide levels to maximize plant growth you will reach a point where *temperature* becomes the limiting factor. In order to benefit from the highest levels of CO2 supplementation (1500-2000 ppm), you actually need to run your garden area *warmer* than normal (80-85 degrees). On average, plants will also require an extra 30 watts of light/sq.ft. (80-100 watts/sq.ft.). Plants will use extra water and nutrients under these conditions, so make sure they are available!


This has one implication which may offer you (the indoor gardener) a very *nice solution* to one of your most difficult problems. If all other factors are perfect in your garden EXCEPT your temperature, you may be able to maximize plant growth AND solve your heat problem at the same time with the addition of CO2.




*When Should CO2 be Used in a Garden?

*

CO2 should not be used in a garden where you have to constantly run your exhaust. CO2 should only be used in a well sealed garden area, and should only be used when there are decent periods of time between exhaust cycles. The most ideal circumstance is to use CO2 supplementation in an area that is cooled by air conditioning.




*The Best Ways to Produce
CO2 for Indoor Gardens

*

There are two good choices for efficiently increasing the CO2 levels inside your garden. The first method is to use a CO2 generator. The second option is to use tanks of compressed CO2.





Generators are more convenient because they hook up directly to your natural gas line or propane tank, eliminating the need to periodically fill your CO2 tanks. They also include a dial to adjust CO2 levels. The drawback is that they produce extra heat as well as CO2. Most of the heat is ducted away, but can sometimes still cause a problem for plant growth.





I prefer the second option, which is to use *tanks* of compressed CO2. My garden is only a little larger than personal size, so my CO2 tank does not need to be refilled that often. Furthermore CO2 is cheap, and compressed CO2 does not add any heat to the environment when released.






The most efficient use of CO2 is with air conditioning, otherwise you end up exhausting a lot of CO2 out of your garden




*The General Setup for a
Tank Based CO2 System

*





The pressure in a CO2 tank is around 1200 psi. In order to run CO2 tanks, you need a *pressure regulator*. The regulator will step down the pressure to about 50 psi, so it can be managed by the solenoid valve. Some regulators have two gauges, in which case one gauge displays the tank pressure while the other displays the release pressure.





Tubing is strung above the tops of the plants and run to the solenoid valve. The tubing has many microscopic holes in it, which allow the CO2 to be evenly distributed through the garden. As carbon dioxide is released, it sinks down into the plant canopy because it is heavier than air. An oscillating fan placed on the ground will help keep circulating the CO2 through the plant growth.




*How to Get CO2 Levels Right
With Your Tank CO2 System

*

There are two ways you can set up your tank system to release the proper amount of CO2. The first way is to figure it out using mathematical calculations and set timers that will control your equipment.


The other way is to use a CO2 controller with a sensor. Today's controllers have easy to use dials and digital display panels that make it very easy to set the desired CO2 level.



*
CO2 Calculations and Setting Timers

*

The normal atmospheric CO2 level is about 300 ppm. The ideal range for maximum plant growth is 1500 ppm. That means we need to increase CO2 levels by 1200 ppm (or *.0012*) in the garden area.


First we need the volume of your garden area. This is length x width x height. For our example we will use a 5 x 5 x 8 foot room with an air volume of 200 cubic feet.


Next, we calculate how much CO2 to add the garden area by multiplying the volume of your garden by .0012. For our example this would be 200 x .0012, which equals .24. So, it will take .24 cubic feet of CO2 to bring the garden in our example up to 1500 ppm.


Now to your CO2 tank regulator. On the tank there is a pressure regulator valve and also a flow control valve. The pressure valve is usually set between 50 and 100 psi, depending on the recommendations for the equipment you have purchased. The flow control valve is adjustable, and cubic feet per hour (CFH) is used for the measurement.


In our example, if you set your flow control to .24 cubic feet per hour, and programmed a timer to leave the solenoid valve open for one full hour, you would slowly bring the room up to 1500 ppm by the end of the hour (assuming you didn't have to exhaust in the meantime to bring your temperature down). The following is a more realistic way to set this up...


Set your exhaust fan to kick on at 95 degrees, and kick back off at the ambient room temperature. This will cause the room to get a little warm for a short time during the cycle, but it should not do any harm. Watch it for a while and determine how long You have in between exhaust cycles (while the fan is off). For maximum plant growth, you want to achieve 1500 ppm in the garden area *at least 2/3* of the way thru this time period. Let's use our example one more time...


Let's say you watch the system and determine you have 30 minutes between the exhaust cycles. You need to release .24 cubic feet of gas to bring the room up to 1500 ppm, and you need to do it in less than 20 minutes (2/3 of the way through 30 minutes). Releasing the neccessary amount of CO2 within 10 minutes would certainly be within these guidelines, and would give your plants a little extra time in the fully enriched environment.


The relationship between time and your flow rate is inversely proportional. That simply means if you take 1/4 the time, you need 4/1 flow rate (that's 4 times). In this example, we want to release the required amount of CO2 in 10 minutes, which is 1/6 of an hour (60 mins x 1/6 = 10 mins). We therefor need to multiply our old flow rate by 6/1, or by 6 in other words. The result is...


*.24 CFH x 6 = 1.44 CFH*
​Now you set your flow rate to 1.44 cubic feet per hour and program the CO2 timer to come on for ten minutes immediately following your exhaust cycle. All done, now you are ready to maximize your plant growth!



*
Advanced Atmospheric Control

*

A controller is used to make all your atmospheric control devices work with each other smoothly. Below is an example of how a controller setup might look.






The controller itself consists of the center piece and the digital display panel, where you can set the desired CO2 level. The panel controls both the exhaust fan and the release of CO2. A built in thermostat will kick your exhaust fan or air conditioner on when needed, it will release CO2 when needed, and it will keep the CO2 turned off whenever the exhaust fan is running. In addition, most controllers have a light sensor that will prevent CO2 from being released at night (if not, a timer can be used).


----------



## Nike617 (Sep 28, 2009)

im saying 1450 dried my guess I hope you get it.


----------



## dntmatta (Sep 28, 2009)

how did u you get greehouse to send you seeds???? i thought they won't ship to the US


----------



## KeenGuy (Sep 28, 2009)

1337g over here  Can't wait to see photos of this one! Inspirational!


----------



## kwilso9 (Sep 28, 2009)

Just read both of your grows all the way through...AWESOME.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 29, 2009)

600 gms per light. 1200 total

1.2KG......that sounds better than gms.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 29, 2009)

1840 grms....


And sorry I caught your thread so late.....


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 29, 2009)

1420 grms hahaha


----------



## Philo2 (Sep 29, 2009)

Great job all around. 

I'm guessing 1062.


I'm about 5 days away from throwing a very similar grow into flower. There are some variations I'm doing that might be interesting to you.

My room size is nearly identical to yours, and I will be using the same nutes. However instead of 2-1000W, I am going to use 3-600-HPS. bulbs with no reflector. I am going to drop them down into the middle of the plants and try to take advantage of vertical lighting. 

I will only be flowering 12 plants that I took from clones but I am going to experiment with putting 4 of them in five gallon buckets too see if I notice a difference in growth. They should be around 20-24 inches when I start flowering.

My pot spacing is going to take advantage of light on both sides of the plant when possible.


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 30, 2009)

Everything is now dried and manicured and are now in jars for curing besides those final three White Widow plants. I put the three plants worth of still slightly moist White Widow into a large paper bag and will let it sit overnight. I will rotate the buds in the bag when I wake up in the morning and will jar them as soon as they feel dry enough. With some luck I'll have the final weight for everything tomorrow. This has been quite exciting. I can't wait to announce my next project.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 30, 2009)

Can't wait to follow your next project bro, This has been very exciting for us too..
Great job!


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 30, 2009)

splisks said:


> Congrats! Do some bubblegum next or some super silver haze


I have access to some very nice Bubblegum clones from a friend of mine who has been growing that strain for years, so that is a possibility.

No thanks on the Super Silver Haze though. I don't like growing pure sativas and I am pretty much done with Greenhouse for at least the time being.

More to come...


----------



## goofygolfer (Sep 30, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> I have access to some very nice Bubblegum clones from a friend of mine who has been growing that strain for years, so that is a possibility.
> 
> No thanks on the Super Silver Haze though. I don't like growing pure sativas and I am pretty much done with Greenhouse for at least the time being.
> 
> More to come...



Dill is there a specific reason why you don't like growing a pure sativa


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 30, 2009)

I have great success rates with Greenhouse seeds.. And SSH is my favorite strain.. wish I had the space to grow some


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 30, 2009)

goofygolfer said:


> Dill is there a specific reason why you don't like growing a pure sativa


They're too tall, they stretch quite easily and the flowering times are way too long. Plus, they're not nearly as ideal for a SOG setup compared to a pure indica.


----------



## Nike617 (Sep 30, 2009)

So when is the final pictures and numbers coming? lol


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 1, 2009)

Nike617 said:


> So when is the final pictures and numbers coming? lol


Tomorrow for sure. Those last three are still just a little bit moist.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2009)

dill your setup is awesome and it has inspired me to start using coco im starting with various strains with a mother of each one and when i find my favorites those will be the mothers i keep i think i even got the same pack from green house stop by my journal sometime and see if you have any pointers for me. thanks for the inspiration and happy growing


----------



## Nike617 (Oct 1, 2009)

Great grow dude im so excited for the final product.


----------



## Collisto's Orbit (Oct 1, 2009)

Great job, Dill. Just like 'uptosumpn' I love Extra Stout too, so you using it in your BBxWW picture gives me more than just visual perspective. My mouth is watering X2. Will be lurking to see the final numbers + the final harvest in jars pic.

Well done.


----------



## damnbigbudz (Oct 1, 2009)

im excited aboutt harvest pics and the final weight im gonna guess 1111


----------



## chalice (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm an utter n00b when it comes to growing, and I've been lurking on this forum for a while, dithering whether to post or not.

I've got a first time hydro grow in its infancy at the moment comprising 8 White Berry plants which are taking off like fucking Concorde, I'm pleased to say.

I must say, Dill, after following your journal, that I'm incredibly inspired. You rawk the sawks, mate.

I'm also Irish, so your taste in Stout only endears you to me more. Keep up the exemplary work.


----------



## marcraiderfan (Oct 1, 2009)

damnbigbudz said:


> im excited aboutt harvest pics and the final weight im gonna guess 1111


Hey Damnbigbuds...you need to pick another number, I already picked that one .. pasted my post below..LOL

09-26-2009, 11:03 PM 
marcraiderfan 
Learning How To Roll
*Learning How To Roll*





*Incredible Bro!* 
permalink
Well I have spent the last hour and a half glued to your journal. It is very detailed and such an inspiration for a newbie like myself. I am almost done with my 2 x 1000w set-up... about $2500 later. Just bought my lights and ballasts today. 

I hope I didn't miss it somewhere but do you have a thermostate for your a/c to control the temp or do you just run it on a timer? I am going to run a window a/c with duct into the room also.

Can't wait to see the final yeild.. *I will guess 1111 grams*


----------



## Knickers (Oct 1, 2009)

Cmooooon Dill it's tomorrow for me already! Final results yo!!!


----------



## damnbigbudz (Oct 1, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! i will guess 1121 then


----------



## uptosumpn (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm guessing 2lbs and 1/4lb give or take a half oz!!!!boom!


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 1, 2009)

*FINAL DRY WEIGHT*:

Cheese (2) - 126 grams (4.5 oz.)

Great White Shark (2) - 147 grams (5.25 oz.)

Lemon Skunk (2) - 119 grams (4.25 oz.)

TrainWreck (2) - 98 grams (3.5 oz.)

White Bang (1) - 77 grams (2.75 oz.)

White Widow (11) - 616 grams (22 oz.)

Total (20) - 1183 grams (42.25 oz.)

*Each strain was rounded off to the nearest quarter ounce, but the actual total of all was really 1183 grams!

Be back later, I must sleep now...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 1, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> *FINAL DRY WEIGHT*:
> 
> Cheese (2) - 126 grams (4.5 oz.)
> 
> ...


What an amazing grow Dill! 

I am so happy for you at smashing your goal by over 6 z's!

Way to go brother! I will be ready and waiting for the bud porn! 





bigjesse1922 said:


> I am happy for your brother.
> 
> Another amazingly successful grow.
> 
> ...


So, on a side note, I think this post certifies the fact that I did indeed win the "Guess Dill's Yield" Contest. Only 14 fuckin grams off out of almost 2.5 lbs!

I agree, on the record, with the poster suggesting the winner of the contest get a nug 

Second place guess was 1200 grams. Of course these results are not official until Dill certifies them, but I went back in the thread far before the guess started and that's what it is!


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 1, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> *FINAL DRY WEIGHT*:
> 
> Cheese (2) - 126 grams (4.5 oz.)
> 
> ...



You have to be freakin kidding me! 1183 that is an outrageous number! Great grow I will be waiting for those pics too. I will also be there for the next grow watching all the way.


----------



## marcraiderfan (Oct 1, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> *FINAL DRY WEIGHT*:
> 
> Cheese (2) - 126 grams (4.5 oz.)
> 
> ...


Outstanding!! Good for you Dill, way to surpass your goal.


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 1, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Of course these results are not official until Dill certifies them...


Yep, you came within 14 grams of the total weight, my friend. You are the winner. I'd love to give you a prize, but I'm not sure how I even could do that, haha! 

Thanks to all who have followed and for everyone who may have learned something from this grow.

I'm now off to sleep and tomorrow I will be making some of my gumby hash for all to enjoy.


----------



## DUDE! (Oct 2, 2009)

STAND UP


----------



## Bob Marley Chiefs (Oct 2, 2009)

Great job Dill on meeting your goal... even though i'm sure you didnt think for a second you wouldnt hit your mark....well keep up the good work and enjoy the smoke


----------



## klassenkid (Oct 2, 2009)

yeah congrats man, real impressed


----------



## don doobie (Oct 2, 2009)

off the charts dill wish i could just get a wiff!! GOODJOB


----------



## xxnerdzillaxx (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats man! You are truly an inspiration on the growing process. Enjoy that stuff, you worked hard.


----------



## cph (Oct 2, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> *FINAL DRY WEIGHT*:
> 
> Cheese (2) - 126 grams (4.5 oz.)
> 
> ...


Amazing results Dill!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 3, 2009)

ohh, I was soooo close at 1200 gms!!

That's not bad at all man! Glad you hit your target though!


----------



## buckd316 (Oct 3, 2009)

cant you snap some pics of the colas dry? i wanna see how much they shrunk.


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 3, 2009)

buckd316 said:


> cant you snap some pics of the colas dry? i wanna see how much they shrunk.


Those got chopped up days ago. Sorry, but I had to jar them up and it was the only way they would fit. They did shrink up a great deal though as they always do.

Hash should be ready by tonight. It's drying out right now. Can't wait to taste it this time with all the different strains involved.


----------



## Bob Marley Chiefs (Oct 3, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Those got chopped up days ago. Sorry, but I had to jar them up and it was the only way they would fit. They did shrink up a great deal though as they always do.
> 
> Hash should be ready by tonight. It's drying out right now. Can't wait to taste it this time with all the different strains involved.


i bet that hash is gonna be killer.... whats your favorite strain so far, by so far i mean what is already cured....peace and chicken grease Dill


----------



## wordtothewise (Oct 3, 2009)

Dude, congrats. It's harvest weekend for me! Enjoy.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 3, 2009)

congrats DW!


----------



## splisks (Oct 3, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Those got chopped up days ago. Sorry, but I had to jar them up and it was the only way they would fit. They did shrink up a great deal though as they always do.
> 
> Hash should be ready by tonight. It's drying out right now. Can't wait to taste it this time with all the different strains involved.


Hell yea! You must be really excited. Staring at all those jars now filled up; ready to burn.


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 3, 2009)

*SMOKE REPORTS*:

*Cheese* - By far the best tasting out of the bunch. It smokes extremely smooth with no cough at all and smells like the kind of Philadelphia cream cheese with the fruits already blended in. Very in between high, both body and mind. Lasts an above average length of time as well. The only real negative point to this strain is that the leaf to bud ratio is horrendous and trimming and manicuring these plants were unbearably time consuming. Overall, I'd say this strain is a 8.5/10 or so.
*
Great White Shark* - Very strong smell of skunk and spice and is a little bit harsh on the exhale and can make you cough big time. Tastes similar to White Widow but not as smooth. High is very body like with just a slight bit of couch lock. Lasts an average amount of time. I'd give it a 7/10 on my scale.

*Lemon Skunk* - My favorite strain of the batch. It has the most intoxicating smell of a combination of lemon along with undertones of other citrus fruits. Taste is nothing short of very smooth and top notch. The high is a pure body stone akin to something you would give to a cancer patient to ease the pain. Very potent, this is some true "one hitter quitter" if you know what I mean. Long lasting as well and the come down isn't too bad considering it's potency. This is easily a 9.5/10 and is one of the best strains I have ever smoked.

*TrainWreck* - Very interesting strain in appearance as well as feel. The buds themselves are not very aesthetically pleasing to me and the smell is just average. The potency is great though. It hits you hard and fast. I mean, you are baked off of this stuff before you even exhale. The only problem is that the high doesn't last very long with this one. It was okay, but I don't have a desire to ever grow it again. The yield kind of sucked too. I give it a 6/10 and that is me being generous.

*White Widow* - The true classic. Very characteristic smell and taste. A really clean, cerebral high with virtually no paranoia to speak of. This is some energetic stuff and is the perfect strain for an everyday smoke no matter what time of day. It's just not as powerful as some of the others and doesn't quite have the "bag appeal" that the Cheese and Lemon Skunk do. I give it an 8/10 but that doesn't mean that this isn't still my favorite "go to strain" in the world.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 3, 2009)

Excellent report Dill, thanks a lot for the strain info!

I look forward to growing the same strains with you and comparing opinions as the months pass!


----------



## Bob Marley Chiefs (Oct 4, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> *SMOKE REPORTS*:
> 
> *Cheese* - By far the best tasting out of the bunch. It smokes extremely smooth with no cough at all and smells like the kind of Philadelphia cream cheese with the fruits already blended in. Very in between high, both body and mind. Lasts an above average length of time as well. The only real negative point to this strain is that the leaf to bud ratio is horrendous and trimming and manicuring these plants were unbearably time consuming. Overall, I'd say this strain is a 8.5/10 or so.
> *
> ...


Great smoke review Dill, I feel as though i have smoke all the strains you've grown...great descriptions, amazing work... a toke for you dill


----------



## steelherman (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey bro great report,,,,now since you have so much I'm interrested in a second report after they have time to cure. Great job.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 5, 2009)

Dill Im glad that you gave us the strain report. I am not going to be growing trainwreck next time thats for sure. Again congrats on the grow.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 5, 2009)

just got a chance to read ur smoke reports glad u wrote in about the white widow im curious to know wat i can compare mine too when finished. i agree about the bag appeal but still a good strain so far IMO. congrats again!


----------



## damnbigbudz (Oct 5, 2009)

im super impressed dill, thanks for the smoke reports too. when do you start your next project?


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 5, 2009)

damnbigbudz said:


> when do you start your next project?


Next week!


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 6, 2009)

Great work Dill, can't wait for the next journal


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 6, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Great work Dill, can't wait for the next journal


I don't know for sure if I'm going to do another full on journal for this next one but I'll at least be snapping some pics for everyone now and then.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 6, 2009)

you could at least post some harvest pics???? Please?


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 6, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> you could at least post some harvest pics???? Please?


I did that a couple of pages ago.

Or do you really want to see some boring pictures of a bunch of jars?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 6, 2009)

you know it.......


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 6, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> I did that a couple of pages ago.
> 
> Or do you really want to see some boring pictures of a bunch of jars?



Umm I think we would like to see some pics of some jars. mmmm mmmm goood


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 6, 2009)

I just find shots of a bunch of jars rather boring. They all look exactly the same to me. I'd much rather post close up bud shots of all the strains when they are fully cured.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 6, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> I just find shots of a bunch of jars rather boring. They all look exactly the same to me. I'd much rather post close up bud shots of all the strains when they are fully cured.



You know dill I think you have just fine up to this point. So Im just going to let you do your thing and Ill just sit back and watch.


----------



## peu4000 (Oct 8, 2009)

I can't believe how fucking big that cola is in your avatar.


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 9, 2009)

peu4000 said:


> I can't believe how fucking big that cola is in your avatar.


You better believe it, my friend.

All I do is grow monsters... but I still have a lot to learn as well.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 9, 2009)

How was the hash?

Any pics?


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 10, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> How was the hash?
> 
> Any pics?


Hash was amazing, but I didn't photograph the process this time because I think it would be pretty redundant after what I did with the hash in my last thread.

Anyway... guess what I got in the mail from The Attitude yesterday!?


----------



## uptosumpn (Oct 10, 2009)

Whatcha get dill????


----------



## 2much (Oct 10, 2009)

nice setup!


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 11, 2009)

New grow journal is now up:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/254734-dillweeds-2009-fall-grow-journal.html

Come on in and subscribe!


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 11, 2009)

That was, oneof the biggest niccest colas I have ever seen! The guinness bottle put in perspective, probably because I had about 10 of them last night. What was the dry weirght of that one cola?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hell ya!

How much did you get at least?

I am about finished with mine. 358.2 grams of sugar trim.

2-175ish gram runs. Pretty stoked for all this man!


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 11, 2009)

I only ended up with 18 grams of hash, but I really REALLY dried it out this time. It could have been an ounce if I didn't dry it so much but since I did the potency is much better.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice! 

I hope for at least 14 grams of VERY dry hash.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 11, 2009)

very nice ...... hash.... mmmm


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Dill looking at ordering from Attitude in the near future what did the package that arrived at your door look like?


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 12, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Hey Dill looking at ordering from Attitude in the near future what did the package that arrived at your door look like?


 
Why would you ask that?


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 13, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Hey Dill looking at ordering from Attitude in the near future what did the package that arrived at your door look like?


I'm sure it'll be discreet, don't worry..


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 13, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Hash was amazing, but I didn't photograph the process this time because I think it would be pretty redundant after what I did with the hash in my last thread.
> 
> Anyway... guess what I got in the mail from The Attitude yesterday!?


I just ordered some kandy kush/wonder woman/purplady/and got a free ufo strains from attitudes.....
shippins a bitch but what a selection...
60 dollars....
hope u put in the 420 coupon code.....
nice work dilll ill subsribe to your new grow......


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Oct 14, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Why would you ask that?


...Irony...


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Oct 19, 2009)

thats really not that impressing, considering that you had 2,000 watts. 
my tent only uses 1200 watts[2-600w] and it still provides me with 1 quarter lb. short of 3lbs. next will be better
good work


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 20, 2009)

spagettiheady420 said:


> thats really not that impressing, considering that you had 2,000 watts.


I'm sorry I wasted your time.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 21, 2009)

Grow'N'Smoke said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. +rep


Ill rep that one too.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 21, 2009)

I just think its all good and funny 

the plants sure did look nice


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 21, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Hey Dill looking at ordering from Attitude in the near future what did the package that arrived at your door look like?


dude its just a regular international package i showed from the time i placed the order till it got there in a couple of threads check them out its 100% disccreet. its documented in those threads and the just put it in your mailbox not at your front door.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/236986-8x8-flower-6x8-clone-veg.html

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/254308-12-12-50-60-day.html


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 21, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> I'm sorry I wasted your time.


i flipped through looks nice on my way to your new one to follow it hate that i missed this one


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 7, 2009)

spagettiheady420 said:


> please forgive me if you think the truth is insulting. but not even a gram per watt is really not impressive when you have 2,000 watts behind you. if you expect me to give your beginnerhood props then forget it! just cause you grow some pot doesnt mean you have exceeded greatness, especially when you under-acheivement is what you are so proud of....but then again dont feel bad thats all you can acheive....one day you'll get better!


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 8, 2009)

StickyMango said:


> Agreed! I mean, let us know when you grow those monster colas
> 
> +1 Dillweed


Seriously, I looked through his "journal" and didn't see one plant that could fuck with my colas. Whatever though, I could really care less about him and his little plants.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow. Almost 20 days later I get an infraction for telling that guy to fuck off. Who would have thought you could get in trouble for telling a guy to fuck off on a forum like this? Its okay if you're here learning about how to grow an illegal substance, but oh no god forbid you tell someone to fuck off because they're being a ******. Well guess what? It was fucking worth it.

Hell even my post was removed. It must have really hurt the guys feelings if they had to remove it.


----------



## Watson (Nov 9, 2009)

glad your out of the hole man... its rough in there.


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 9, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Wow. Almost 20 days later I get an infraction for telling that guy to fuck off. Who would have thought you could get in trouble for telling a guy to fuck off on a forum like this? Its okay if you're here learning about how to grow an illegal substance, but oh no god forbid you tell someone to fuck off because they're being a ******. Well guess what? It was fucking worth it.
> 
> Hell even my post was removed. It must have really hurt the guys feelings if they had to remove it.


I'm fucking pissed off that they gave you an infraction for that, bro. You had every right to post what you did and that guy deserved every bit of shit you, myself and others gave him. Oh well, looks like his posts magically disappeared as well. Good riddance to that!


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 13, 2009)

no dry nug pics?


----------



## nz green (Nov 13, 2009)

F#@k what all the haters say man mean grow bro Rep+ im subscibing to your next journal check out my journal im aiming for 2 pound of my 3 plants 1-400hps and 1-400mh not sure how to send link im on my second grow on the same journal its .first scrog attempt. nice buds man


----------



## Raef (Nov 19, 2009)

nice grow, just gettin back in the groove myself. was a way for awhile, but it sure was nice to see the buds you grew. from start to finish quite nice work. Props Dude!!!!!!!


----------



## SPiCOLiE (Nov 19, 2009)

thats a badass grow. hell yeah.  i give you hella props. and anyone on RIU that can't help and be happy for others who are gettin baked, Shouldn't be lookin at others grow pix if they are going to be butthurt about there own pathetic yields.  one love-


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks, guys! +rep for both of you!


----------



## fishindog (Nov 19, 2009)

soooo dillweed whens your next grow??? I loved this one and cant wait to see the next one good shit man


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 20, 2009)

fishindog said:


> soooo dillweed whens your next grow??? I loved this one and cant wait to see the next one good shit man


The link to my current grow is in my signature.


----------



## steelherman (Nov 29, 2009)

Yo dill whats up bro? I just harvested my big bangs and thought I'd share them with you.


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 29, 2009)

steelherman said:


> Yo dill whats up bro? I just harvested my big bangs and thought I'd share them with you.


Looking good, my man. Pretty strong and tasty strain right there, but they are a bitch and a half to trim which is why I don't have any of them in my collection any more. Do yours have a fruity/apple smell to them like mine did?


----------



## steelherman (Nov 30, 2009)

Definitly a fruity smell. Lost some smell now that its drying but I have a oz curing and it seems that it is returning. I had 3 from seed and one was very different than the other, sorry to say the better of the 3 was lost and kept the 2 others, but trimming was not so bad. Nice yeilds for this strain for sure!


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 9, 2010)

Big bump here, guys! I'm currently in the process of harvesting my current crop:



















Check it out if you're up to it. The link to my current grow is in my signature below...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 9, 2010)

Damn Dude!!!! 

Nice BUDDAGE!!!

Gotta go check the link now...

+rep...


----------



## YGrow (Apr 14, 2010)

It took me parts of three days to completely sift through this baby, but it was worth it. 1183 grams from 20 plants?! Wow...just...wow. You are the man, Dill. Now, I'm off to your Fall journal to learn more from a true master.


----------



## DillWeed (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks and +rep for you!


----------



## cassinfo (May 1, 2010)

Dill makes me sick but I love the guy for his skills.


----------



## autoflowa (May 1, 2010)

dillweed is my forkin idol


----------



## uptosumpn (May 1, 2010)

stupid nice, huh????


----------



## DillWeed (May 3, 2010)

cassinfo said:


> Dill makes me sick...


Haha, I love it!


----------



## itsthedude (Mar 23, 2012)

*WOW THAT WAS AMAZINGGG!* Damn Dill, didnt get to catch the grow in process but the journal was awesomely done!! Had one question though, I looked at almost all the pictures and it was kinda hard to tell since there was 75 pgs worth. but, when you switched to 12/12, cut the two 400's and added a second 1000, what other 1000 watt did you use, ie where was it?? i saw the one in an air cooled reflector but how did you position the second? and how did it really affect temps in such a small 4x4 space


----------



## DillWeed (May 13, 2013)

Where is everybody?


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 13, 2013)

DillWeed said:


> Where is everybody?


 Still kickin it Dill. been quite a while man. Whats been up?


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 27, 2019)

theloadeddragon said:


> Still kickin it Dill. been quite a while man. Whats been up?


Oh, the memories. I need to start up another project soon.


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 2, 2021)

Old habits die hard.


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 23, 2021)

Back at it.


----------



## Antidote Man (Nov 24, 2021)

I have the exact same light as you except ist says BESTVA. How many watts is it advertised? 3000w?


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 26, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> I have the exact same light as you except ist says BESTVA. How many watts is it advertised? 3000w?


Yep. This one is a 3000w unit. I looked up the BESTVA light you are talking about and they appear to be the same type of panels, just with different branding. Probably manufactured by the same company and rebranded for sale. I’ve never grown with an LED light before (always used 1000 watt MH for veg and multiple 1000 watt HPS for flowering) so this is all new to me. I just decided to give it a shot based on the power savings and the fact that I didn’t really feel like setting up the old heavy duty exhaust system I used to run to keep the HID light temps down.

So far, so good. Just finished up veg where I did 2 weeks of 24/0 and then 4 weeks of 18/6. Just switched them to 12/12 a few days ago so I’ll have full results of this experiment in about 8-9 weeks or so. It’s only 8 plants in a 4x4 tent on this run so I’m not expecting anything crazy.


----------



## Antidote Man (Nov 27, 2021)

I am very very interested in your grow. I'm in the same boat - I've always used 1000w HPS, squirel cage fans, carbon filters, ducting and the lot. I can't stand all that heat removal process, cutting holes in walls etc, same as you.

This is a large part of why I switched, but I'm nervous about the harvest. I have yet to see any real concrete, concise threads on a 3000w LED like mine so far. From what I've read - all the 3000w, etc numbers are bogus and diferent lights produce diferent results, brand to brand, even if it says the watts are the same.

If that last photo is of your plants in veg - i think you/I are in for a treat, but I always remain the skeptic. I have 4 very large seedlings under an LED advertised as being 1000w, from ebay (It seems closer to a 100wat) and then my setup in the closet with the 3000w BestVA is for flower..

I'm only growing 3-4 plants and it would be nice to have something to comapre them to..

I'll be watching your thread though, for certain, best AM.


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 29, 2021)

Just about 5 weeks into flowering now with another 4 weeks or so to go. They’re doing better than I expected under these LED lights. Three of them look like they are going to be big yielders, three of them look like they’ll have about an average yield and two of them look like they’ll have a mediocre yield. I’ll snap a few better photos the next time I take them out of the tent to water.


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 31, 2021)

A few random shots. Some are Critical Sour Diesel and some are Ayahuaska Purple. Starting to get pretty frosty.


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 2, 2022)

Starting to get really frosty around here.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Jan 2, 2022)

Looking good, green and frosty. Better than any snowman in my books.


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 2, 2022)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Looking good, green and frosty. Better than any snowman in my books.


Thank you! They still have about a month or so to go before they’re ready to be chopped. Resin production has really sped up these last few days. Hopefully the buds themselves follow suit and start to really fatten up. I’m excited to see how this winds up since I’m growing the exact same way that I used to, only using these LED lights instead of HPS.


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 2, 2022)

A few shots of the whole family right before their bed time.


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 16, 2022)

About a week ago, I was pretty unhappy with their overall size. I felt like they were at least 3 weeks behind my previous grows when I used HPS for flowering… so, I removed the LED light and tossed in a 1000 watt HPS light instead. They doubled in size within a week and the trichomes are getting insane.

Moral of the story: LED lights are just fine for vegging. In fact, I highly recommend them during veg and will continue to use them myself during that phase. However, they are absolutely not good for flowering. I do not recommend using them for flowering and highly encourage you to use HPS if at all possible. A decent HPS unit with a cool tube is still just as affordable as a comparable LED counterpart too. Yes, your power bill will increase, but the yields will be worth it.


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 27, 2022)

Critical Sour Diesel. Looking really close to chop time. Been flushing for about a week.


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 4, 2022)

Chopping this weekend!


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 20, 2022)

Been curing up for a couple of weeks now.

Blue Sunset Sherbert:


Ayahuaska Purple:


----------

